#ubuntu-no 2011-04-25
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det jeg ser hvilken skaleringsprofil, eller hva det heter, cpuen min bruker nå? Jeg mente det var /sys/devices/cpu et eller annet, men nå finner jeg det ikke igjen.
<jo-erlend> bah. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuN/cpufreq/scaling_governor var det. Merkelig bane.
<jo-erlend> nrk har en fryktelig morsom spørreundersøkelse idag: http://nrk.no/sport/fotball/eliteserien/1.7605674 <-- Det er et stykke ned på siden :>
<pitrh> konge. forbausende mange "ja", da
<jo-erlend> heh
<jo-erlend> det er mye mer spennende å svare ja enn nei. :)
<blaamann> Usikker på om det var så lurt å sette i gang med en 'update-manager -d' , men nå er jeg i alle fall i gang.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er strålende fornøyd med natty. 
<Sjefskoder> Hey! Jeg har ubuntu 10.10 på en maskin og oppdaterte firefox til siste versjon, men må si at jeg virkelig ikke likte den versjonen.. det som irriterte mest var at de flyttet fanene.. så lurte på om noen vet om det finnes en enkel og lur måte å få tilbake den forrige versjonen?
<jo-erlend> Sjefskoder, det er enkelt å flytte fanene tilbake. Se i Vis > Verktøylinjer > Faner øverst.
<jo-erlend> Firefox 4 har en mengde fordeler fremfor 3. 
<jo-erlend> men Firefox 4 skal vel ikke erstatte Firefox 3? Trodde de ville leve side om side. Det gjorde det sist, da jeg prøvde. 
<Sjefskoder> jo-erlend, tusen, tusen takk :) DU gjorde min dag ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes det er mye mer logisk å ha fanene øverst, men.. Det er jo valgfritt. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har brukt veldig mye tid i natty i det siste, så jeg hadde helt glemt hele den saken. Man vender seg fort til sånt.
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-26
<jo-erlend> is it possible to remove the installable applications part of the dash? I think it's utterly useless.
<jo-erlend> bah.
<jo-erlend> jaja, hvis noen vet, så... :)
<Malin_> det var laseren min som ikke var ren. Renset den med brillerensing og vips leste den dvd med en gang :D
<Malin_> nice
<brik> yay :)
<Malin_> brik, jepp, jeg får ikke testet med filmene jeg prøvde hjemme i påska, men merkelig om det bare virker her og ikke når jeg er der nede
<Malin_> så hjalp nok å rense laseren
<Malin_> :D
<brik> jep :)
<Malin_> puh, så sparte man litt på å slippe å kjøpe ny spiller :)
<Malin_> utrolig hva man får til med brillerens + qtips, så slapp jeg å bestille en sånn dvd-rensesak
<Malin_> + brillepussefille da :) hehe
<Malin_> Malin McGyver
<Malin_> eller nei, han hadde vel laget en dvd-spiller av noe greier han da
<Malin_> noen som har problemer med å bruke mobilt bredbånd i Ubuntu 11.04? Til meg virket det fint ved å koble min N900 til maskina og vips hadde jeg tilgang til internett, det var med 10.10, men i 11.04 vil den ikke koble seg til
<Berge> Hvorfor lager ikke Ubuntus make-kpkg postinst-skript som kjører update-initramfs -c -k $versjon?
<Berge> Det er jo ordentlig teit.
<Berge> Og iofs. update-grub.
<Malin_> Berge, så dyptgående har jeg ikke vært at jeg aner helt hva det er du snakker om. kjenner jo til update-initramfs osv forsovidt men
<Malin_> nå virker det å brenne dvd igjen også :D :D
<Malin_> :D
 * Malin_ er happy
<Malin_> noen andre som opplever at unity-docken plutselig er synlig hele tida og legger seg over vinduet man jobber i?
<Malin_> uten at den forsvinner inn igjen og blir skjult?
<jo-erlend_> uh, kan noen se når jeg logget av fra en powertech-host for meg?
<jo-erlend_> åja, jeg er logget på en gang til. Da fikser jeg det sjæl. :)
<Mogget> Malin_: den unity docken. Er det denne som gjør at alt ser ut som mac?
<Malin_> Mogget, vil ikke si den gjør at alt ligner mac
<Malin_> eneste likheten med mac, er at den har en doc, slik os-x også har
<Mogget> mhm, var det jeg egentlig mente :D
<Mogget> jeg må begynne å tenke meg om litt før jeg trykker enter.
<Malin_> Mogget, går fint veit du ;)
<Malin_> faktisk foretrekker jeg en sånn dock jeg, men liker egentlig avant window navigator sin bedre
<Mogget> jeg hadde en slik dock for et år siden eller noe. Er ordentlig pent, men jeg syns det ble for mye til slutt.
<Malin_> ja, en må holde det til et minimum, men det var mer oversiktelig enn slik gnome er som standard
<Malin_> men det kan, om man overdriver, se stygt og uoversiktelig ut med for mye bling bling også
<SlimG> Noen som har lyst til å undersøke hvorfor ubuntu.no alltid bruker så lang tid mellom http request og respons? i følge http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110426_BK_G49R/ bruker den ~1.2 sekunder på å svare ved første http request
<Malin_> godt spørsmål, men hvordan kan man undersøke sånt nærmere?
<SlimG> jeg har studert litt  med chromium sine debuggingsverktøy, det virker for meg som om den største flaskehalsen ligger utenfor websidekoden
<Malin_> så den kan ligge på f.eks. serversiden? isp?
<SlimG> Det er hos ubuntu-eu, de serverer websider for flere større ubuntu-lag i europa, mener de har bra ytelse på de andre sidene
<SlimG> mulig de har justert ned ressurser til lille -no :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: prøvd å flytte bildene over til egen server, istedet for å bruke bildr.no og ubuntu.com ?
<SlimG> Skal forsøke det, men jeg tror fortsatt ikke det er der den største flaskehalsen ligger, men det skal uansett gjøres
<Malin_> det hørtes lurt ut, om den laster bildene fra en tredje server igjen, så kan nok det gjøre at siden laster senere
<SlimG> Her er et eksempel på en side som ikke henter eksterne ressurser -> http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110426_2Z_G4EG/1/details/
<Sakarias> virker som det bare er drupal eller hva nå som brukes som ikke er optimalisert
<Sakarias> ser jeg har 817ms som svartid på min vps i tyskland... 
<SlimG> Sakarias: aff.. for sent for hodet mitt, tenkte ikke på at tiden mellom request og respons er prosesseringstiden, leggetid
<SlimG> da er det litt greiere å finne ut hvilken kode som sover i timen
<Sakarias> mhm
<Sakarias> smekk en varnish i forkant... det mener iallfall kundene våre at løser alle problemer :P
<Sakarias> wordpress installasjonen min i tyskland http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110426_V0_G4FC/1/details/
<SlimG> jeg mener det står en lastbalanser foran den, mulig den har varnish óg
<Sakarias> får:
<Sakarias> X-Cache: MISS from lisa.ubuntu-eu.org
<Sakarias> X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from lisa.ubuntu-eu.org:80
<Sakarias> på ubuntu.no
<Sakarias> SlimG: http://red.rockstable.net/?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.no%2F
<Sakarias> for å se hodene
<Sakarias> så vidt jeg ser, så sier websiden "ikke cache meg"
<SlimG> uff, ser drupal 6 har minimalt med optimaliseringer generelt, nye drupal 7 sliter visst også
<SlimG> Oppdatert tema på ubuntu.no, desverre ikke helt ferdig med de ikke-brune stilene :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-27
<Busigast> Hei =) er det noen lokale grupper på sørlandet ?
<Kagee> en kommando for å liste opp alle trådløse wlan som oppdages, og deres kanaler/frekvenser?
<Sakarias> iw etter eller annet scan
<Sakarias> hvis jeg ikke husker totalt feil
<blaamann> Kagee: sudo iwlist scan
<Malin_> Noen andre her som bruker opera 11.10 + Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Malin_> veit ikke om det er fordi jeg kjører ubuntu 11.04, men Opera bruker fort 30 -40% cpu og nettlseren hakker
<Sakarias> nei
<Malin_> hm.. trodde ikke jeg var eneste Operebrukeren her :p
<Sakarias> du er nok det
<Malin_> mulig
<Malin_> jeg tror det er en her inne som jobber hos Opera
<Sakarias> det er det
<Sakarias> misliker opera nettleseren 
<Malin_> oki, jeg liker den veldig godt, men syntes det er noen ting som ikke har vært så greit i det siste
<Malin_> kan jo være det er noe hos meg men
<Malin_> med få tabber og hele nettleseren er sirup
<comradekingu> Jeg bruker opera
<comradekingu> Kjør på med plugins og se om det hjelper
<Malin_> kjøre på med plugins?
<Malin_> vil ikke mer plugins i verstefall gjøre det tregere?E
<comradekingu> Tenker flashblock, adblock, noscript, cookie-deny, content blocker osv
<comradekingu> evt starte opp med --nomail -nolirc
<Malin_> ja, men jeg har jo blocking av sånt, men det er ikke bare surfing som tar tid
<Malin_> men det å f.eks. trykke på ting i nettleseren som tools, osv
<comradekingu> jeg har nesten 100 tabs åpne og det funker fint
<comradekingu> prøv en opera:about
<Malin_> ja, jeg kommer fort opp i det
<Malin_> nå har jeg et sted mellom 12 og 20 faner oppe
<comradekingu> Versjon 11.10      Versjonssteg 2092    System x86_64, 2.6.38-2-amd64
<Malin_> jeg har: Version
<Malin_> 11.10
<Malin_> Build
<Malin_> 2092
<Malin_> Platform
<Malin_> Linux
<Malin_> System
<Malin_> x86_64, 2.6.38-8-generic
<Malin_> comradekingu, ja, kan jo hende det hjelper med de startflaggene, men jeg bruker ikke noe av det vanligvis men
<Malin_> nå startet jeg opp opera på nytt og har deaktivert plugins, så får jeg se om den sakker ut igjen snart
<comradekingu> Har du fylt opp mellomlageret kanskje
<Malin_> det kan være noe slikt som kan ha skjedd
<Malin_> kanskje øke det til mer enn 200MB
<Malin_> får sette det ti 400MB i både minne og disk?
<Malin_> stod på 200 begge steder nå
<Malin_> aktiverte plugins igjen og prøvde å spille av en ikke-flashbasert video og nå ser ting sirup ut, så kanskje noe plugingreier som er synderen til tross for at den ikke skal bruke noe plugins annet enn "on demand"
<Malin_> virker som det er plugins, for med de på, så ble alt sirup igjen, så får man prøve å finne ut hvilken da :)
<Malin_> hm.. kanskje fordi jegh ar både icedtea og sun-java på en gang. kan jo starte med å deaktivere en av de :)
<Malin_> hm.. kan se sånn ut foreløpig faktisk
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-28
<tasslehoff_> noen som kjører på MacBook Pro med orden på modifier keys? jeg undrer litt på åssen jeg skal få ting til å oppføre seg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740969
 * Sakarias peker på si-m1
 * xt peker på si-m1 og ler!
<si-m1> hihi
<si-m1> spørs hva du mener med "orden på"
<si-m1> hvis du bare setter vanlig layout så funker alle tastene slik som man forventer fra vanlige tastatur
<tasslehoff_> ikke den eneste som har moret meg med dette altså :)
<si-m1> var rålett å fikse
<tasslehoff_> si-m1: kikket du på linken?
<si-m1> niks
<si-m1> har aldri gjort noe av det som er nevnt i den posten
<si-m1> de bare fungerer som vanlig hos meg
<si-m1> ctrl => ctrl og alt => alt
<si-m1> eneste jeg sliter med er fn og ctrl er motsatt av hva de er på den andre laptopen min
<tasslehoff_> Hm. Husker ikke om jeg testet uten disse når jeg installerte sist gang. Kanskje jeg bare gjorde det uten å teste først...
<si-m1> også er det det med at høyre alttast sitter litt for nære ctrl
<tasslehoff_> hodet ditt sliter med omjusteringen, eller macen oppfører seg ikke?
<si-m1> eller litt for langt til høyre
<si-m1> så hadde vært likegreit om den epletasten haded vært alt
<si-m1> eller hva slags tast det er som sitter nermest space der
<tasslehoff_> jepp. hos meg er alt alt, men ikke i alt, og det synes jeg er litt rart. at jeg må bruke ctrl+cmd for å bytte workspace, men alt for å få frem paranteser
<Sakarias> erfaring: ikk kjøp en mac hvis du har tenkt til å kjøre Linux på det :P
<tasslehoff> Sakarias: hadde ikke tenkt det ved kjøpstidspunktet, men nå derimot...
<tasslehoff> jobber med å finne verdig maskinvare til å erstatte den
<tasslehoff> men det er så mye skrap på markedet
<Sakarias> tja, ikke så mye skrap i 20K-klassen
<tasslehoff> får vel 10-12 for mac'en hvis jeg selger den tenker jeg, så det blir budsjettet
<Sakarias> hvor gammlem 15" ?
<Sakarias> gah
<Sakarias> gammel*
<Berge> Sakarias: s/vis du har tenkt til å kjøre Linux på det :P//
<geirha> Berge: :)
<si-m1> neh, linux funker fint på macbookpro
<si-m1> funker bedre enn macosx
<Berge> Sevlvsagt.
<tasslehoff> MPB 6.2. Er vel modellen før den de selger nå tenker jeg
<Sakarias> Berge: "erfaring: ikk kjøp en mac h".... hva skal da "h" bety?
<Berge> Sakarias: At jeg ikke klarte å klippe og lime.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg klarte det helt fint... på en mac, i osx :P
<Berge> (-:
<Malin_> dagens motto: Ikke bruk både icedtea og sun-java-plugin i nettelseren på en gang
<Malin_> jeg kunne faktisk, når jeg blir rik, tenkt meg en macbook pro med Ubuntu på
<Malin_> men kanskje jeg tar feil, men syntes maskinene der virker solide, etc
<si-m1> de har batteritid i alle fall
<Sakarias> si-m1: hvor mye får du ut av macbook pro'n din?
<si-m1> ganske mye
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> vet ikke
<si-m1> har aldri målt
<Malin_> si-m1, jepp, den er helt utrolig den batteritida, men er det større enn 6-cell batteri på dem?
<si-m1> har ingen aning
<si-m1> bare merker at jeg når tenker "oh krap, nå må jeg snart hente lader"
<si-m1> så er det igjen 2 timer
<Malin_> jeg kan si det som det er. Jeg har ikke helt sansen for mye Apple gjør, men jeg har i grunn litt lyst på en mac, men om jeg blir os-x bruker av den grunn er jeg ikke fullt så sikker på. (var jo kjekt med terminalen der da og unix-kommandoen jeg brukte for å drepe en prosess på veninna mi sin mac, hvor et program sluttet å svare)
<Malin_> nice
<Sakarias> si-m1: jeg _kan_ klare 4-5 timer fra denne her
<si-m1> men, det er sikkert mange andre laptopen by now som har bra batteritid
<si-m1> av de som koster mer enn 5000kr
<si-m1> du får jo ca doble specs om du ikke kjøper mbp
<si-m1> til samme pris
<si-m1> dvs. du får samme specs på en random laptop til 7k som enn mbp til 14k
<Sakarias> si-m1: du bør sjekke igjen... de har nettopp bumpa specs på mbp
<si-m1> hehe ok
<si-m1> fikk det da jeg sjekka sist i alle fall
<si-m1> men det er jo en god stund siden nå
<brik> meh, skal lete lenge etter lang levetid om du vil ha noe stoerrelse paa laptopen :(
<Malin_> en av grunnene til at jeg ikke gikk for en macbook (de so ikke er pro) da jeg skulle ha ny laptop for noen år sida, var skjermstørrelsen
<Sakarias> si-m1: f.esk 13" modellen du har nå, har blitt bumpet opp på i5/i7 endelig
<si-m1> til samme pris?
<si-m1> ikke verst
<Sakarias> mhm
<Sakarias> i7 seff litt dyrere enn basemodellen med i5
<Sakarias> si-m1: siden apple store er nede... så http://www.eplehuset.no/produkt/2478_macbook-pro-133-23-ghz-ny.aspx
<si-m1> men alle andre laptoppriser har jo også sunket siden sist
<si-m1> så usikker på om det har blitt noen forskjell
<Sakarias> jeg aner ikke... 
<Sakarias> prøver å finne en basic mobil, uten dill dall til en ok sum
<si-m1> er en god stund siden 10k var akseptabel startpris på laptop
<Sakarias> du har jo macbook uten pro, som er for de som ikke vil kaste bort hele månedslønna si :P
<Sakarias> sparer hele 1500 kr :P
<Sakarias> men nuh... mythbusters
<Malin_> kanskje det hadde vært noe for mythbusters, sjekket ut mytene om pc, mac, osv?
<Sakarias> det hørtes bare ut som en kjedelig episode
<Sakarias> en times glaning på 2 skjermer
<Malin_> Sakarias, jo, den er vel for mer spesielt interesserte tror jeg. Ser for meg 14Ã¥rige fanboys hadde likt den jeg :)
<Sakarias> det har man youtube til :P
<Malin_> knis :)
<Sakarias> blir jo en del bias også, siden adam savage er apple fan :P
* Berge changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Natty sluppet
<si-m1> Ubuntu 11.04 !
<si-m1> *oppgradere siste endringer*
<Sakarias> klar til å brekke? :P
<si-m1> ubuntu-wallpapers er oppdatert
<si-m1> merkelige greier
<si-m1> neh, 93 oppdaterte pakker
<si-m1> burde gå fint det
<Sakarias> hehe
<si-m1> Description:    Ubuntu Natty (development branch)
<si-m1> kjører alt den
<si-m1> hehe
<Sakarias> forsto nesten det
<Sakarias> siden du hadde så få pakker :P
<si-m1> ned med libreoffice
<si-m1> (som i laste ned)
<Sakarias> stemmer, de bytter ut openoffice i denne utgaven ja
<hjd> Hei alle sammen. Er det planlagt noen releasefest for Natty? (Sjekket https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2011-March/thread.html, men det så ikke slik ut=
<Sakarias> har ikke hørt om noen
<Malin_> jeg er kanskje treg, men nå er 11.04 ute :D
<Malin_> Ser at si-m1 har sagt det allerede hehe :L)
<Sakarias> står i topic også
<Malin_> hjd, jeg har prøvd to ganger å arrangere noe, men jeg var både arrangør og deltaker osv. Kjedelig alene :)
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja, nå fant jeg det i topic også :)
<Malin_> lurer på hvordan varselet for oppdateringer egentlig virker i Natty, jeg får ikke noe varsel, men har vel deaktivert at update senteret skal sprette opp av seg selv
<Malin_> syntes det er noe smågreier igjen i Natty også
<SlimG> Etter å ha utført "chown -R root:root /usr" ser det ut til at setuid har blitt fjernet fra alle filer i /usr, inklusiv sudo :P regner med jeg må i recovery?
<Malin_> er jo en bug som enda er der
<Malin_> i dash-bordet på natty
<si-m1> SlimG: da sliter du litt ja :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: hvorfor utførte du den kommandoen? :P
<Malin_> eller dashbordet til unity er vel mer rett å si
<si-m1> med mindre du har satt rotpassord
<si-m1> da kan du gjøre su -
<si-m1> den ligger nok i /sbin/su tenker jeg
<si-m1> sikkerpå at ikke sudo også ligger der?
<Sakarias> johnj@gongo:~$ whereis su
<Sakarias> su: /bin/su
<Sakarias> johnj@gongo:~$ whereis sudo
<si-m1> ah yes
<Sakarias> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo
<si-m1> smart....
<si-m1> or not
<SlimG> Sakarias: webcamstudio hadde skiftet eierskap til uid 1000 på hele filbanen /usr/share/webcamstudio/
<si-m1> ubuntu burde jo nesten putte sudo i /bin så tungt som de krever at den fungerer
<Sakarias> si-m1: men... jeg kjører debian kom jeg på :P
<SlimG> så tenkte jeg, mulig det har skjedd flere plasser, deretter lærte jeg at setuid forsvinner ved chown :P
<si-m1> hmm /bin/mount er suid
<si-m1> så du kan bruke den
<si-m1> lag et fs på en minnepenn som du kopierer sudo til
<si-m1> og monter den
<si-m1> (må sette den suid etter du kopierer den)
<si-m1> men men, kanskje lettere å bare reboote i singleuser (hvis den fortsatt booter)
<si-m1> hvis du har en annen maskin i nærheten så er minnepenntrikset best tenker jeg
<si-m1> ubuntu monterer vel kanskje minnepenner nosuid også
<SlimG> Det hjalp, noen som har lyst til å hjelpe meg med å finne ut hvilke andre filer i /usr som burde ha setuid? (find /usr -type f -executable -perm -u=s -or -perm -g=s -exec ls -ld {} \;)
<SlimG> Litt skeptisk til at chromium-browser-sandbox krever setuid ...
<Sakarias> http://pastebin.com/BLZpH4Qx
<Sakarias> er på en debian boks, men burde være likt
<SlimG> hjertlig takk Sakarias 
<Sakarias> boksen kjører ikke X eller noe slikt, men jeg kan tusle ned å slå på en ubuntu boks
<Sakarias> tenkte å knekke den uansett ved å fyre den opp til natty :P
<SlimG> Jeg er i ferd med å få inn natty nå, mulig oppgraderingen tar seg av de fleste filrettigheter
<hjd> Malin_: ah... du skal ha for forsøket da :)
<SlimG> Hadde vært fint om ubuntu kunne byttet ut den store trege "Available Updates" popupen med et lite søtt ikon på panelet, gjerne med en søt liten kortvarig ballong med "13 Oppdateringer Tilgjengelig"
<hjd> SlimG: var det ikke omtrent det de hadde før?
<hjd> Jeg ble lei av at update-manager poppa opp, så jeg deaktiverte automatisk sjekk etter oppdateringer (innebærer selvfølgelig å manuelt sjekke etter oppdateringer et par ganger i uka)
<Sakarias> sjekker hver søndag
<Sakarias> upgrade sundays :)
<hjd> Så merket jeg etter å ha prøvd ut xfce litt, at den hadde lagt inn et lite ikon på panelet som har verktøytips med x oppdateringer tilgjengelig. Har forskjellige farger også om noen av dem er kritiske.
<SlimG> Jeg klikker bort popupen, irriterer meg litt, og kjører manuell oppgradering noen ganger for uka når jeg plutselig skulle ha tid til overs mens jeg venter på noe annet
<hjd> Mener bestemt å huske at det var slik tidligere i standard Ubuntu og før.
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke - men er ikke det meste "sikkerhetsoppgraderinger" ?
<Kagee> og så kommer "anbefalte oppdateringer" i tillegg?
<hjd> mener innstillingene tillater å automatisk installere sikkerhetsoppdateringer, mens du kan håndtere de øvrige selv. *tror* jeg
<Kagee> mulig instillinger, eller standardinstillinger?
<hjd> mulige
<SlimG> ubuntu server gir den muligheten om du velger den ved setup
<hjd> standard er vel oppdater informasjon automatisk, men trenger bekreftelse for å installere noe.
<SlimG> det er vel standard på både desktop og server
<emilkje> Noen som vet om en dist-upgrade fra 10.10 til 11.04 vil påvirke LAMP + RVM + Passenger oppsett?
<SlimG> emilkje: Vanskelig å vite, du får nye versjoner av programvarene, kanskje lurt å se hvordan versjonskompatibiliteten er mellom dem
<emilkje> Ok. Jeg tror jeg venter med dette til jeg har fått sett nærmere på det. Jeg prøvde en upgrade på en virtualisert versjon av 10.10, men det gikk til skogen
<Malin_> hjd, takk :) Nei, det var litt for lite promotering osv :) Var ikke mer enn noe på kafe, men kunne jo vært kos om det kom noen. Får ordne noe annet om jeg får kokt noen folk i hop som er villig til å være med på å lage noe :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> hei. på grunn av driverproblemer har jeg vært nødt til å bruke unity-2d i stedet for standard. nå er driverproblemet løst og jeg begynte å bruke standard unity igjen. men da fikk jeg dobbelt opp med meny. 2d menyen ble lastet med standard menyen og de overlappet hverandre. så jeg avinstallerte unity-2d. nå får jeg bare det gamle grensesnittet når jeg logger inn. jeg får startet unity i terminal men gidder liksom ikke gjøre det hver gan
<OverTheHillAndFa> g jeg logger inn. how to fix please med sukker :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> i natty
<hjd> hva velger du som sesjon når du logger inn?
<OverTheHillAndFa> ubuntu
<OverTheHillAndFa> top valget
<OverTheHillAndFa> det funket før jeg fjernet unity-2d. bare at begge grensesnittene ble lastet sammen/overhverandre
<hjd> hm... da vet jeg ikke. Mente å huske at unity2d la til sin egen sesjon.
<OverTheHillAndFa> det stemmer.. men da jeg installerte den siste driveren gikk jeg tilbake til standard sesjon med overnevnte problem
<hjd> ok. Skjønner. Bare tenkte det kunne være problemer sesjon ikke ble byttet. (Mer skudd i blinde enn noe annet)
<hjd> *hvis*
<OverTheHillAndFa> er det noe plass jeg kan redigere sesjonene?
<OverTheHillAndFa> Jeg fant noe info på det. Nå forandret jeg Session=gnome til ubuntu i .dmrc Håper ikke jeg risikerer å krasje noe med denne forandringen.
<hjd> Det nærmeste jeg finner i farta er System->Administrasjon->Innloggingsskjermbilde, men den ser ikke ut til å kunne gjøre noe mer enn å bytte mellom de forskjellige...
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> prøver å logge inn på nytt nå
<OverTheHillAndFa> .dmrc fiks virket heller ikke
<OverTheHillAndFa> .config/gnome-session/saved-session er tom
<hjd> OverTheHillAndFa: Du kan jo prøve å spørre i  #ayatana . Det er kanalen for unity-teamet.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok. takk for hjelpen
<hjd> Bare hyggelig :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> ikke mye hjelp å få der virker det som
<hjd> ingen svar? Det er jo mulig å legge inn et spørsmål på launchpad for unity eller unity2d, men jeg vet ikke hvor mye det hjelper...
<hjd> eller ubuntuforums...
<OverTheHillAndFa> puh... jeg gir snart opp. så enkle ting blir fort så umulige i ubuntu. jeg begynner å bli lei av å reinstallere på grunn av filleting. jeg har nå fått svar på ayatana kanalen. men ikke noe til hjelp..
<OverTheHillAndFa> mao... at jeg aldri kan lære. stick to stable releases and dont bother workarounds ;)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Kagee> for å si det slik - ikke bare fordi jeg har krappy internett om dagen - jeg ville fortsatt ikke oppdatert til natty på minst en uke :)
<Sakarias> gjorde det i sted :P
<Sakarias> ser ut til å fungere... må ned og høre om lyden funker løpet av... tja... de neste månedene engang :P
<tasslehoff> si-m1: som du sa, alt funket med default settings på layout
<si-m1> nice
<tasslehoff> jepp. er det ikke trøbbel så lager jeg det sjøl
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde dæven hoppemeg glemt at det var releasedag idag.
<tasslehoff> si-m1: var litt kjapp der. med default så får jeg ikke lagd klamme- og krøll-paranteser
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu.com begynner å bli veldig profesjonell og fin, synes jeg. Canonical posisjonerer seg godt for 12.04.
<Sakarias> fin reklame for dell
<jo-erlend> ja, men det fortjener de også. 
<jo-erlend> det hadde jo vært ekstra kult hvis bildet ledet til en laptop med Ubuntu 11.04 forhåndsinstallert, men de har kanskje ikke kommet så langt enda. 
<OverTheHillAndFa> noen her nå som kan ha en ide om hvordan jeg får reaktivert unity
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, ja, hvis du beskriver problemet litt mer presist.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok dette er hva som har hendt: brukte unity-2d grunnet av driverproblemer
<OverTheHillAndFa> så kom det en driver som virket
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg logget så inn med standard sesjon (unity-3d)
<OverTheHillAndFa> men både unity-2d og 3d ble lastet sammtidig. overlappet hverandre
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg avinnstallerer så unity-2d
<OverTheHillAndFa> da får jeg bare classic desktop
<OverTheHillAndFa> prøver å reinstallere unity
<OverTheHillAndFa> uten hell
<OverTheHillAndFa> prøvd unity --reset
<OverTheHillAndFa> uten hell
<jo-erlend> hva betyr "uten hell"?
<Sakarias> uten at det hjalp
<OverTheHillAndFa> får bare classic desktop ved login
<jo-erlend> ... Jeg prøver å få en mer presis beskrivelse av hva som skjedde. 
<OverTheHillAndFa> men jeg får startet unity i terminal
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, ser du ingen andre sesjonsvalg i innloggingsbildet?
<OverTheHillAndFa> alle de vanlige valgene er der
<OverTheHillAndFa> men jeg får classic uansett
<jo-erlend> Den som heter "Ubuntu" skal gi deg Unity. gjør den ikke det?
<OverTheHillAndFa> korrekt
<jo-erlend> hmm. Interessant. 
<jo-erlend> og når du kjører Unity manuelt, så funker det som det skal? 
<blaamann> OverTheHillAndFa: Sjekk 'ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/'
<OverTheHillAndFa> http://pastebin.com/G8Yzc76A
<blaamann> Den ser jo grei ut. 
<OverTheHillAndFa> ja unity starter fint. men legger seg oppå classic desktop
<jo-erlend> det er interessant. Høres ut som en bug. Du bruker unity --replace?
<OverTheHillAndFa> --replace?
<jo-erlend> prøv. Jeg mener det er det som brukes. Det brukes av alle andre, i hvertfall. 
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok.. jeg ble tipset om --reset
<OverTheHillAndFa> på #ubuntu
<jo-erlend> hmm. Den tar visst ikke --replace. 
<OverTheHillAndFa> replace starta unity
<OverTheHillAndFa> men fikk ny dekorasjon på kjøpet
<jo-erlend> var den fin da? :=)
<jo-erlend> seriøst: funka det ellers?
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg får logge ut og se om det ble en permanent forandring
<jo-erlend> det gjorde det neppe.
<jo-erlend> men funka det bedre å bruke --replace enn å ikke gjøre det?
<OverTheHillAndFa> tror det var ubuntu studio looken som kicket inn
<OverTheHillAndFa> brb
<OverTheHillAndFa> reboot and back to start :(
<OverTheHillAndFa> noen flere ideer?
<jo-erlend> lv
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, jeg spurte om unity --replace fungerte bedre enn bare unity.
<OverTheHillAndFa> igrunn ikke
<OverTheHillAndFa> men jeg fant en fiks
<OverTheHillAndFa> viste seg at gpuen min var blacllista
<OverTheHillAndFa> fiks her: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745/comments/18
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 728745 in nux (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released]
<OverTheHillAndFa> anyhow: takk for innsatsen :)
<brik> hmm så er det lurt å vente litt med å oppdatere dersom man vil slippe krøll? :P
<OverTheHillAndFa> 11.04 har funket utmerket med unity-2d lenge
<OverTheHillAndFa> om gpu'en er støttet funker det trolig bra med en frisk innstallasjon
<brik> nåja, samboern prøvde det for noen måneder siden, det gikk ikke særlig bra
<OverTheHillAndFa> men bedre å vente og være forsiktig. som jeg smertelig har erfart
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, hehe, glemte jeg å si det isted? Jeg hadde tenkt til det. :)
<jo-erlend> brik, alltid. :)
<jo-erlend> brik, noen måneder siden? 
<brik> alpha eller beta
<brik> så han har kanskje seg selv å takke for den, men men :D
<jo-erlend> noen måneder er temmelig lang tid. Men 10.04 og 10.10 vil jo være støttet lenge, så hvis det ikke er noe du savner, er det ingen grunn til å oppgradere før du ønsker det. 
<brik> nytt og shiny er vel grunn nok 
<jo-erlend> hehe, ikke for meg. Jeg kjører 10.04 på desktopen og det har jeg tenkt til å gjøre frem til mai 2012 omtrent. 
<brik> :)
<jo-erlend> på laptopene er jeg mye mer villig til å prøve ut ting. Der har jeg ikke så mye styr, så det er gjort på en time å fikse hvis noe skjærer seg. :)
<Sakarias> burde skaffe meg en testlaptop snart
<OverTheHillAndFa> ja.. jeg burde sjekket først
<jo-erlend> batteriet på denne har blitt så gåent, så den har blitt gjort om til reservedesktoplaptop.
<OverTheHillAndFa> men jeg antok at det skulle funke da den nye gamle driveren dukket opp i lista
<jo-erlend> mhm, det er forsåvidt forståelig. Det kan også være at driveren ikke lenger burde være svartelistet, men... Funker det, så funker det. Hvis ikke, så får du vel bare bruke unity-2d så lenge?
<OverTheHillAndFa> nei det er ikke driveren som er svartelistet. det er gpuen som er svartelistet hos unity
<OverTheHillAndFa> i unity
<OverTheHillAndFa> det funker faktisk helt grei med 3d nå
<OverTheHillAndFa> litt tregt i blandt bare
<OverTheHillAndFa> vel vel. takk for i dag :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke prøvd unity-2d enda jeg. Det må jeg få gjort. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-29
<Kagee> http://einarjh.blogspot.com/2011/04/natty.html
<xt> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades Prompt=never 
<Kagee> xt: nææææ
<Malin_> skal sjekke om det er mulig å kjøre natty på N900-en min jeg... Finnes jo arm-bilder der ute, men først skole og matte :)
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> snakes siden :)
<xt> Malin_ :)
<xt> Det funker ikkje slik. :)
<Malin_> xt, funker det ikke slik? Det er jo en sak som gjør at jeg kan installere en arm-versjon av Debian på N900-en min så
<Malin_> men skal undersøke nærmere når jeg kommer hjem. Mulig det er mer omfattende enn som så :)
<pitrh> http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/04/rfc1149-ten-years-of-in-flight-internet.html
<pider55> oppgraderte til natty (Kubuntu 64b) i går, ett eller annet gikk feil, når jeg restarter laster grub og får meny, men når jeg velger linux 2.6.38.8 får jeg bare svart skjerm, det er kommet til et valg som heter "Previous Linux versions" da kommer ny grub opp med den gamle 10.10 versonen, med kde 4.6.2
<pider55> som jeg hadde installert tidligere
<pider55> noen som har lignende problem?
<pider55> finnes det en måte å gjøre oppgraderingen en gang til?
<virtuelv> hm
<virtuelv> unity lar meg ikke gjøre "open in terminal" lenger?
<geirha> Er ikke det en nautilus-ting?  Har ikke prøvd unity enda jeg.
<virtuelv> og heller ikke mulig å åpne applikasjoner med argumenter fra unity
<geirha> Bruker den ikke .desktop-filer?
<virtuelv> antagelig, jo
<virtuelv> men litt pes å lage slike for en sjelden gang å åpne en applikasjon i en terminal, ikke?
<geirha> Ah, du prøver å kjøre gnome-terminal -x en_kommando ?
<virtuelv> ja, i gamle dager var det en toggle i selve launcheren til nautilus
<geirha> s/nautilus/gnome-panel/
<Malin_> må få meg sd-kort til n900-en skal jeg få installert Natty på den :) så får legge det på is inntil videre :)
<SlimG> Noen formeninger om det nye ubuntu.no temaet? jeg likte ikke det gamle brune, men jeg er i tvil om det nye temaet óg
<Sakarias> eh, hva skal det forestille ?
<Sakarias> orange og lilla... yay!
<SlimG> Den prøver å imitere ubuntu.com
<Sakarias> ubuntu.com har jo langt fra noe pent design
<SlimG> Uenig der, spørsmålet er om ubuntu så mindre fæl ut med det gamle temaet
<SlimG> ubuntu.no*
<Sakarias> grusomt begge deler
<Sakarias> min mening
<SlimG> Vel, jeg kan ikke webdesign, noen her som har lyst? :)
<Sakarias> dog siden virket raskere nå enn før
<SlimG> den er ender fortsatt opp i http504 innimellom, så akseptabelt er det ikke enda
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-30
<Mogget> Malin_: begynte du på skolen? :D
<Mogget> jeg husker du pratet om det, men var usikker :)
<Malin_> Mogget, ja, jeg går nå på sonans og tar R1 for å kunne komme inn på Informatikk, som jeg har søkt på :)
<Malin_> så må jeg bare stå på matteeksamen :)
<Malin_> og håpe at jeg har nok poeng og alt det der for å komme inn på informatikken
<Mogget> supert! :D
<Mogget> du består. bare jobb med oppgavene og stå opp om morran og gå på forelesninger hehe :D
<Sakarias> på norsk... bli voksen og ta ansvar :P
<Mogget> mhm
<Malin_> Sakarias, nettopp :)
<Malin_> takk for støtten :D
<Malin_> Jeg skal og vil
<Malin_> hadde en merkelig drøm her en natt
<Malin_> en vaskebøtte med en slags innebygd datamaskin som fortalte vaskeråd :)
<blaamann> Unity rocks!
<Malin_> irriternede når unity-docken av og til blir stående uten å skjule seg
<Malin_> ingen som veit. hm.. da får jeg reboote
<Malin_> eller starte X på nytt
<Malin_> "fikset"
<Malin_> restart av X løser det alltid, men sært er det
<Malin_> Ingen som har opplevd det samme?
<Malin_> fant ikke noe etter googling i alle fall
<geirha> Kanskje du har trykket en tastekombinasjon som setter dokken "Alltid øverst" ("Always on top").
<Malin_> mulig, men hvilken tastekombinasjon er det eventuelt? for da kan man kanskje deaktivere den?
<Malin_> må prøve å restarte X igje ni alle fall. brb
<Malin_> hm.. jeg lukket et program og vips, så ble det på en måte i orden
<Malin_> merkelig
<Malin_> men hvilket program lukket jeg nettopp?!
<Malin_> jo, tror det var evience
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg har opplevd det flere ganger, men jeg har ikke klart å finne ut akkurat hvorfor det skjer. 
<jo-erlend> det pleier å gå over av seg selv da. :)
<Malin_> ja, etterhvert, men hender jeg blir temmelig irritert ... :S
<Malin_> jeg må roe meg sikkert
<Kagee> har noen reverse-engineered den "sms-fra-outlook"-tjenesten til telenor enda ?
<Kagee> http://erlingm.com/manuals/www.telenor.no/SMS%20Internett/SMS_Internett_v2.pdf
<Kagee> denne fungerte utmerket :D
<barf> Kagee: Hva går SMS på, SMTP?
<Kagee> barf: https
<Kagee> jeg fant også en referanse på telenor sine sider som sa at sms-fra-outlook brukte det api'et
<barf> hvilken type kall? GET POST eller SOAP?
<Kagee> GEt
<barf> Jaha? Og hvor mye kan man sende hvor før det begynner å koste penger?
<Kagee> det koster penger med en gang, slik jeg forstår det
<Kagee> det takseres til mobilnummeret
<Kagee> man kan sende hvor som helst - for privatpersoner (meg) må man oppgi telefonnummer on min side-innlogging
<Kagee> i requesten
<barf> Jeg har online adsl
<barf> Men jeg har talkmore mobil
<barf> Men jeg har jo telenor dekning
<Kagee> da vet jeg ikke
<barf> MÃ¥ man ha tullenor tvers igjennom?
<Kagee> quote: "orutsetningen for å bruke denne sendeløsningen er at avsender har GSM-abonnement hos Telenor"
<Kagee> Mobil, med passord fra http://telenormobil.no/minesider .
<Kagee> +F
<barf> oki
<Kagee> jeg sitter å leker meg med dialog (curses-dialoger) for å lage et kort script nå
<barf> ncurses?
<Kagee> ja
<barf> Hvordan?
<barf> python?
<barf> c?
<barf> ncurses er vel spesielt for folk som savner tekst tv?
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-01
<barf> Malin_: ?
<geirha> curses lever da i beste velgående.
<si-m1> og hva er galt med txt-tv?
<si-m1> hihi
<jo-erlend> Malin_, er det det samme som skjer hvis du trykker alt+f1?
<Malin_> nei, for nå forsvant docken etter jeg trykket i vinduet her igen
<Malin_> så den ble ikke låst liksom
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde det nå uten å mene det og da blir jo launcheren stående der, men forsvinner hvis man trykker esc. Det er for å sette tastaturfokus på den. 
<jo-erlend> ok. 
<Malin_> jepp
<Malin_> nei, blir ikke det samme som når den låser seg
<jo-erlend> jeg tror heller ikke det er det som har skjedd før, men jeg måtte bare spørre. Det kunne jo tenkes. 
<Malin_> den bør aldri låse seg
<Malin_> kan i grunn ikke jobbe seriøst med vindussystemet om den stadig henger seg opp
<jo-erlend> nei, det er nok en bug, men jeg klarer ikke å reprodusere det. 
<Malin_> ja, ikke jeg heller
<Malin_> men var et program jeg avsluttet i går, og da løste det seg, om det var random veit jeg ikke. Desverre la jeg ikke helt merke til hvilket program det var :S
<jo-erlend> jeg går ut fra at du har installert alle oppdateringer? Det er en stund siden sist jeg opplevde det, så det kan jo ha blitt fikset?
<Malin_> men kan ha vært en pdf-leser evience
<Malin_> ja, jeg har installert alle oppdateringer
<Malin_> og ja, det har skjedd skjeldnere enn før
<jo-erlend> tror muligens at det ordnet seg da jeg åpnet og lukket en annen linse. 
<jo-erlend> super+a eller super+f for eksempel.
<Malin_> kan prøve å reprodusere sånn
<Malin_> nei, den forsvinner etter jeg gjør det også
<Malin_> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-23
<waawaa> usikker..
<waawaa> er du en datamann?
<jo-erlend> ja. Men jeg har alltid jobbet med menneskelig kommunikasjon. Det har tradisjonelt vært en litt uvanlig kombinasjon, selvom det begynner å komme seg etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> men vi må bli kvitt alt som likner på rent-seeking. Nybegynnere er veldig viktige for oss, for det er de som kan fortelle oss hva som faktisk _er_ vanskelig. På samme måte må vi få med "elevene" inn i prosessen når vi lager kurs og skriver dokumentasjon. Det er sånn vi kan lære hva som når frem og hva som ikke gjør det.
<waawaa> er målet å fjerne alt som er vanskelig?
<jo-erlend> det bør gjøres så enkelt som mulig, men ikke enklere.
<jo-erlend> dvs; jeg synes i visse sammenhenger at det kan være helt greit å overforenkle. Barna lærer at strøm går fra pluss til minus, for eksempel. Det er jo teknisk sett ikke sant, men det er lettere å forstå.
<waawaa> hvordan er det lettere å forstå enn sannheten?
<jo-erlend> du kan demonstrere med klinkekuler, eller å forklare hvorfor strøm beveger seg så raskt ved å fylle et sugerør med erter og så dytte en inn, hvorpå det kommer en ert ut på andre siden. Du behøver ikke å snakke om negativ og positiv ladning, som faktisk er temmelig krevende ting å forstå.
<jo-erlend> alle vet hva temperatur er. Men gå rundt og spør folk hva det _egentlig_ er, så vil langt færre enn halvparten kunne gi deg et presist svar.
<jo-erlend> i millioner av år var det ikke engang mulig å vite hva temperatur var. Folk klarte seg godt likevel, fordi de kunne forholde seg til effekten av det.
<jo-erlend> det må vi bli flinkere til i FOSS. Snakke mer om effekten av ting og mindre dype tekniske mekanismer. Alle trenger å forholde seg til data, men ikke hvordan det fungerer i virkeligheten. '
<waawaa> sånn sett er ubuntu veldig flink til å gjøre det motsatte av det du ønsker
<waawaa> de presenterer folk med et grensesnitt som er helt ulikt alt de er vant til uansett hvor de kommer fra, nemlig unity
<jo-erlend> men det er veldig mye lettere å forstå.
<waawaa> og så må de lære seg ting de egentlig ikke trenger å kunne for å få byttet fra unity til noe som ser mer normalt ut for dem
<si-m1> neida, det er rimelig likt macosx
<waawaa> det er alltid lettest å forstå det man kan fra før av
<jo-erlend> det der er bare sant hvis du forutsetter at folk ikke liker Unity.
<si-m1> nermest en kopi av macosx
<waawaa> folk ser ikke ut til å like unity
<jo-erlend> du kan jo like gjerne si at Windows er vanskelig fordi man må tilegne seg svært dyp kompetanse for å få det til å se likt ut som Unity.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hvor har du det fra?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: alle kommentarene til unity da ubuntu lanserte det i 11.04
<si-m1> eller.. 11.10
<jo-erlend> si-m1, nettopp :)
<si-m1> det funker rimelig greit nå
<jo-erlend> folk klager mer enn de skryter.
<si-m1> men er fortsatt veldig inspirert av macosx
<jo-erlend> og OS X er veldig inspirert av Ubuntu.
<si-m1> nei
<waawaa> hehe
<waawaa> det var litt av en påstand
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ikke? AirDrop, meldingsmenyen, programvaresenteret... Det er jo veldig mye som er som tatt rett ut av Ubuntu.
<si-m1> eneste os x har som kan være i nærheten av det er programvaresenteret
<si-m1> og ubuntu sitt lå veldig langt bak da de lanserte det
<jo-erlend> AirDrop er jo identisk med det som finnes i Ubuntu, som vi hadde i årevis før Apple fikk det.
<si-m1> eneste de hadde var et solid pakkesystem fra debian
<si-m1> airdrop har jeg ikke hørt om så mulig det er inspirert derfra
<si-m1> men vil fortsatt ikke kalle det veldig inspirert
<jo-erlend> men det er uansett ikke noe galt i det. Her er hvordan VG objektivt opplevde tiden etter at Ubuntu 11.04 ble lansert: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=116552631809730&set=o.2381358381&type=1&theater
<si-m1> ligger fortsatt på en 20:1 ratio (eller høyere) når det gjelder inspirering frem og tilbake
<jo-erlend> så mye er det folk hater Unity.
<si-m1> vel, de lanserte en webdemo av unity
<jo-erlend> det er veldig skummelt å tro på alt du leser på webben. De som er sinte, skriver mer enn de som er fornøyde. Det er et velkjent faktum. Spør alle som har jobbet på et kundesenter. Det er svært få som ringer for å si at alt er helt i orden.
<si-m1> som var veldig intressant
<si-m1> vel, det er ingen hemlighet at unity sugde lut da de lanserte det i 11.10
<jo-erlend> Untiy ble ikke lansert i 11.10?
<si-m1> som default
<jo-erlend> det ble lansert i 10.10 og ble standard i 11.04.
<si-m1> ok, de fjernet den gamle i 11.10 var det kanskje
<si-m1> i standardinstallasjon
<si-m1> de tvang i alle fall de som ikke likte det over
<si-m1> som førte til all ståheiet rundt det
<waawaa> jo-erlend: hva mener du nå? ubuntu 11.04 ble sluppet April-Mai, og derfor gikk antall besøkende med linux hos vg opp i tidsperioden juni til juli?
<waawaa> hvordan klarer du å få disse tingene til å henge sammen?
<jo-erlend> men uansett... Linux har nesten ingen brukere. De få brukerne som finnes, er ekstremt opptatt av sine valg. Når folk er ekstremt opptatt av sine egne valg, så blir de fryktelig sinte når noen utfordrer det valget. Derfor skriver de veldig mange sinte meldinger anonymt. Det reflekterer ikke hva folk synes og mener.
<waawaa> var det kjempemasse folk som installerte linux for første gang pga ubuntu 11.04?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, finner du noen bedre forklaring?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det var det, rent faktisk. Det finnes mange kilder som dokumenterer det. Wikipedia, for eksempel.
<waawaa> hvordan kommer du til den konklusjonen?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: enig i det, men var ikke vanskelig å finne faktiske ting å klage på den gangen
<si-m1> men men.. nå ser ting ut til å fungere rimelig greit i 12.04
<jo-erlend> waawaa, rent faktisk ser vi en svært stor økning internasjonalt i den perioden. I Norge har vi ekstra gode tall, siden det der ikke er hits, men unike brukere. Det eneste jeg vet om som endret seg dramatisk i April/Mai 2011, er Ubuntu 11.04. Hvis det kommer bedre forklaringer, så er jeg veldig interessert.
<jo-erlend> si-m1, jeg er helt enig i det. Men det at programvare er god, holder ikke til å tiltrekke seg brukere. Da må folk anbefale det. Når vi plutselig ser sånn økning, så må det være fordi folk anbefaler det til hverandre, eller i hvertfall snakker om det på en helt annen måte enn før.
<waawaa> du er klar over at nettleseren på android-enheter identifiserer som linux?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: er jo bare en hitsteller
<si-m1> tror ikke du skal legge noe spesielt i det
<jo-erlend> waawaa, bruken av Android vokste 40-50% akkurat da, altså?
<waawaa> tallene er sensurert
<jo-erlend> jeg kan forresten spørre ham, hvis du vil, om å gi mer detaljert informasjon om hvilken distro det er snakk om.
<waawaa> kan ikke se hva veksten er i grafen din
<waawaa> men android sine markedsandeler økte nok mye mer i den tidsperioden der enn brukere av ubuntu, for å si det forsiktig
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte å gjøre det i Juni. Hvis antakelsene er korrekte og jeg har aldri påstått at det er noe annet enn antakelser, så vil vi se en markant økning i Juni.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, prosentvis? Det høres ekstremt merkelig ut. Det ville ha vært skrevet om det.
<si-m1> kanskje windows og macbrukerne sluttet å sitte så mye på internett siden det var sol og sommer
<si-m1> mens linuxfantastene sitter inne med gardina trukket for
<si-m1> :D
<jo-erlend> si-m1, nei. Det der er ikke forholdet mellom Windows og Linux. Det der er unike Linux-maskiner.
<waawaa> "Salget av Android-baserte smarttelefoner har økt med over 600 prosent i løpet av et år. Det gir Android en markedsandel på 32,5 prosent."
<waawaa> det er skrevet om det
<waawaa> bare å sjekke på internett
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det finnes flere enn 20.000 Android-telefoner i Norge.
<waawaa> finnes vel flere enn 20.000 pcer med linux også
<jo-erlend> Android _er_ ikke en del av dette. Det kan godt være andre distroer, eller at VG plutselig ble mer interessant for alle Linux-brukere over tid. Jeg har ikke merket noe til det.
<waawaa> hva er poenget ditt?
<si-m1> tror ikke alle sitter på vg.no
<jo-erlend> waawaa, totalmengden er 55.000.
<si-m1> uansett
<waawaa> jeg tror android er en del av statistikken, enten det er en den utslagsgivende faktoren eller ei
<waawaa> hva med å få tak i mer data rundt tallene?
<waawaa> så er det ingen tvil lenger, og du slipper å spekulere
<jo-erlend> jeg har mer data rundt tallene.
<jo-erlend> men jeg vil gjerne ha mer detaljert neste gang.
<si-m1> har ikke ubuntu en sånnen teller
<jo-erlend> det er er en grense for hvor mye jeg vil be om også.
<si-m1> på antall installasjoner
<jo-erlend> si-m1, nei.
<si-m1> kjedelig da
<jo-erlend> det ville være ekstremt frekt.
<si-m1> like frekt som iphone og android
<jo-erlend> ja.
<si-m1> er ikke frekt om du ber om det
<si-m1> hei, er det greit at vi teller deg for statistikk?
<jo-erlend> "nei".
<jo-erlend> skal du ta med det svaret? I såfall er jo det i direkte motsetning til hva jeg sa. Hvis du ikke tar det med, så har du ufullstendig data.
<si-m1> fortsatt mer pålitelig enn å telle user-agent strenger på et nettsted
<waawaa> de kan sjekke trafikk mot repos
<jo-erlend> si-m1, nei.
<si-m1> jo
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ok.
<si-m1> ok
<si-m1> kan si "like pålitlig" da for ordens skyld
<jo-erlend> hvis VG hadde vært én kilde, så hadde det vært noe annet. Men dette er jo nøyaktig det samme som vi ser overalt ellers i verden også.
<jo-erlend> forskjellen er at VGs tall viser unike brukere og ikke bare hits. Dermed er det blant de beste tallene jeg kan finne, siden man da ikke lenger snakker om hyppighet.
<si-m1> er skummelt med for pålitlige tall også, for da kan man ikke tolke dem som man vil :p
<jo-erlend> vi får som sagt se.
<jo-erlend> man ser det jo ute i det fri også, at folk reagerer veldig positivt på Ubuntu.
<si-m1> er mye som er positivt med ubuntu
<si-m1> helt fra da de startet opp
<jo-erlend> det som er trist, er at de som liker Gnome Panel, straffer Gnome Panel-utviklerne ved å bruke all tiden sin på å spre FUD og propaganda mot Unity.
<si-m1> må regne med pes når man presser det inn så tidlig i utviklingen
<jo-erlend> men de straffer hele GNU/Linux-miljøet.
<si-m1> det er realiteten med programvare og internett
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er den eneste som vinner, fordi Ubuntu er den eneste som får oppmerksomhet.
<si-m1> ubuntu er den mest radikale når det gjelder å pushe ut endringer i hvordan ting fungerer uimessig
<si-m1> derfor de får mest pes
<si-m1> samt de er den mest utbredte distroen
<jo-erlend> si-m1, alle visste på forhånd at veien fra 11.04 til nå ville bli humpete. Det var nødvendig for at det skulle bli bra i tide.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er opp til meg, kutter vi ut å anbefale vanlige folk å bruke noe annet enn LTS.
<si-m1> tja, det er nødvendig for å få nye prosjekter kjappere ferdig
<si-m1> men det er veldig lite populær måte å gjøre det på
<jo-erlend> det har jo ikke på noe tidspunkt vært et problem å bruke den gamle desktopen, selvom Unity-haterne har klart å skape det inntrykket.
<si-m1> tja, det har vært vanskelig for en ny person
<jo-erlend> ikke vanskeligere enn å installere et hvilket som helst annet program. Men valgmulighetene snevres inn når folk blir overbevist om at de ikke har noe valg.
<si-m1> du får ikke noe valg etter installasjon som spør om du vil kjøre gammel og testet desktop eller den nye fine shiny saken som ikke har vært utprøvd
<si-m1> like mye
<si-m1> folk har ikke et begrep om hva et desktopskall er så tviler på at noen hadde klart å byttet
<jo-erlend> nei, som sagt. Jeg sa det da og jeg sier det nå, at de versjonene som ikke er LTS, bør brukes av entusiaster og utviklere. Folk som vet hvor de skal finne informasjon.
<si-m1> ja, er enig med deg på at LTS hadde vært et bra valg
<si-m1> men forsidene til ubuntu gir ikke samme inntrykket
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg tar det opp med jevne mellomrom og denne gangen kommer jeg til å gjøre det høylytt.
<si-m1> denne gangen er det jo LTS igjen
<si-m1> og den virker å leve opp til navnet sålangt
<jo-erlend> det som skjedde før 12.04 er ikke viktig uansett. Det var bare spesielt interesserte som brukte Linux likevel. Nå skal vi over kneika og ut i samfunnet. Da forandrer ting seg veldig.
<si-m1> jau, har trua på denne, passer bra iforhold til de andre tingene som ligger i pipeline også
<si-m1> med tv og mobil-sakene
<jo-erlend> ja. Spesielt Ubuntu for Android.
<si-m1> greit å bygge slikt på solid bunn
<jo-erlend> det er en grunn til at støtteperioden er økt til fem år.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo også voldsomme forbedringer som folk ikke ser. GObject Introspection, for eksempel. Det er jo helt fantastisk. Men brukere ser ikke det. De vil bare se den eksplosjonen av god programvare som kommer som en konsekvens av det.
<si-m1> jau, viktig at os er utviklervennlig også
<jo-erlend> ja. Nå vil enhver web-utvikler med JavaScript-kunnskaper, kunne skrive desktop-applikasjoner i Ubuntu med omtrent samme ytelse som en god C++ utvikler kunne gjøre for et år siden. Eller PHP. Eller Perl. Eller... Hva som helst.
<jo-erlend> det er jo helt innlysende at det vil få store konsekvenser for tilgjengeligheten av god programvare.
<si-m1> http://lunduke.com/?p=2813
<jo-erlend> jeg leste den før i dag.
<jo-erlend> nå må vi få NRK, VG og Dagbladet til å gjøre det samme i Norge.
<jo-erlend> jeg anser ikke dette bare for å være en god versjon av Ubuntu. Det tar desktopen generelt opp på et helt nytt nivå, samtidig som det er mer tilgjengelig for andre typer maskiner.
<jo-erlend> så nå spørs det bare om Diablo 3 vil fungere fint :)
<jo-erlend> innmari kult med naboer som bruker kreative navn på nettverkene sine når man skal presentere nettverksmenyen i en video.
<Kagee> hirr
<Kagee> faraday-bur?
<jo-erlend> Kagee? :)
<Kagee> google it
<Kagee> evnt alufolie
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg forstår ikke bildebruken din.
<Kagee> bildebruk?
<jo-erlend> altså.. Var det du sa et svar på det jeg sa?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> google faraday-bur då skjønner du det
<Kagee> *så
<jo-erlend> jeg vet jo hva det er.
<Kagee> ja. pc+wlanpunky i faraday-bur, make video, profit
<jo-erlend> åh. Bah. :)
<jo-erlend> det ville ikke funke så veldig godt. Målet er jo på en måte å vise nettopp det å koble til et nettverk. :)
<Kagee> derfor har du punktet du vil skal være synlig innenfor buret
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så veldig aktuelt, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> hehe, men her i gården har vi sikringsskap ute i gangen. Så jeg kan jo i prinsippet bare peile meg frem til nettverket og skru av strømmen for dem mens jeg holder på :)
<jo-erlend> er det noen av de video-redigeringsprogrammene som lar meg bruke overlays, sånn at jeg kan gjøre teksten uleselig?
<Kagee> jeg husker ikke hvilket jeg brukte, men det som har super integrering med inkscape
<Kagee> der kan du legge hva du vil over videoen
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend> heh. Det er en smule vanskelig å lage demonstrasjonsvideo når ingenting funker som det skal. Det er endel ting som må gjøres i løpet av uken, kjenner jeg.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: lol
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ekstremt frustrerende.
<jo-erlend> Programvaresenteret fungerer ca annenhver gang. Gwibber funker stort sett, men ikke alltid. Så er det innimellom at apport dukker opp, noe som ikke egentlig gjør noe, bortsett fra når man lager presentasjonsvideo. :)
<waawaa> det er jo ingenting som fungerer ordentlig i 12.04 beta 2
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke sant. Mye som fungerer ordentlig. Det er ikke alt som fungerer ordentlig, men det burde du jo være forberedt på når du installerer en beta. :)
<waawaa> de har mye de må fikse på kort tid
<jo-erlend> det er jo veldig mye som har blitt fikset etter beta2.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er noe konkret du sliter med, er det jo bedre hvis du sier hva det er, eller enda bedre hvis du rapporterer bugs.
<waawaa> unity bugger noe fælt
<waawaa> krasjer ofte
<jo-erlend> høres ut som dårlig driver. Har vært veldig stabilt veldig lenge her.
<waawaa> når man zoomer ut slik at alle programmer på en desktop vises side-by-side, så er det en visuell bug som midlertidig viser en ødelagt skrivebordsbakgrunn
<waawaa> dårlig driver? har ikke installert noen egne drivere.. er default install
<waawaa> når man installerer programmer via software center eller hva det nå heter, så dukker launcher-ikoner for programmer man installerer opp i unity før programmet er ferdig installert
<waawaa> dersom man avbryter installasjonen under veis, blir ikke dette ikonet fjernet
<waawaa> software center vil også tro at programmet er installert, selv om installasjonen ble avbrutt
<waawaa> man må derfor "avinstallere" programmet i ettertid
<jo-erlend> installer oppgraderinger.
<waawaa> selv om det aldri ble installert
<waawaa> veldig mange programmer og spill man installerer fra softwarecenter fungerer ikke over hode
<waawaa> ett eksemepel er spillet dopewars
<jo-erlend> men beta 2 er en måned gammel. Installer oppgraderinger først.
<waawaa> alle oppdateringer er installert
<waawaa> ble gjort etter install
<jo-erlend> fra no? Den henger endel igjen. Men det er jo bra. Rapporter bugs.
 * Kagee har ikke noen løsning, men hva er definisjon på å "avbryte" en installasjon ?
<waawaa> det er en funksjon i software center
<waawaa> som heter "cancel" eller "abort" eller noe, på en pågående install
<waawaa> det er definisjonen på å avbryte en installasjon
<Kagee> Høres ut som å ta ^C mens apt kjører ....
<Kagee> men håper de har implementert det bedre...
<waawaa> ikke vet jeg, ikke godt å vite hva som skjer i bakgrunnen hos software center
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er forresten alltid bare å høyreklikke på ikonet for å fjerne det. Høyre-klikk og lås opp.
<waawaa> men om å avbryte en installasjon ikke anbefales, så burde de ikke tilby den funksjonaliteten
<jo-erlend> ingenting galt i å gjøre det, så lenge man rydder opp etterpå. Men akkurat hvordan de har gjort det der, vet jeg ikke. USC er en smule rotete i koden, synes jeg.
<waawaa> jo-erlend: jada, problemet er bare at flere apt-relaterte ting tror at programmet er installert
<waawaa> så å fjerne ikonet er nå en ting
<waawaa> men man bør faktisk aktivt avinstallere programmet man aldri installerte
<jo-erlend> waawaa, send bugs. :)
<waawaa> hvor?
<jo-erlend> trykk alt+f2 og skriv: ubuntu-bug software-center
<waawaa> kan ikke gjøre det nå
<jo-erlend> ok?
<waawaa> er på jobb
<jo-erlend> har du ikke ubuntu der?
<waawaa> ikke desktop
<jo-erlend> ok. Ellers er det et kjempefint verktøy. Helt automatisk.
<waawaa> i see
<jo-erlend> det er jo apport som ligger til grunn for det.
<waawaa> jeg sendte noen apport-meldinger når unity krasjet
<jo-erlend> bra. :)
<waawaa> jeg klarte å få unity til å krasje flere ganger ved å kun bruke firefox, libre office writer og software center
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> skulle vært spennende å vite hvilket skjermkort du har.
<waawaa> nvidia gtx 460
<waawaa> får selvsagt ikke utnyttet det kortet noe særlig i linux, men det skal nå være et ganske OK kort uansett
<waawaa> om jeg bytter til gtx 680 får jeg kanskje mer fps i tuxracer
<si-m1> linuxversjonen av nvidiadriveren har vært kjent med å ligge langt bak windowsversjonen så kan være noe der
<si-m1> var i alle fall et problem før
<waawaa> det er et stort problem enda, at nvidia ikke gidder å prioritere linux
<waawaa> men det betyr ikke at vanlig funksjonalitet ikke skal fungere
<waawaa> det kan jo ikke være sånn at alle med nvidia-skjermkort bare må forvente at unity krasjer hele tiden
<waawaa> fordi blabla nvidiadriver
<si-m1> mja
<si-m1> jeg måtte vente en måned
<si-m1> for å få brukt skjermkortet mitt
<si-m1> for de hadde ikke giddet å dytte inn linuxdriveren for det kortet ennå
<waawaa> det er noen år siden skjermkortet mitt kom ut
<si-m1> mens windowsdriveren funket fint
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> jau, da burde det jo fungert
<waawaa> April 12, 2010
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hatt noe nvidia-kort. Men ryktene skal jo ha det til at denne Nauvau eller hva den heter, ikke skal være så ille?
<waawaa> vet ikke hva ubuntu bruker jeg
<waawaa> jeg har som sagt ikke installert noe drive selv
<waawaa> default install
<jo-erlend> installer de proprietære driverne.
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942331/ <-- noen her som kan hjelpe meg litt? skal prøve å mappe inn i den her med losetup --offset, men forstår ikke til hvor jeg skal mappe
<jo-erlend> bruk den greia fra qemu isteden. .. Hva heter den igjen? qemu-nbd?
<jo-erlend> du skal montere en hel disk-fil, ikke sant?
<jo-erlend> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Images#Mounting_an_image_on_the_host <-- det er et eksempel litt under der. Mye enklere og renere.
<geirha> parted sdb.ddrescue unit B print
<geirha> mount -oloop,offset=12345B sdb.ddrescue /mnt
<geirha> Hvis du vil kjøre fsck, så losetup -o 12345 -f sdb.ddrescue og så fsck på devicet den skriver ut
<jo-erlend> Quantal Quetzal :)
<jo-erlend> han har overgått seg selv denne gangen :)
<si-m1> Quanta Costa
<huayra> jo-erlend, fest torsdag eller skal vi holde det fredag, evt om en-to uker?
<malin> om det skjer noe nå til fredag, så er jeg i Oslo faktisk
<malin> hadde en dag vært gøy å møtt alle ubuntu-folka i Oslo
<huayra> kanskje vi kan få til det da...
<huayra> :)
<huayra> sendte noe epost forrige uke og fikk svar i dag, men ingen bekreftelse... Så jeg tror at vi må belegge oss til en rolig fest et sted i byen
<Kagee> http://shelr.tv/
<Kagee> tror denne må bli et krav ved bugrapports
<Kagee> Det skulle bare vært en live-versjon
<huayra> kanskje finne et sted med nett her: http://hemmeligadresse.com/nett/
<malin> jeg får bare høre etter om det skjer noe og om det er greit for veninna mi. Kanskje hun blir med. Skal til ei veninne den helga
<huayra> ok malin.
<malin> :)
<huayra> la oss bli enige ila morgen dagen
<huayra> har følelsen av at enten sier vi ifra til folk i morgen om torsdag/fredag eller må vi bare dytte dette et par uker frem i tid
<huayra> eller gjøre det til en øl et sted for de som vil komme
<malin> oki
<huayra> :)
<malin> enklest å samle sammen folk en plass :)
<huayra> det siste, som er blitt tradisjonen i bl.a. Køben, appellerer også til meg
<malin> hva har skjedd der da? :)
<huayra> de samles et sted hvor de har gode burguere og pils
<huayra> (dansk øl!!)
<huayra> og det er det
<malin> ah
<huayra> og det er veldig hyggelig (jeg har vært med på et møte der en gang)
<huayra> enkelt og greit
<huayra> men nå må jeg lage middag her i gården...
<malin> ja, jeg skal ha meg hjem
<malin> snakkes senere huayra og dere må si i fra om det blir noe og når :)
<RoyK> ddrescue er egentlig ganske imponerende... nå har jeg prøvd to forskjellige USB-disker hvor brukerne var nærmest desperate, windows/mac/linux/whatever fikk ikke lest filsystemet, bare timeout og rot, men ddrescue fikk lurt det fram etter noen dager med kverning
<RoyK> og mengde data tapt: henholdsvis 2% og .2% på de to
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-24
<jo-erlend> Da er Ubuntu lyndemo lastet opp på Youtube. Høyere kvalitet kommer etterhvert som de får prosessert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup9KgvH7Dk
<malin> jo-erlend: fantastisk stemme du har :)
<malin> og presenteasjonen var flott
<jo-erlend> mangetakk :)
<jo-erlend> jeg var ikke helt fornøyd, men det var så mye som kunne glippe. Nettverket faller ut, det hender at programvaresenteret ikke vil la meg installere. Det er ikke alltid at status-oppdateringen dukker opp. Ikke alltid at nettverksgreiene funker som de skal. I tillegg hender det at SVGen hakker, sånn som det gjorde i denne videoen. Så jeg måtte til slutt bare akseptere resultatet :)
<malin> ja, merket at det hang seg opp på slutten
<malin> i gwibber f.eks. hvordan kan man svare på noens status der? Eller er det kun for å lese hva andre har skrevet + oppdatere sin egen status
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den fjernete peiling. Jeg bruker ikke twitter og ikke Facebook :)
<jo-erlend> dvs; jeg bruker Ubuntu Norges gruppe, men ingenting annet. :)
<malin> skjønner. Jeg har i alle fall kommet frem til at det ikke er så nyttig, slik at jeg har bare fortsatt å bruke det på nettsidene
<jo-erlend> men det finnes jo en Gwibber-linse.
<malin> eneste jeg ikke gjør der er chattinga
<malin> ah, det gjør det ja
<jo-erlend> indikatorene skal vise _at_ det er nye meldinger. For eksempel hvis du får én IM, så står det hvem den er fra. Hvis det er mange, så står antallet. Hvis du klikker på dem, så dukker de opp i riktig program.
<malin> ok
<malin> kan sjekke neste gang noen skriver til meg, også kan jeg sjekke om det fungerer :)
<huayra> jo-erlend, fin video :)
<huayra> fikk meg til å tenke på at jeg, kanskje, burde bruke dashbord litt mere
<jo-erlend> huayra, takk. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig glad i dashbordet. Veldig fint å kunne søke gjennom mange forskjellige søkesider samtidig og plukke ut det jeg er interessert i. Dashbordet vil jo bare bli mer interessant etterhvert som vi får flere linser og skop. Det skal for eksempel bli alright å få inn NRK, synes jeg.
<huayra> det hadde jeg likt å se
<malin> nrk hadde gjort seg ja. da må man vel lage et scope til vidoe-linsa?
<huayra> såvidt jeg vet har de ingen direkte API mot videone, men kanskje det virker om en søker videoene på sidene deres?
<huayra> men det finnes måter å få tak i direkte lenke til videoene ;-)
<malin> finnes et program som gjør at man kan få opp alt på nrk nettv som etfilsystem på pc-en. Om det fungerer nå mer veit jeg ikke, kankje det finnes noe nyttig info i koden der
<jo-erlend> malin, det vil gjøres som et skop ja.
<huayra> jo-erlend, kan det i så fall brukes uten NRK lisens? :D
<jo-erlend> huayra, jada. Det er enklere hvis man har et behagelig API, men scraping funker jo også.
<jo-erlend> Original-filen er her forresten: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joerlend.schinstad/ubuntu-no/Ubuntu%20Lyndemo.ogg
<huayra> kult. Tror at folk hadde nok likt å se det der.
<huayra> Kanskje du burde ta kontakt med NRK Beta og sjekke hvordan det er best/enklest å gjøre dette?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Skal gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> det haster ikke. NRK er ikke generelt nok til å være en del av standardinstallasjonen likevel. Så lenge det er enkelt å installere fra programvaresenteret, så holder det.
<huayra> ja, tenkte mer på å vise funksjonaliteten på en video (og tenk å søke etter 'nrk' på software center!!?? :)
<malin> etterhvert kommer jo hele nettv i ny drakt osv veit jeg
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om man kan lenke direkte til en Youtube-video med høyeste kvalitet som forvalg?
<malin> ja
<malin> i alle fall kunne man det før ved å skrive forskjellige kode til linken
<malin> &18 tror jeg er 480p
<malin> og &22 er 720p
<malin> men mulig sånt ikke fungerer mer
<malin> hm.. nei
<malin> &fmt=18
<malin> &fmt=22
<malin> men husker ikke flere
<Sakarias> nett-tven er ute i ny drakt
<malin> nope, funker ikke mer
<malin> så den er det allerede? :)
<Sakarias> ja, kom i går
<malin> ah :)
<malin> jeg var på besøk hos firmaet som var med å lage den nå i våres
<Sakarias> akamai ?
<malin> hm, så de har gått over på flash?!
<malin> Sakarias: mesan
<Sakarias> ja
<Sakarias> flash og akami sitt nettverk
<malin> spurte jo han som jeg i etterkant fant ut var daglig leder eller noe om det ble html5
<Sakarias> men... akkurat nå ser jeg på nrk via vlc
<jo-erlend> se der ja! Vesentlig forbedring. HTML video hadde vært å foretrekke, men Flash går jo tross alt an.
<malin> men han visste visst ikke så mye sånt, men regnet med det eller noe
<Sakarias> http://xbmc.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=xbmc/plugins;a=commitdiff;h=3414b52a9e52e371583cc835b563c894f9b1be3f
<Sakarias> innholder linker dirkete til strømmene :)
<huayra> Sakarias: flash > varnish > akamai ;)
<malin> jo-erlend: http://www.labnol.org/internet/video/link-to-hd-quality-youtube-videos/8056/
<malin> men veit ikke hvordan man får 1080p
<malin> David Calle har nevnt busslinsen min på google+ :)
<jo-erlend> tøft :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ja :)
<malin> han skrev: People are crazy and this lens is shaping into something brilliant. I will help projects like this any day.
<malin> får litt skryt der :$
<malin> tihi
<malin> morro
<malin> men nå blir det avgårde til skolen en tur. må jo gjøre litt der også :)
<Atluxity> nice!
<malin> Atluxity: ja, jeg oppdaget det i dag.. tihi, det var gøy :)
<RoyK> malin: busslinje?
<malin> ?
<malin> RoyK: hva mente du nå?
<RoyK> 11:09 < malin> David Calle har nevnt busslinsen min på google+ :)
<Sakarias> busslinse er ikke det samme som busslinje :P
<malin> RoyK: ja... hva i alle dager har det med busslinje?
<malin> deter en busslinse
<malin> eller for å være mer spesifikk: Det er en unity-lens for å søke etter bussruter
<RoyK> ja, jeg er trøtt :þ
<RoyK> sorry ;)
<malin> hehe ;)
<malin> np
<malin> Tror jeg starter et prosjekt for å lage en generell transport-info-linse snart
 * RoyK tror han må prøve litt unity snart og ikke bare late seg med mac-en
 * malin syntes RoyK har noen fornuftige ideer
<RoyK> malin: det hadde vært stas, kobling mot Ruter?
<malin> RoyK: ja
<malin> altså jeg har noen ideer jeg fikk i dag
<RoyK> oki
<malin> når man installerer ubuntu velger man jo gjerne region og land og sånt
<malin> hva med å opprette noen flere generelle linser: vær, transport-info, osv
<malin> så lager man mer lokale scope
<malin> når man installerer ubuntu får man spørsmål om man vil installere følgende scopes basert på lokalasjon
<RoyK> så et lokalt skop kan være en fysisk lokasjon?
<malin> f.eks. i norge kunne aktuelle scope vært: nrk-scope til video-linse, yr til en generell vær-linse. diverse transportinfo-scopes basert på lokalasjon osv
<RoyK> (skop er gammelt og for lengst fornorska versjon av scope og brukes for oscilloskop og mikroskop og sånt)
<malin> RoyK: min busslinse er jo ikke nyttig utenfor Trondheim
<RoyK> ok
<malin> RoyK: i unity har man lens og scope
<malin> slik jeg har forstått det er et scope en slags plugin til en bestemt linse
<RoyK> jau - bare påpekte språket ;)
<malin> ah, men bare å påpeke :) jeg kan jo ha sagt det feil, eller utrykket meg unøyaktig
<RoyK> ikke ment som kritikk
<RoyK> bare at "scope" er fornorska for lengst
<RoyK> til skop
<malin> RoyK: aha, så på norsk så forholder jeg meg altså til skop og linse ?
<Kagee> Har bash/sh noe variabelskop bortsett fra subshell ?
<malin> jeg vil ha klare ord så alle veit hva man prater om
<Kagee> "underskjell"
<malin> RoyK: det er bare å komme med kritikk :)
<RoyK> Kagee: tror ikke det
<RoyK> Kagee: eller underskall ;)
<Kagee> all to make you happy, RoyK
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> - I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med fremmed opprinnelse. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk.
<RoyK> (mener da jeg)
<Kagee> jeg er enig. problemet er at selv om den reglen følges, kan teksten være ubrukelig.
<Kagee> Jeg tør påstå at jeg skrive gode veilesninger/tekster
<RoyK> om du tar det helt ut, ja
 * RoyK tør påstå at litt korrektur skjelden er skadelig ;)
<malin> luftkondisjonerer
<RoyK> eller klimaanlegg? ;)
<malin> ja.... :p
<malin> men det med språk er ganske viktig, så syntes det er bra vi har en debatt på det
 * RoyK gir malin  sjokolade
<malin> RoyK: tusen takk :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke begynn med å lage linse. Alltid begynn med data. Altså skop.
<jo-erlend> ellers er det helt riktig tanke; generelle linser og spesialiserte skop.
<jo-erlend> <malin> slik jeg har forstått det er et scope en slags plugin til en bestemt linse <-- Nei. Et skop er en innpakning for data. For eksempel hvis du har et Person-skop, så v il den gi deg et sett med informasjon om personer. Hvor og hvordan det er lagret, spiller ingen rolle. Det linsen ser, er et skop og ingenting annet. Den ser ikke om det er web, ldap, lokale filer..
<malin> ok
<malin> men nå har jeg jo en hel linse. Burde jeg ikke laget den om til et scope, så den kan brukes med en mer generell linse for transportinfo? slik at folk kan lage scopes som er mer relevante? Slik kan man samle alt av transport på et sted
<jo-erlend> så.. Et skop kan brukes i flere linser. For eksempel at en fil-linse brukes i Filer, men også i Videoer. Videoer bare skjuler alle filer som ikke er videoer. Kilden er den samme.
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg ville ha begynt med dataen. Den er konkret. Linsen skal kunne presentere informasjon om en hvilken som helst type informasjon fra hvor som helst i verden. Det krever mye mer planlegging.
<malin> jo-erlend: ah, sant
<malin> men for å stile spørsmålet for håpentligvis mer rett: Hva må gjøres i min linse (buss-linsa) for at den kan fungere som et scope i en fremtidig generell transport-linse
<malin> ?
<jo-erlend> men det er jo ingenting i veien for at du splitter opp linsen du har nå, etterhvert, sånn at du har linsen og skopet med adskilt. Det kan være lærerikt.
<malin> aha, slik at den delen som presenterer dataen skilles fra scope-delen?
<malin> det er det jeg ønsker å gjøre på sikt
<jo-erlend> malin, tja. Det er jo et godt spørsmål. Jeg har ikke tenkt så mye over det.
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> det er ofte at det ikke er programmeringen som er vanskelig, men å finne ut hvordan det skal være. Det krever informasjon om dataen. Det finnes så mange systemer for kollektivtransport i verden.
<malin> fikk forespørsel på ubuntu-unity nemlig om det der, en som spurte om jeg hadden oen planer for en mer generell linse, da han gjerne skulle hatt opp et scope for å få transporttider i omårdet der han bodde
<jo-erlend> mesteparten er sikkert det samme, men det kan være forskjeller.
<malin> så det kan være vanskelig å koble mange systemer sammen?
<malin> trodde scopene gjorde den jobben, gjøre det brukenes i en linse liksom
<jo-erlend> det er aldri vanskelig å koble forskjellige skop. Men hvilke filtere skal du ha, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> hvordan skal informasjonen presenteres?
<jo-erlend> men det er det å lage skopene som er vanskelig. Det kan være veldig vanskelig for endel ting, fordi datakilden er elendig. Å hente ut informasjon fra HTML kan være helt grusomt, for eksempel.
<malin> jo-erlend: filterene jeg ser for meg er rett og slett f.eks. norge, sverige, eller mer speifikt på byer
<malin> me njeg må kanskje legge inn de filterene i selve linsen?
<malin> så scopet bestemmer ikke det?
<jo-erlend> så jeg ville heller ha drevet med det. Å heller lage spesialiserte "singlets", men prøve å la koden være enkel å dele opp.
 * RoyK sov 3-4 timer i natt og må opp klokka seks - zzzznakkezzzz
<jo-erlend> malin, det skopet gjør, er å gjøre alle typer data tilgjengelig på samme måte.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, natta :)
<RoyK> natti ;)
<malin> jo-erlend: mhm
<jo-erlend> malin, sånn for å være er også skop mer interessant. Det vil lære deg veldig mye. Å hente ut informasjon fra trafikanten vil være en helt annen prosess enn å hente ut fra bussorakelet.
<malin> det er nok noe helt annet ja
<malin> men skal jeg presentere dataen i fra trafikanten i en egen trafikanten-linse, eller skal jeg da putte den inn i en transportlinse :)
<malin> det er det store spørsmålet
<jo-erlend> jeg ville ha konsentrert meg om å få tak i informasjonen i det hele tatt. Det kan være en ganske stor jobb.
<RoyK> det har jo vært noen som har prøvd å pese Ruter litt på at de bør bruke et åpent format for dataene sine
<jo-erlend> tenk på hvordan du bruker informasjonen senere, når du har den.
<RoyK> som hvadetnåheter igjen, det som begynte som google sitt?
<Sakarias> ruter/trafikanten bruker vist nok json nå
<jo-erlend> malin, cacher skopet ditt resultater enda? Det er noe jeg ville ha gjort aller først. Fiks skopet og linsen din så den skikkelig skinner.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det hjelper jo veldig mye.
<malin> jo-erlend: du har et poeng, jeg bør gjøre den jeg driver med skikkelikg først. Nei, den cacher ikke resultater, så må finne ut hvordan jeg gjør det
<jo-erlend> malin, ja. Det er også en interessant oppgave.
<Sakarias> På bakgrunn av politiske signaler om at krav til gratistjenester kan være et hinder for å utvikle gode tredjepartsløsninger, har Trafikanten fra og med i dag fjernet dette kravet og lagt sine trafikkdata ut åpent til allmenn bruk. Trafikantens JSON webservices kan dermed fra i 22. mars 2011 brukes fritt av alle, også til kommersielle formål.
<jo-erlend> malin, da har du sikkert lyst til å bruke litt SQLite, kanskje med U1DB, etc.
<RoyK> Sakarias: stas!
<malin> Sakarias: nice
<malin> kjenner ikke U1DB
<malin> SQL kjenner jeg såvidt til, men ikke SQLite
<Sakarias> http://labs.trafikanten.no/aapne-data.aspx
<Sakarias> for de som vil lese mer
<jo-erlend> malin, Ubuntu One Database. Det er ikke en database, men et abstraksjonslag. Spennende, men helt nytt.
<RoyK> malin: sqlite er bare en bitteliten databaseserver som også baserer seg på SQL
<RoyK> dvs ikke en server en gang
<RoyK> liten og rask og fin til enkelt bruk - brukes til og med av sånt som adobe lightroom
<malin> det er ca 3 ting jeg nå tenker å forbedre linsen med: 1. gettext (som du foreslo) for å oversette. 2. santidsinfo for aktuell holdeplass
<malin> og 3 blir å cache resultater, eller egentlig mest hensiktmessig. cache søkeordene egnetlig
<jo-erlend> malin, det er like viktig.
<jo-erlend> dessuten er det litt meningsløst å bare cache den ene siden av søket.
<RoyK> cache sanntidsdata?
<RoyK> hvordan skal du da vite hvor lenge? er det informert om cache-tider i dataene?
<jo-erlend> men bare der er det mengder av ting du kan gjøre. Fuzzy search, for eksempel, sånn at skrivefeil ikke gjør noe. Eller at søket ditt forstår søket på forhånd og viser resultater lenge før søket er ferdig skrevet. Det er jo hele tiden målet.
<malin> ja, så jeg trenger egnetlig en liste over alle holdeplasser og bydeler jeg
<jo-erlend> der har du jo et spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> malin, det bygger du etterhvert som folk søker.
<malin> jo-erlend: ah
<jo-erlend> ingenting i veien for å ta det med, altså. Men du må jo uansett søke for å få et resultat. Og hver gang du får et resultat, så får du jo også stedsnavn.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hadde kanskje vært greit å ha en autoritativ en
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sånn at selv om halvparten av oslos befolkning skriver grønland med to n-er, så kommer ikke den feilstava opp først...
<malin> men hva trenger jeg resultatene til i ettertid? Det folk trenger er noe som husker det de søkte etter sist, så det går raskere å søke igjen. Et søk er jo egentlig utdadert etter en stund
<jo-erlend> RoyK, fuzzy search. Det er et spennende område i seg selv.
<jo-erlend> malin, neste gang de søker, så får de samme resultat uten å måtte gå innom webben, for eksempel. Så istedenfor to sekunders ventetid, får de tjue millisekunders ventetid.
<jo-erlend> malin, rutene endrer seg vel ikke fra dag til dag?
<malin> jo-erlend: det er jo sant :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sanntidsdata endrer seg jo
<malin> men sanntidsdata endrer seg ja
<malin> men det er ikke implementert enda
<malin> i linsen
<jo-erlend> og det er ingenting i veien for å ha forskjellige kategorier, sånn at du har en som viser like søk fra tidligere og en som eventuelt søker nå.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: på ruter.no kan du f.eks. finne reise fra/til *eller* sanntidsdata, men ikke reise fra-til-med-sanntidsdata
<malin> men kan man legge inn noe data om hvor lenge noe skal ligge i cachen da?
<jo-erlend> malin, det er du som bestemmer alt.
<jo-erlend> kan gjøre nøyaktig hva du vil.
<RoyK> malin: det vanlige er vel å legge et tidspunkt på når det ble lagt dit og så bare hente ut ting som er yngre enn xx
<malin> jeg tror det skal være mulig å sjekke sanntidsdata on the fly med linsen om man har en liste med relle holdeplasser og den sjekker første holdeplass man skriver inn
<RoyK> så kan du rydde underveis
<jo-erlend> du kan ha filtere for det for eksempel.
<malin> RoyK: ok
<malin> så hente ut info fra xxx til xxx men ikke det som er eldre enn xxx
<malin> hm, noe sånt :)
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> og pistasjnøttene til pakistaneren i kjelleren på grorudsenteret er helt fortreffelige
<jo-erlend> mhm. Linser støtter ranges. Se på Fil-linsen, for eksempel. Der kan du velge filstørrelser.
<jo-erlend> æsj. Det var én ting jeg ikke hadde backup av. Prototypen av widget-biblioteket mitt.
<jo-erlend> ikke akkurat kritisk, men det var bare en liten ting jeg gjerne skulle ha sjekket. :)
<si-m1> kjekt å hive slikt i git
<si-m1> og pushe til en annen maskin
<si-m1> http://www.bonkersworld.net/backwards-compatibility/
<malin> jo-erlend: jau, nei, jeg får konsentrere meg om å gjøre den jeg jobber med bedre, også kan jeg vel lage flere etterhvert, men da lage scopes
<malin> men nå må jeg ta natta her :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-25
<malin> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/nye-ubuntu-12-04-skal-holde-i-fem-ar/108689
<jo-erlend> malin, det var tynn artikkel det. :)
<malin> ja.....
<malin> pussig de ikke kunne skrevet litt om dash og linsesystemet, osv. Er mye mer so kunne vært med
<si-m1> er jo en nyhet om ny varighet i lts
<si-m1> ikke er test av 12.04
<malin> ja
<si-m1> hm, er det ikke snart releasetid btw?
<malin> jo, i morgen
<si-m1> gode greier
<malin> ja :)
<RoyK> http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/
<RoyK> skal nerdene treffes på slippefest eller noe?
<RoyK> "nerdene" => oss og venner :D
<Atluxity> hackeriet kan kanskje være behjelpelig med lokaler til en installfest på lørdag, om dere vil
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg viste lynintroen din til en jeg kjenner :) hehe, det er litt artig når du sier: Det er enkelt
<malin> og Det er bra :)
<malin> hehe
<xt> dɹǝɔısǝ
<jo-erlend> malin, hehe, artig? :)
<jo-erlend> xt, hæ? :)
<jo-erlend> Precise ja :)
<jo-erlend> bare én dag til da. I morgen heter det ikke Precise Pangolin lenger. Da heter det 12.04LTS! :)
<jo-erlend> det var i hvertfall grunntanken. Men det funker vel ikke helt sånn i praksis :)
<citoyen> Jeg lurer på på hvilken måte de klarer å skru grafikken min denne gangen
<citoyen> det er noe nytt for hver eneste release :P
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det har sett bra ut nå, altså. :)
<jo-erlend> det har vært en veldig, veldig stødig utviklingssyklus.
<citoyen> mjo.. men jeg tror ikke Ubuntu liker grafikkortet mitt :P
<citoyen> (et eldre ATI-kort)
<jo-erlend> det brakk en gang i januar for meg, tror jeg, eller i slutten av desember. Ellers har det vært mer eller mindre brukbart hele veien.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ah. Eldre ATI er vanskelig.
<citoyen> jepp
<jo-erlend> citoyen, den gode nyheten er jo at Unity 2D har blitt knallbra!
<citoyen> det er jo en god ting
<citoyen> bedre støtte for flerskjerm-oppsett?
<jo-erlend> det synes jeg egentlig er et godt spørsmål. Det har jeg ikke sett på på en stund.
<jo-erlend> gjør det med en gang :)
<citoyen> det er den store haken ved Unity for min del nå
<jo-erlend> i Unity har det blitt _mye_ bedre. Jeg vet bare ikke helt hvordan det er i Unity 2D.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Vet du om det er mulig å flytte launcheren nå?
<citoyen> Å ha den helt til venstre er rimelig ubrukelig på mitt oppsett
<jo-erlend> citoyen, du kan ha den på alle skjermer, eller bare på én.
<jo-erlend> vi har også "klisterkanter" sånn at den er lett å treffe selvom den er "mellom" to skjermer.
<jo-erlend> så har det gått inn endel arbeid i å finne skjermen som har fokus, for å vise varslinger på den, vise dash der, etc.
<jo-erlend> noen ting som mangler i Unity 2D enda, er den fine alt+tab visningen og spread, altså super+w i Unity. Sistnevnte skal byttes ut i neste versjon, så da tipper jeg de blir funksjonskompatible på det området.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ah. Du mente å flytte den rundt på skjermen? Det går ikke.
<citoyen> jeg kunne tenkt meg å ha den helt til høyre, f.eks
<jo-erlend> ja. sabdfl snakket om det for en stund siden. Da var scenarioet de som leser fra høyre til venstre.
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror han nærmest bare tenkte høyt. Ulempen ved å gjøre ting flyttbare, er at designet blir veldig låst med en gang.
<citoyen> mitt scenario er at jeg har to skjermer, hvorav den høyre er arbeidsskjermen og den venstre er til informasjon
<jo-erlend> altså på den måten at man ikke lenger kan innovere så mye, fordi det blir så veldig mye annet man må forholde seg til.
<citoyen> slik det er nå er det veldig langt bort til venstre kant av venstre skjerm
<citoyen> men å ha den midt mellom de to skjermene blir også litt knørvete
<jo-erlend> citoyen, sett den høyre skjermen opp-ned. :)
<citoyen> :P
<malin> jo-erlend: ja... :) men videoen er kanskje beregent for ikke-datafolk? :)
<jo-erlend> men med klisterkanter, så er det sånn at musepekeren stopper opp mellom skjermene hvis du beveger den saktere enn en viss hastighet. Dermed er den lett å treffe. Du kan også stille inn sånn at du må bruke en viss tyngde for å vise den sånn at den ikke har så lett for å sprette opp uten at du vil det.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er betydelige forbedringer.
<si-m1> klisterkanter er så irriterende
<si-m1> på vinduer er det greit, men på muspeker
<xt> det er irriterende å vaske vinduer
<si-m1> spesielt med klisterkanter
<jo-erlend> si-m1, hehe, mangetakk. Det var vel et av mine bidrag ;)
<si-m1> du glemte en toggle-funksjon
<si-m1> :)
<jo-erlend> tanken var å gjøre det lettere å scrolle når du er på den ene siden av kanten og å bruke launcheren på den andre siden. synes det fungerer bra jeg! :)
<jo-erlend> si-m1, nei. Toggle er der den.
<si-m1> ah ok
<si-m1> da bryr det meg ikke at den fins
<jo-erlend> Systeminnstillinger > Skjermer > Helt nederst. :)
<jo-erlend> så har du følsomheten for launcher i andre sammenhenger i Systeminnstillinger > Utseende > Oppførsel.
<si-m1> kanskje den hadde fungert om du sjekket hastigheten til musbevegelsen før du klistra
<jo-erlend> den gjør det.
<si-m1> okei, mulig jeg testet en tidlig versjon
<jo-erlend> raske bevegelser eller bevegelser langt borte fra stanser ikke musepekeren.
<si-m1> virka ikke som den gjorde det da
<si-m1> er en god stund siden
<si-m1> men det høres bra ut
<jo-erlend> vekten og hastigheten er også konfigurerbar.
<jo-erlend> men akkurat det der handler veldig mye om balanse og lite om programvare, så der er det bare å prøve seg frem litt.
<si-m1> japp
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> æsj. Jeg er litt grinete på meg sjæl. Det er en bug i sessioninstaller som gjør at brukere av 64bit ikke automatisk får installert kodeker når de trengs, på grunn av feil i avhengigheter. Jeg har visst om det i fire måneder, men jeg liksom bare regnet med at det var noe som ble oppdaget av mer sentrale folk, så jeg har helt glemt det.
<jo-erlend> så begynte jeg å klage over det igjen på mandag, men det var for sent til å få det inn før release. Så nå kommer det med første SRU isteden.
<jo-erlend> ubuntu-restricted-extras og sånt fungerer, altså. Du kan velge riktige drivere i det vinduet som dukker opp også, men da må du velge riktig kodek manuelt. Ikke helt brukervennlig.
<jo-erlend> så det er en liten hump akkurat der. Greit å vite hvis noen skulle klage.
<jo-erlend> http://mhall119.com/2012/04/hello-unity-episode-3-4/ <--- særlig malin! :)
<jo-erlend> men det der er interessante greier.
<malin> oi, kult
<jo-erlend> hvis man er interessert i Python og Unity i hvertfall :)
<jo-erlend> synes det der er en kul måte å demonstrere konsepter på.
<malin> ja, jeg har installert og det er jo smart :)
<malin> hello unity altså
<jo-erlend> mhm. Når han er ferdig med Python-delen, så kunne det ha vært morsomt å legge til flere språk.
<si-m1> alle kjører vel 64bit fortiden også
<si-m1> "alle"
<si-m1> så det er litt kjipt
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg er som sagt irritert på meg selv for at jeg ikke fulgte det opp.
<si-m1> rart ingen andre oppdaget det
<jo-erlend> men altså; det generelle rådet er jo uansett at folk laster ned oppdateringer under installasjon. Så da behøver det ikke å være noe stort problem.
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ja...
<si-m1> ah, det skjer bare dersom du fjerner valget da?
<jo-erlend> nei, altså, fiksen rekker ikke å komme med på plata, men kommer med i første SRU, som antakelig ikke lar vente for lenge på seg.
<Kagee> Hva er feilen ?
<Kagee> Bøggen.
<si-m1> pgup
<si-m1> and you shall see
<si-m1> eller mente du mer detaljert? :D
<Kagee> aha
<jo-erlend> men som sagt; å installere ubuntu-restricted-extras fungerer som det skal og sånt.
<jo-erlend> det kan uansett være mer behagelig, så har man installert alle kodeker og flash og sånt på én gang.
<xt> https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/X3fUhyJREKq huhu
<si-m1> he he.. might not be the most objective post :D
<malin> jo-erlend: jau, men den er vel fin til å teste kode med også? Eller er den utelukkende for å sjekke hvordan unity funker?
<malin> men blir vel vanskelig å lage en sånn for kode som må kompileres?
<jo-erlend_> kjenner at det er deilig å legge Precise bak seg gitt. Nå må jeg bare finne ut hvordan jeg skal sette det opp sånn at jeg kan kjøre 12.04 og samtidig ha muligheten til å logge inn med Q. Nå hadde det vært greit hvis jonnor var her.
<jo-erlend_> tenker på å lage et snapshot av installasjonen min, kjøre det snapshotet i en LXC og så lage en sesjonsfil som lar meg logge inn i det med en COW-kopi av hjemmemappen min. Tror det burde funke.
<jo-erlend_> malin, tja. Jeg vet ikke nøyaktig hvordan han har gjort det. Ekstra kult hvis det er den koden som vises som kjøres og at den lastes dynamisk. Men det tviler jeg på.
<jo-erlend_> men det finnes jo bøtter av språk som ikke behøver å kompileres også. JavaScript, PHP, Perl...
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke helt oversikt over hvilke språk som har gode gi-bindinger enda, men jeg vil tro at det begynner å bli mange.
<jo-erlend_> «Of course, free software has never been about control» <--- det har jo vært et av problemene.
<jo-erlend_> «Ubuntu has now become an island that is growing more or more apart from any other bigger commercial Linux» <-- Men Ubuntu gir jo i hvertfall ut all koden, i motsetning til for eksempel RedHat.
<jo-erlend_> «Of course, Canonical could step up and invest major work in the development of their platform, but that would definitely be a first for them» <-- det der er jo bare svada.
<jo-erlend_> lett å få det du sier til å høres fornuftig ut hvis du kan se helt bort fra all fakta. :)
<si-m1> som sagt, veldig lite objektiv post siden det er samme fyren som har skrevet systemd
<jo-erlend_> hva så?
<si-m1> hva så?
<jo-erlend_> ja. Hva så? To liknende ting kan ha forskjellige styrker og svakheter. Det er ikke innlysende at du ikke kan være objektiv selvom du lager noe på en annerledes måte.
<si-m1> folk er veldig skjeldent objektive når de skriver om konkurrenten
<jo-erlend_> det er litt av samme tankegangen som får folk til å tro at folk som engasjerer seg i Unity nødvendigvis ikke liker Gnome Shell. Det er bare tull.
<si-m1> nei, det er basert på utallige eksempler
<jo-erlend_> hvis du er så opptatt av å være annerledes enn konkurrentene at du ikke kan være objektiv, så går du jo glipp av muligheten til å lære.
<jo-erlend_> jeg mente ikke at det du skrev var tullete. Jeg mente at det er tullete å bli så engasjert i sin egen programvare at man ikke klarer å være objektiv. For bittesmå prosjekter som ingen andre ser, er det jo greit nok. Da er det lett å bli subjektiv. Men det er ikke tilfelle med SystemD eller Upstart.
<jo-erlend_> det var jo igjen enn i dag som skrev at en av tingene han virkelig hatet ved Unity, var at det bruker Windows-knappen og dermed legitimerer Microsoft. Det er nettopp den tankegangen vi må bort fra.
<si-m1> det er jo bare en dårlig grunn
<jo-erlend_> vel.. Subjektivitet legitimerer dårlige vurderinger.
<jo-erlend_> hjemover.
<waawaa> "Ubuntu has now become an island that is growing more or more apart from any other bigger commercial Linux."
<waawaa> det kan man i alle fall ikke nekte for, uansett hvor hodestups forelsket man er i ubuntu eller mark shuttleworth
<waawaa> men om man ser på det som negativt eller ei blir jo fort en personlig mening
<waawaa> jeg synes det er en tragedie
<malin> jo-erlend: oki
<malin> blir det noe av det treffet/møtet nå til fredag, og i såfall hvor?
<hjd> Mål om å ha python3 som standard i quantal http://www.wefearchange.org/2012/04/python-3-on-desktop-for-quantal-quetzal.html
<hjd> Hyggelig å se noen følger opp Arch :)
<jo-erlend> <waawaa> "Ubuntu has now become an island that is growing more or more apart from any other bigger commercial Linux." <-- det kan man nekte for.
<jo-erlend> man kan til og med benekte det.
<jo-erlend> du sa at du hadde brukt Apport? Synes du Ubuntu er noe annet enn verdensmester i behandling av bug-rapporter? Det er på vei til Debian, selvom de naturligvis ikke kan kjøre løpet like fullstendig og profesjonelt som Ubuntu kan – nettopp takket være at det finnes kommersielle interesser, fra en som er oppdratt av Debian-miljøet.
<jo-erlend> Det har alltid vært populært å kalle Ubuntu-utviklere og entusiaster for n00bs. Latterliggjøre den aktive avstanden vi tar fra rent-seeking. Hvis vi er en øy, så er det resten av kontinentet som ikke følger med. Som er så fanatiske at de nekter å lære av mesterne. Ubuntu lærer av sine mestere, som er Microsoft, Apple, RedHat og Debian. Hvem lærer av Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> OS X gjør det i hvertfall.
<jo-erlend> hjd, vi har helt andre mål enn Arch. Tross alt. Vi er for folk. Vi kan ikke tillate at en fiktig antagonist av en legendarisk protagonist skal overta kontrollen over hele skuta! :)
<jo-erlend> derfor må vi være smartere enn Arch. Smartere enn Holodeck og smartere enn LCARS. Det ble tross alt designet i det forrige årtusen. :)
<Kagee> LCARS <3
<jo-erlend> Jeg vil ha et band. Jeg spiller solo-gitar og synger. Så vil jeg ha en fløytespiller fra New Orleans i USA. Og en rytmegitarist fra Russland. Jeg kunne tenke meg en trommis fra Gambia og kanskje litt etnisk Australsk. Så vil jeg ha et kor fra Sør-Amerika. Gjerne Peru.
<jo-erlend> og det skal skje over internett og det skal ikke skattlegges av noen bedrift eller stat.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Jeg er klar over at Ubuntu har andre mål enn Arch (det er derfor vi har forskjellige distroer :) ), men jeg skjønte ikke helt resten der...
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er ikke Linux. SÃ¥ enkelt.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har Firefox, Libreoffice, VLC, Linux, Inkscape og en masse andre kule ting. Men vi er først og fremst folk som vil bruke samfunnet på en annen måte enn samfunnet noengang før har kunnet bruke seg selv.
<jo-erlend> vi har mål.
<malin> jo-erlend: med fare for å mase. Blir det noe samling på fredag? :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke for min del.
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner at jeg må ha en lang pause fra all teknologi og alt som har med Ubuntu å gjøre. Dette har rett og slett vært hakket for intenst.
<malin> ja, du har jo ikke ligget på latsiden :)
<malin> du gjør jo en formidabel innsats. Forstår ikke hvor du tar energien fra. Blir nok godt med pause, og du har fortjent det :)
<jo-erlend> det som er greia er at jeg har visst hele tiden at dette er midlertidig. Og jeg skjønner teknologien godt nok til å kunne følge med, men ikke godt nok til å at noen av komponentene i seg selv har vært veldig viktige for meg. Men altså; 12.04LTS er en enorm konvergens av helt forskjellige tanker og teknologier. Og det er helheten som utgjør det ekstreme resultatet.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at det finnes noe produkt i verden som er konkurransedyktig mot det Ubuntu legger på bordet med 12.04.
<jo-erlend> jeg er jo, som noen kanskje vet, lidenskapelig opptatt av tankestyring mot datamaskiner vha EEG. Vi fikk det inn i 12.04. Nå må vi bare gjøre det til Fri Programvare, så er vi et halvt århundre foran science fiction. HUD er tross alt nesten som _laget_ for EEG, på samme måte som Zeitgeist på en eller annen måte, ble en sak for personvern.
<malin> ja
<malin> hud er noe av det mest geniale jeg har sett på årevis
<jo-erlend> Zeitgeist var aldri designet for å bygge personvern. Det var laget for å bygge intelligens. Personvernet kom helt som en ettertanke, sent i Precise-syklusen. Det er sånt som skjer når man frigjør utviklingsprosessen. Og det er mer fascinerende nå enn noen gang før, nettopp fordi at vi har vokst så enormt mye de siste to årene.
<malin> var litt skeptisk med en gang, men når man har begge deler, så er det smart
<jo-erlend> det er flaks. Bare flaks. Eller evolusjon, hvis du vil bruke et fancy uttrykk.
<jo-erlend> av de hundrevis av idéene jeg har skrevet om for Unity, er det kanskje ti-femten som har blitt tatt inn. Det er helt ok. Mesteparten av alt som skjer, er meningsløst og teit. Hør på platene til Jimi Hendrix, så skjønner du hva jeg mener. Det som sitter igjen når alt det teite er borte, er ofte fantastisk. Og det er det som skjer nå. Mye kommer fra Ubuntu, men mye kommer også fra helt andre kanter.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er derfor ære i en tom sekk er verdt sekken.
<jo-erlend> det plager meg at resten av FOSS-miljøet ikke forstår samfunn. Jeg er for eksempel lidenskapelig opptatt av Anarki. Ikke sånt tull som blitzerne driver med. De er bare sløve pøbler. For å si det teknisk; Anarki er det motsatte av Entropi. Anarki er noe som oppstår, ikke noe man sloss for.
<malin> Anarki er et slags absolutt demokrati
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu Code of Conduct er for eksempel bare en formalisering av det vi tror på alle sammen. Det er nettopp reglene og det at vi har en øverste diktator, som tillater Ubuntu å være et anarki. Et velfungerende anarki. Det er samfunn som teller. Ikke teknologien. Det er det Ubuntu forstår som Arch og andre ikke forstår.
<malin> så Anarki er ikke en negativ ting
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ikke engang sammenlikne det med et demokrati. Et anarki er en tilstand som menneskene ikke har opplevd på svært lang tid, men som er i ferd med å våkne. Demokrati er et altfor stigmatiserende uttrykk for det vi driver med. Anarki er jo selvsagt også det. Ubuntu er et bedre begrep. Hvis noen har glemt det, så legger jeg ut en viktig URL her: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<malin> skjønte det var nelson-mandela-intervjuet :)
<jo-erlend> «Ubuntu does not mean that people should not address themselves. The question, therefore, is are you going to do so in order to help the community around you to improve» . <-- Pierre-Joseph Proudhon ville ha vært så stolt at han ikke kunne sitte stille.
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg får frysning jeg :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er bedre enn Linux. Det er bedre enn GNU. Det er bedre enn Free Software og det er bedre enn Open Source Initiative. Det vi må finne ut nå, er hva vi ikke er gode på. Jeg tror at det vi må gjøre, er å knuse piratkopieringen av kulturelle produkter ved å være mer tiltrekkende enn det de store gigantene er. Det er en utfordring. Hvordan kan vi for eksempel sette opp platestudio i alle de store byene i verden sånn at nye musi
<jo-erlend> kere ikke behøver å binde seg inn i kontrakter de aldri kommer ut av? Canonical er jo flinke, men det er ikke nok. BlueSystems hjelper oss jo også nå, men det er heller ikke nok.
<malin> tja, om ubuntu legger opp til platestudioer hvor man ikke er bundet til kontrakter, etc, så kanksje
<jo-erlend> hackerspace har blitt et begrep. Kan vi gjøre noe av det samme for musikere? Det hadde vært kult.
<jo-erlend> poenget er at vi kan ikke la oss dra ned av Microsoft, Apple og fanatiske pøbler. Vi må tenke på hva vi kan bruke all denne fantastiske teknologien til! Det er det som er verdien.
<malin> jeg veit ikke hva hackerspace er, men ingen musiker i dag trenger egentlig et plateselskap i ryggen
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> malin, har du vært i kontakt med en agent, hørt salgspitchen og sett fasilitetene? Jeg spiller. Jeg ville la meg kjøpe. Jeg er nesten sikker. Og jeg er veldig opptatt av disse frihetene.
<malin> aha
<malin> nei, har nok ikke vært i kontakt med en agent fra noe plateselskap, men kan forstå at noen vil ha en sånn kontrakt altså
<jo-erlend> det er nettopp det som er poenget. Alle som tror at det ikke handler om penger, lurer seg selv. For meg personlig, handler det ikke om penger. For meg handler det om å kunne spille med de beste musikerne i verden, som jeg definerer dem. Å kunne spille et band over internett... Jeg hadde glatt ofret en romferd for å kunne gjøre det. Men det som er greia er at vi _kan_ gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> Sony kan gi meg den muligheten. Spotify kan gi meg den muligheten. Apple kan. Microsoft kan. Google kan. Men _vi_ kan ikke. Jeg kunne for eksempel gjerne tenke meg å spille med Severed Fifth, men det går ikke.
<jo-erlend> og de som av en eller annen grunn ikke vet hva Severed Fifth er, så er det bandet til Jono Bacon. Veldig bra metall: http://www.severedfifth.com/releases/
<jo-erlend> hadde det ikke vært kult hvis folk kunne sette av penger til musikk, som de ikke kunne trekke tilbake, men gi når de følte for det? Enkelt å legge inn i lydmenyen nå som vi har pay.ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend> og hele poenget med alt jeg har sagt; Ubuntu fremstår som veldig profesjonelt og kommersielt og alt det der. Folk er voldsomt sinte. Det de ikke forstår, er at det går an å skille mellom profesjon og profesjonalitet.
<malin> pink floyd har et helt album ca som handler om platebransjen
<malin> Wish you where here
<jo-erlend> Nellie McKay: «I should've signed with Verve instead of Sony». De nektet henne å ha med endel sanger på sitt eget album.
<jo-erlend> en av de mest fantastiske musikerne jeg har opplevd, tror jeg. Men bestemme over sin egen plate, får hun ikke.
<malin> Michael Jackson gikk jo hardt ut mot Sony i 2001-ish
<jo-erlend> ja og han var jo på et tidspunkt ganske mektig.  Når selv han ikke klarte å komme seg ut av systemet, så sier det noe.
<jo-erlend> også har vi piratene. De ødelegger jo hele moroa for oss.
<waawaa> http://www.dinside.no/894425/her-gruser-microsoft-konkurrentene
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ble ikke det redusert til 7GB i går eller noe?
<waawaa> man får i alle fall 25 GB per i dag
<jo-erlend> det der imponerer ikke meg særlig mye egentlig. Jeg synes Ubuntu One tilbyr minst det samme. Men vi vet jo av erfaring at Canonicals penger går til noe bra.
<waawaa> hvor mye får du med ubuntu one uten å betale?
<jo-erlend> 25GB er alright. Det er 2 ganger mer enn 12.5
<jo-erlend> fjerner de behovet for Spotify ved å tillate deg å streame musikken din til Android og Ios sånn som Ubuntu One gjør, eller er det bare synkronisering? :)
<jo-erlend> funker SkyDrive i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> det handler ikke bare om megapixler og gigabytes.
<waawaa> skyrive fungerer i linux
<jo-erlend> kjempefint.
<waawaa> ubuntu vet jeg ikke, men linux går bra
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har jo full støtte for Linux :)
<waawaa> vet ikke jeg
<waawaa> enn så lenge kanskje
<jo-erlend> jeg vet. :)
<RoyK> viktig med mange piksler og sånt http://www.gearfuse.com/55-terapixels-huh-mis-advertising-much/
<jo-erlend> waawaa, enn så lenge er Microsoft en leverandør av proprietær programvare også. Det er ikke innlysende at de vil fortsette å være det.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, han (Michael Jackson) beskylte sony for å være rassister faktisk, at de ikke gadd satse på sorte artister. Han mente sony var noe av grunnen til at invincible ikke solgte så bra osv, pga manglende promotering av sony etc. osv osv. men men. men ja, sier uansett om hvor mektige bransjen der er
<waawaa> sikkert ikke
<RoyK> eller, som vanlig, xkcd ;) http://xkcd.com/1014/
<malin> waawaa: man får 5GB i ubuntu one uten å betale for det
<jo-erlend> malin, 7.
<malin> jo-erlend: har det økt?
<jo-erlend> for min del, 8.
 * RoyK satser på privat lagring og backup ute
<jo-erlend> malin,  du har 2GB på launchpad også.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja
<RoyK> finnes det noen backblaze-liknende løsning som støtter linux også?
<malin> nå er jeg oppe i 5.25GB på launchpad pga at jeg har vervet folk og sånt :)
<RoyK> gjetter nesten at backblaze og gutta ikke tør linux siden da kommer alle kidza med hjemmeserverne sine og ...
<jo-erlend> malin, hæ? :)
<jo-erlend> malin, det vet jeg ingenting om. Kan du forklare?
<RoyK>  
<malin> jo-erlend: man starter på 2GB hos dropbox
<malin> ah, nei, sorry
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg leste jo launchpad, men trodde du mente dropbox
<malin> min feil
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg prøver så godt jeg kan å holde meg til fri programvare.
<malin> på min ubuntu one, står det 1.5GB of 5GB
<malin> eller GiB
<malin> 29% i bruk
<RoyK> hm... anyone? noen som vet om en god online backup for linux?
<jo-erlend> jepp. Så har du to gigs på LP og antakelig snart 1GB ekstra på people.u-c.
<RoyK> type, et sted hvor du kan dumpe en terabyte uten å komme ut blakk på andre sida
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Ubuntu One funker.
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, terabyte høres ut som en god jobb for sneakernet.
<RoyK> backblaze funker fint, men ikke for linux
<jo-erlend> ingen nettjeneste fungerer fint med terabytes.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sneakernet er tull, men LAN funker fint, det er bare så dumt om det tar fyr
<RoyK> joda, mange gjør det
<RoyK> du trenger bare bredt bånd ;)
<RoyK> og god inkrementell backup
<jo-erlend> ok, jeg kjøper den.
<malin> jo-erlend: hvor er de siste 2GB i Ubuntu one?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men står kostnaden i stil til nytten?
<RoyK> backblaze er rimelig nyttig
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke egentlig U1, selvom det er samme konto og maskinvare. Det er LP.
<malin> LP? LP som i launchpad? så du mener jeg har 7GB, fordi jeg har 2GB i lanunchpad i tillegg til 5GB i ubuntu one?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, regner du med båndbredde da, eller? :)
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm.
<malin> ah
<malin> det er jo litt vesensforskjell, men okey
<jo-erlend> samme konto. Samme maskinvare. Forskjellige adresser.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... men med en terabyte eller tre off-site, så er jo sånne løsninger typisk for tertiær backup, så da tåler du å vente litt om dritten skulle treffe vifta
<jo-erlend> jada. Jeg er ikke typen til å påta meg så mye ansvar. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ok, da må jeg prøve å slå de sammen :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og $4/mnd for ubegrensa backup er ganke stas
<jo-erlend> malin, de er slått sammen. Det skjedde i 2009, tror jeg.
<malin> oki, så hvordan får jeg de resterende 2GB inn i ubuntu one?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvis megapixler ikke betyr noe, så betyr i hvertfall ikke dollarkursen noe.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: økseskaft
<RoyK> og forresten - om dere vil ha god backup for linux, litt mer enn noen fislete gigabytes, så se på http://www.crashplan.com/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, poenget er at en bankboks er veldig billig. Bånd er bra. Man behøver ikke å bruke internett for alt. Men for all del, hvis du foretrekker det.
<jo-erlend> problemet med sånne tjenester er at du aldri vet om de funker før det skjer en katastrofe.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det koster penger med bankboks også, og du må ha noe å putte inni bankboksen
<jo-erlend> jada.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og den usb-disken du putter i bankboksen kan fint tryne den også
<jo-erlend> disk? Trodde jeg snakket om bånd.
<jo-erlend> men... Altså. Jeg prøver ikke å si noe stygt om nettjenestene du nevner.
 * RoyK snakka om bredt bånd som i bredbånd som i god båndbredde som i rask internettilgang
<jo-erlend> jeg liker å ha kontroll på de tingene jeg har ansvar for, derfor er jeg ikke helt komfortabel med sånne tjenester.
<RoyK> ikke bredt bånd som i tekstiler eller breie, fine teiper
<RoyK> jo-erlend: enig med deg der, og bruker derfor sånne tjenester til *tertiær* backup
<jo-erlend> tipper at du finner bånd som mer enn matcher noe bånd du finner på nettet. :)
<RoyK> eller tertiærlagring om du vil
<jo-erlend> malin, begge deler er web. Du lenker til dem.
<malin> oki, må prøve å finne det ut en annen dag jeg. er temmelig stresset for tiden :S
<jo-erlend> for eksempel kan jeg sette opp en index.html på min people.ubuntu.com-side. Der kan jeg lenke til videoer jeg legger ut på Ubuntu One, eller kode jeg legger ut på LP.
<waawaa> jo-erlend: tar du backup på bånd og putter dem i en bankboks?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg sørger for å ikke ha så mye data.
<RoyK> malin: heh - vi skal bytte ut 20 svitsjer og flytte servere til nye rack i morra, og jeg har et ørlite håp om å kanskje komme meg hjem før midnatt etter 16 timers jobb eller noe
<waawaa> jo-erlend : jeg husker en som var hysterisk over å ha mistet noen hundre gig med data fordi "windows har ødelagt raidet mitt"
<malin> RoyK: er det gigabitswitchser?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hvis du refererer til meg, så husker du feil. Jeg var aldri desperat. Jeg har mine disker og alt i orden. Det eneste jeg mistet var prototypen for et widget-bibliotek. Det var litt tullete. Men så er det også mitt.
<malin> RoyK: håper du kommer i mål i alle fall :)
<RoyK> malin: 10G og 1G
<RoyK> malin: 10G i bakkant, gig ut til brukerne
<malin> ah :D
<malin> kult
<RoyK> masse redundans og litt LACP og et titalls VLAN og mye kos
<malin> jeg har en router som er tja.. det er ikke gigabit-porter påden for å si det sånn...
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er bare det at å kopiere 1.8TB med data er ekstremt kjedelig. Hvis du hadde husket litt bedre – og loggen gjør jo det – så ville du ha husket at jeg sa at jeg var glad for at det skjedde fordi det ga meg en sjanse til å kvitte meg med MD og LVM.
<jo-erlend> dessuten ville det ha vært morsomt hvis jeg fant ut hva Windows hadde gjort med LVM-et mitt. Men det er grenser for hvor mye jeg gidder å jobbe med noe sånt av ren nysgjerrighet. Hvis latskapen krever mer arbeid enn arbeidet, så er det sjelden verdt det.
<waawaa> windows gjorde ingenting galt med raidet ditt
<jo-erlend> jo.
<RoyK> malin: så, det blir vel noe sånt som 16x 48+2port-svitsjer (48x1G+2x10G) og 2x24port 10G
<waawaa> du gikk aktivt inn for å ødelegge det selv
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hæ?
<jo-erlend> mener du at fdisk, for eksempel, skal herpe sda hvis du jobber med sdd?
<waawaa> jo-erlend> waawaa, men jeg hadde Windows på en ekstern disk. Så flyttet jeg den til en annen PC og prøvde å boote. Det funka ikke, men Windows sa at det kunne fikses. Det ble ikke fikset for Windows' del, men det ødela alt annet på maskinen.
<jo-erlend> mhm. PÃ¥ _maskinen_. Ikke disken. Den var jo tilegnet Windows.
<RoyK> waawaa: ja, men du ba windows kjøre repair på ting
<RoyK> waawaa: noe som er en Typisk Dårlig Idé med disker med ikke-windows-ting tilkobla
<waawaa> alle vet at du ikke bare kan flytte en windows-installasjon fra en maskin til en annen, og at windows repair er destruktivt .. windows-installasjonen visste vel ikke at den nye maskinen din hadde noe raid en gang
<waawaa> hvordan skal den da kunne ta vare på ting
<RoyK> bare hold windows langt unna alt som heter md/lvm
<jo-erlend> waawaa, vet alle det? Jeg har gjort det med XP. Det tok en helg, men ellers var det jo ikke noe problem. Men dokumentasjonen sier at Windows 7 klarer det.
<waawaa> du kan ikke legge skylden for din egen mangel på forståelse og kompetanse over på operativsystemet bare fordi du er en ubuntu-fan
<RoyK> waawaa: har du spilt xbill?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, så dette du påstår at alle vet, er faktafeil.
<waawaa> alle som kan litt om windows vet det
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hørt om MCSE+I?
 * RoyK lurer på hvilken planet gjengen her er fra
 * jo-erlend er ex-Microsoft-fan av voldsom grad.
<malin> RoyK: jeg er fra venus ;)
<waawaa> jo-erlend: hørt om at de fleste som er litt dreven i IT-verden stortsett ler av det meste som heter sertifiseringer?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du antar altfor mye.
 * RoyK gir sjokolade til malin 
<jo-erlend> waawaa, skrevet noe seriøst program i win32asm noen gang?
 * RoyK hadde noe sånt som 18 sertifiseringer en gang
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hvorfor skulle noen gjøre det?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nysgjerrighet.
<waawaa> jo-erlend: nei, jeg har aldri skrevet noe seriøst program i asm over hodet
<waawaa> hva da?
<RoyK> jamenatte - hvorfor i all verden skulle noen bruke assembly i dag
<malin> RoyK: tusen takk :)
<malin> <3
<RoyK> med alle de fine høynivåspråka vi har nå
<RoyK> en liten arduino kodes i c++ ffs
<jo-erlend> RoyK, for å forstå.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du kan ikke forstå hva en kompilator gjør uten å skrive asm selv.
<waawaa> jeg har skrevet veldig mange seriøse og mindre seriøse programmer i C om det hjelper
<waawaa> jeg vet også godt hva asm er og hvordan en kompilator fungerer
<waawaa> uten å ha skrevet seriøse programmer i asm selv
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har også koda assembler, på z80 og på 6510 og til og med x86 og x86 protected mode, men JEG TRENGER IKKE LENGER
<RoyK> jeg laga en bootloader en gang med støtte for fat og la den på en diskett
<RoyK> fint
<RoyK> men det går fortere i C
<waawaa> jeg har skrevet shellcode
<jo-erlend> waawaa, poenget var altså at du antar for mye. Du tror at jeg er en slags Ubuntu-fan. Jeg har brukt tid i mange forskjellige operativsystemer.
<waawaa> og litt in-line asm
<waawaa> er du ikke en fan av ubuntu?
<waawaa> i så fall har jeg bare misforstått
<waawaa> :)
<RoyK> 10 PRINT "THIS IS SLIGHTLY OFF-TOPIC"
<jo-erlend> nei, det ville være en helt feil beskrivelse.
<waawaa> ok
<waawaa> i stand corrected
<malin> for min egendel kan det nevnes at jeg før mente at folk som brukte noe annet enn hva som fulgte med som standard i windows var utrolig sære
<malin> så har jeg blitt eldre og resten er historie eller noe sånt :)
<RoyK> malin: godt du lærer :D
<malin> RoyK: ja :)
<RoyK> malin: skapnerd? :D
<malin> husker jeg så en med noe annen nettleser en gang. så tenkte jeg: sikkert noe han har for å være sær :p lol, må le av meg selv når jeg tenker på det der nå :)
<malin> RoyK: tja :) jeg føler meg nok ganske nerd, samtidig føler jeg meg ikke nerd nok eller noe
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men altså. Du oppfører deg veldig snålt. Du kommer inn og later som om alle er dumme. Men når du gjør det, så er det bare du som viser en evne en manglende evne til å analysere situasjonene du befinner deg i. Det er mange her som har peiling, uten å holde på som du gjør.
<RoyK> malin: http://xkcd.com/747/
<malin> RoyK: hihi :)
<waawaa> jo-erlend : hva refererer du til nå?
<RoyK> malin: jeg kjenner folk med veldig god peiling på masse datating og null sosiale antenner som blir personlig fornærma om jeg kaller dem nerd, fordi atte de er geeker, ikke nerder
<jo-erlend> waawaa, den agressive måten du bruker dine utestede antakelser på.
<waawaa> du trenger jo ikke å bli sint bare fordi andre har mer kunnskap og erfaring om enkelte ting innenfor data/IT enn det du har
<malin> RoyK: ah... :) hihi. jeg trives med termen nerd
<RoyK> jeg også :)
<malin> og om folk vil, kan de gjerne kalle meg geek også
<RoyK> gerd!
<malin> men nå tror jeg geek må være noe nygreier
<malin> lol
<jo-erlend> waawaa, er det det det står på, altså? :)
<malin> kanskje geek er for de som ble "nerder" etter det ble inn? hvem veit
<geirha> tre det!
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg er veldig mye mer opptatt av å forstå enn jeg er av å vite. Og jeg er veldig mye mer opptatt av å lære enn å vite mest.
<waawaa> du sier så
<RoyK> malin: nei, geek er "kulere", nerder er visst sånne med colabunnbriller, tror jeg
<waawaa> jeg liker mye bedre å se på hva folk gjør, enn hva de sier og påstår
<waawaa> :)
 * RoyK driter langt i hva han er, bare han har det fint ;)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, forsåvidt enig i det. Hva gjør du?
<malin> RoyK: aha... Jeg ser jo ikke noe nerd ut (såvidt jeg veit), men ja, mitt inntrykk er jo at geek er kulere enn nerd
<RoyK> ja, men om du kjenner de såkalte "geekene" jeg kjenner, og vet hva f.eks. asbergers syndrom betyr, så er ikke sånne geeks så kule de heller
<waawaa> jo-erlend : akkurat nå tar jeg en tur på kjøkkenet
 * RoyK trives godt med "fagidioter", som det kaltes en gang i gamle dager, men liker at folk har EN SMULE sosiale antenner
<jo-erlend> jeg har tatt det opp til diskusjon en gang før, for et par år siden eller noe sånt. Men vi er i Ubuntus navnerom. I hvilken grad skal vi være bundet av CoC? Jeg synes at vi bør være det absolutt. Men det er ikke opp til meg.
<RoyK> forresten - om noen her er ubuntu-og-solaris-og-zfs-og-masse-rare-ting-geek 
<RoyK> så er det ledig jobb på nilu.no
<RoyK> http://www.nilu.no/nadir/OmNILU/JobbiNILU/tabid/69/NewsId/222/Systemkonsulent--Linux.aspx
<jo-erlend> jeg likte aldri helt Solaris. Jeg vet ikke helt hvorfor.
<RoyK> ikke jeg heller, før jeg begynte å se på zfs, da ble det helt greit
<waawaa> RoyK: de bruker forhåpentligvis ikke ubuntu?
<malin> RoyK: ja, kjenner til asbergers syndrom
<RoyK> waawaa: MYE ubuntu
<waawaa> uffda
<waawaa> :)
<geirha> solaris har en ubrukelig /bin/sh
<malin> RoyK: jeg har også sansen for sosiale antenner + at jeg har sykt sansen for jordnære folk :)
<RoyK> geirha: ja, men solaris har bash også ;)
<malin> digger folk som er jordnær
<geirha> samme med kommandoene i /usr/bin
 * RoyK gir malin mer sjokolade
<geirha> RoyK: Nja, det må vel installeres utenom
<RoyK> geirha: ja, men du kan jo installere gnu tools
<waawaa> jeg har alltid brukt bash i solaris
<waawaa> gnutools er en fin pakke å installere
<RoyK> geirha: nei, bash ligger med i s10
<jo-erlend> waawaa, PM.
<malin> RoyK: jeg må passe på nå, så jeg ikke får i meg for mye sjokolade her... hihi
<RoyK> hihi
<geirha> tja, trenger ikke gnutools, er nok med posix
<RoyK> det er endel av gnutools som er veldig fine å ha...
<geirha> solaris er den eneste unixen igjen som ikke har posix /bin/sh
<waawaa> gawk, gnu grep ..
<waawaa> utallige andre
<geirha> nawk er grei nok, samme med posix grep
<RoyK> bare gnu du med sånt som --apparent-size er veldig greit med zfs-kompresjon
<geirha> er det ingen egne zfs-kommandoer som kan hente sånn informasjon?
<RoyK> zfs list
<RoyK> men det blir bare for hele datasett
<RoyK> og snapshots og sånt
<RoyK> dvs zfs get compressratio pool/data/set
<RoyK> men ikke noe på fil/katalognivå
<RoyK> type http://paste.ubuntu.com/946304/
 * malin har det kjempekos her inne. Får sjokolade og blir tatt vare på :)
<RoyK> :)
<malin> ^^
<geirha> Hm. i ext* gir --apparent-size det samme som wc -c
<RoyK> sikkert omtrent det samme på andre filsystem
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/946307/
<RoyK> malin: jau, litt data der...
<geirha> Ja, så man kommer seg rundt det uten gnu
<RoyK> root@urd:~# which du
<RoyK> /usr/gnu/bin/du
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> solaris' du har ikke noe sånt
<malin> RoyK: hm,, ja? :)
<RoyK> men igjen, gnu ls/chmod/etc har ikke støtte for zfs' ACL-er, så det blir endel kløn
<RoyK> malin: har noen litt store bokser her http://paste.ubuntu.com/946310/
<malin> RoyK: hva har dette med meg å gjøre? :)
<xt> RoyK: kva OS?
<RoyK> malin: nada ;p
<RoyK> xt: openindiana
<RoyK> dvs en gang opensolaris
<RoyK> dvs nei, bare openindiana, siden alle er reinstallerte, men openindiana kom jo som en fork av opensolaris etter at oracle tok over skuta
<malin> RoyK: nettopp :) bare forvirra her jeg :p
<xt> RoyK: kvifor den og ikkje ein av dei nyare? smartos/illumos-basert
<xt> eg har aldri brukt dei, bare lese om
<RoyK> xt: openindiana er illumos-basert
<xt> ok, men er den ikkje desktop?
<RoyK> bare om du installerer desktop...
<xt> ok
 * RoyK kjører ikke X på serverne sine
<xt> testa zfs på linux?
<RoyK> ja, men det går rimelig treigt på skriving
<xt> kva variant?
<RoyK> zfs fuse
<RoyK> har ikke testa native
<RoyK> altfor tidlig
<xt> k..vil tru den gjer det betre
<RoyK> *det* vil jeg òg ;)
<xt> sei frå om du får det testa :)
<xt> btrfs not quite there, for å sei det mildt
<RoyK> får se - tviler på at jeg får tid i sommer - må bare rydde meg ferdig i den jobben her
<RoyK> xt: nei, det var det ikke for tre år siden heller da jeg først så på det, og selv om det er nærmere nå, spørs det om det tar nye tre år før det er "ferdig"
<xt> har dog eit ganske stort volum med btrfs og compression
<xt> det fungerer overraskande bra
<jo-erlend> btrfs er herlige greier.
<xt> jo-erlend, ustabile greier, dog
<jo-erlend> xt, tja... er det det?
<RoyK> xt: ja... men jeg er litt bortskjemt - med etpar filservere med zfs og SSD til caching og sånt, og det går UNNA
<xt> jo-erlend, eg har personlig opplevd filsystemtap som ikkje lot seg reparere sjølv med det nye fsck-programmet
<jo-erlend> xt, heftig. Nylig eller?
<xt> fekk ikkje ut eit einaste fil :)
<xt> i vinter ein gong
<Atluxity> kunne ubuntu-no tenke seg å være med på en sommerfest sammen med NUUG og OLUG? driver å planlegger
<RoyK> xt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946320/ <-- den her er ganske rask
<jo-erlend> de anbefaler vel strengt tatt 3.3 for btrfs.
<xt> men var bare offsite-volum, så eg mista ingenting, sånn sett
<xt> jo-erlend: dei anbefaler vel strengt tatt å ikkje bruke btrfs.
<xt> til anna enn test
<jo-erlend> xt, Oracle gjør jo det for sin nye distro.
<jo-erlend> de bruker det jo som standard?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: høh?
<xt> jo-erlend: idiotar.
<xt> den nye reiserfs.
<RoyK> noe sånt
<jo-erlend> hehe... Utviklerne er idioter? :)
<xt> jo-erlend, nei.
<xt> dei som bestemmer at det er default
<jo-erlend> det er jo utviklerne som sier at det er klart for det.
<xt> er du så sikker på det?
<jo-erlend> forholdsvis.
<RoyK> det er ikke en utviklers jobb å kvalitetssikre
<xt> og dei har mulig ein viss bias.. :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det kan du ta deg et eple på at det er!
 * RoyK finner seg ei bok og kryper til køys for å være opplagt til morradagen
<jo-erlend> ingen er bedre kvalifiserte til å teste testene og sjekke kvalitetssikringen enn utvikleren er.
<RoyK> natti
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og ingen med flere skylapper for egne feil... ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, natta :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det bør helst være flere. Det er jeg enig i.
<xt>  jo-erlend, er egne folk som har som jobb som QA
<jo-erlend> xt, jada. jeg vet.
<Sakarias> neste versjon av sles kommer også med btrfs... dog vet ikke om det er default filsystem
<xt> brfs har eit par uting med seg endå
<xt> enkelte loads passer ikkje i det heile
<xt> t.d. virtuelle disker
<jo-erlend> xt, det er ekstremt tregt på boot i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> men det er på en måte ikke hastighet du oppsøker når du tar i bruk sånne filsystemer heller. :)
<xt> det burde det vera
<jo-erlend> altså; det er veldig raskt på endel ting, men det er nokså tregt på andre. Men det har med implementasjon å gjøre, så det kommer seg.
<jo-erlend> men reflink er jo heftige greier, for eksempel. :)
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: tror du ubuntu-no folk ville blitt med på en sommerfest i juli? sammen med NUUG og OLUG-folk
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, jeg satt _akkurat_ og tenkte på å forslå "Ubuntu Juni" :)
<jo-erlend> nesten så jeg skulle til å skrive, men så bestemte jeg meg for å vente til i morgen :)
<jo-erlend> er det noe spesielt som er planlagt? Juli eller Juni er samme for meg. Jeg føler at jeg alltid er så kokt og lei av Ubuntu når det er ferdig at jeg gjerne tar en liten pause før en sånn fest.
<jo-erlend> i hvertfall de siste par gangene.
<si-m1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: foreløpig er det 18. juli som er foreslått
<lonyl> xt, zfs er ikke designet for hastighet, det er designet for å være lett og administrere og pålitelig
<lonyl> hvis man skal ha høy ytelse så velger man rett og slett ikke zfs
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, høres bra ut det.
<Atluxity> lager en side på nuug-wikien som jeg kommer tilbake til
<Atluxity> så blir vi enige om sted og div detaljer
<Atluxity> jeg regner med at NUUG dekker grillkull, engangsbestikk og div fjas man kan trenge
<Atluxity> jeg regner med vårt budsjett er bedre enn Ubuntu-no sitt :)
 * jo-erlend minner om Facebook-gruppa: http://www.facebook.com/groups/2381358381/
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, mhm. Ikke noe budsjett her, foreløpig.
<Atluxity> det kommer med tiden :)
<jo-erlend> tja.. Spørs om Ubuntu har lyst til å bli så stort og kommersielt som NUUG da :)
<Atluxity> kaller du NUUG kommersielt?
<jo-erlend> hehe, neida. Men penger har dere! :)
<Atluxity> joda, og det må vi slutte med
<jo-erlend> å?
<Atluxity> vi trenger mer fornuftige ting å bruke penger på
<Atluxity> kan jo ikke bare sitte å ruge på dem
<Atluxity> det er ikke noe gøyy
<Atluxity> så om du vet om noe artig aktiviteter man kan dra igang, som er i riktig skalaen av fritt, åpent og standardisert - så si ifra
<jo-erlend> jeg har én, men det tar litt lenger tid å forklare.
<Atluxity> send gjerne mail
<waawaa> dere kan donere penger til utviklerene bak nye men lovende FOSS-prosjekter
<waawaa> ingenting ville vært bedre
<jo-erlend> penger er egentlig en ganske dårlig valuta. :)
<lonyl> hva synes du er bedre, microsoft points?
<jo-erlend> samarbeid? :)
<lonyl> jeg tror ikke det går under valuta
<lonyl> verdien i samarbeid kan jo være null
<lonyl> det finnes det mange eksempler på :p
<waawaa> dessuten er det flere folk som har penger de ikke vet hva de skal bruke på, enn det er folk som kan kode
<jo-erlend> verdien i aksjer og papirpenger stiger derimot alltid? :)
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er helt sant. Men det er også sant at koding bare er en liten del av helheten.
<waawaa> hvem snakket om verdistigning?
<waawaa> koding er den viktigste faktoren i "FOSS"
<jo-erlend> waawaa, lonyl  sa at samarbeid kan være null. Det kan penger og aksjeverdier også være.
<waawaa> men penger har altså en verdi
<waawaa> hvorfor vrir du temaet over på noe annet?
<lonyl> på et gitt tidspunkt
<jo-erlend> waawaa, tradisjonelt. Jeg vet ikke om det er sånn nå lenger. I hvertfall vet jeg ikke om det bør være sånn nå lenger.
<waawaa> neinei
<waawaa> men man trenger penger til å betjene lån og husleie samme pokker hva du tror og synes
<jo-erlend> dokumentasjon er viktig, for eksempel. Antakelig større mangel på det enn det er av god programvare.
<waawaa> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke motstander av penger jeg.
<waawaa> du argumenterer for at penger ikke nødvendigvis har en verdi, noe som er helt irrelevant i denne sammenhengen
<waawaa> jeg forstår ikke hva du tjener på å forsøple en ellers normal samtale med irrelevante sidesprang
<Atluxity> waawaa: joda, vi bruker en del penger på nye, men lovende FOSS-prosjekter
<waawaa> Atluxity: det er fint :)
<jo-erlend> ikke irrelevant.
<waawaa> neivel
<Atluxity> vi har dog ikke noe ønske om å betale folks lån og husleie, men kanskje heller reiseutgifter sånn at folk kan møte hverandre for en hackathon e.l.
<jo-erlend> jeg sa at i mange sammenhenger, er samarbeid en bedre valuta enn penger. Svaret var at samarbeid kan være verdt null. Svaret mitt var at det kan penger også være. Svært relevant.
<waawaa> la oss gå vekk fra å snakke om FOSS og over på teori rundt økonomi og finans i stedet
<waawaa> bring tilbake gullstandareden!
<waawaa> stopp inflasjonen!
<jo-erlend> poenget er at det er sant at i et samarbeid, så kan noen tappe andres ressurser uten å gi særlig mye igjen. Men det kan det i en monetær modell også. Det har vi jo sett. Det var ikke mer ekstremt enn som så. :)
<waawaa> alright :)
<malin> natta ubuntu-no :)
<jo-erlend> ja. God natt. :)
<malin> Dere må sove godt alle sammen når dere legger dere utover kvelden og natta :)
<lonyl> akkurat når det gjelder software og kreativitet trenger ikke samarbeid nødvendigvis å være så bra
<lonyl> små grupper har vist seg å være best
<lonyl> selv om globalt og massivt samarbeid høres ut som en veldig fin ting
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-26
<Brumle> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/ byttet fra beta2 til release, så da er det vel ikke lenge til den katalogen fylles med snadder
<xt> Brumle: http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Brumle> sweet :)
<blaamann> Er det noen som kan anbefale et wireframing/mockup verktøy i samme gata som Balsamiq Mockups?
<blaamann> Dessuten, gratulerer med dagen!
<oldereagle> blaamann, http://maqetta.org/ ?
<blaamann> oldereagle: takk, legger det til lista mi (tester for tiden ut firefoxtillegget Pencil)
<malin> tihi, stor dag i dag :)
<malin> hm.. kom opp forslag til programmer jeg kan installere i dash. id-card utility virker litt suspekt nesten
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: 12.04 er offisielt lansert! Last ned bilder fra http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Ubuntu 12.04LTS er offisielt lansert! Last ned bilder fra http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04
<jo-erlend> woohoo!
<RoyK> men 10.04 vil vel ikke be om oppgradering før 12.04.1 kommer?
<RoyK> eller er noe endra der?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg forstår ikke helt.
<RoyK> mener å huske at do-release-upgrade ikke vil virke fra LTS før .1 kommer
<RoyK> trukke den gjorde det da 10.04 kom
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg tror ikke jeg har vært i den situasjonen før. :)
 * RoyK har
<RoyK> hadde et lass med hardy-maskiner da 10.04 kom
<RoyK> venta til 10.04.1 kom og da virka do-release-upgrade
<si-m1> bilder? :D
<Sakarias> si-m1: ja, du får et bilde av en ubuntu logo som du putter inn i koppholderen :P
<si-m1> nice
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det var kanskje ikke så smart språkbruk det. :)
<si-m1> usikker på hva som er bedre, men det høres litt rart ut
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Ubuntu 12.04LTS er offisielt lansert! Last ned til bruk på CD/DVD eller minnepinne fra http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04
<si-m1> hehe, det funker jo alltid
<si-m1> heh, ups
<si-m1> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<si-m1> der var den oppe igjen ja
<jo-erlend> nå... Nå må vi få gjort noe med hjemmesidene våre litt faderlig fort, synes jeg. Skal vi ha en norsk web-tour av Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> kan jo det... men websidene trenger å bli oppdatert til dette århundre også :P
<jo-erlend> ja, absolutt.
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at det er litt trykk på endel av Ubuntus servere akkurat nå :)
<Sakarias> ser visse likhetstrekk med lilug.no designet jeg lagde i 2002 :P
<si-m1> de kjører drupal i alle fall
<si-m1> var sånn "technical error" istad
<xt> Simen viser stolt frem sin nye LiLUG genser.
<xt> fnis.
<si-m1> indeed
<si-m1> synd bildet mangler
<Sakarias> angrer på at jeg ikke hostet bildet lokalt istdet for fra sunspot
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> var ganske fornøyd med den tux-lillehammer-greia
<si-m1> fikk til og med tillatelse fra kommunen
<Sakarias> mhm
<Sakarias> Var det du eller Zinthar som tok runden med kommunen ang det?
<si-m1> sikkert noen andre
<si-m1> enn meg
<si-m1> do first, ask permission alter
<si-m1> *later
<si-m1> http://h4x.no/dump/lilug_trykk.jpg
<si-m1> her ja.. lagde den på nytt ja
<Sakarias> da var det nok Zinthar
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> .jpg
<si-m1> wtf
<Sakarias> fra tiden du ikke viste bedre? :P
<si-m1> overraskende lite artifacts
<si-m1> hmm.. png fantes vel ikke antageligvis
<Sakarias> fantes vel for 12 år siden det?
<si-m1> skeptisk
<si-m1> fantes / utbredt
<si-m1> initial release 1996
<si-m1> standard i 2003
<si-m1> ah nm
<si-m1> w3c reccomendation i 96 ja
<jo-erlend> oversetter vi Bluetooth på norsk?
<Sakarias> blåtand
<Sakarias> men som regel ikke
<si-m1> alle vet i alle fall hva man mener med blåtann
<Sakarias> jupp... han danske kongen :P
<si-m1> Blåtand er vel mest rett ja
<xt> si-m1: nei
<si-m1> http://www.amobil.no/artikler/amobil-forklarer-blatann/35103
<xt> blåtann er rett.
<si-m1> jau
<si-m1> oppkalt etter, og oversatt til engelsk
<si-m1> så da blir det blåtann
<Sakarias> oppkaldt etter, bruker rune-tegnet og oversatt :P
<Sakarias> oppkalt*
<jo-erlend> hehe... Launchpad foreslår å oversette "English" til "Norwegian". :)
<malin> lol
<malin> Det internasjonale språket Norsk
<jo-erlend> kunne vel ha skapt litt forvirring, akkurat det der. :)
<Sakarias> ikke for de 4-5 millionene som bor her :P
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/mennermenn.png
<oldereagle> apropos norske hjemmesider.. Hvorfor funker http://ubuntu.no men ikke http://www.ubuntu.no ?
<Sakarias> noen (tm) har glemt å legge inn serveralias i apache configen tipper jeg
<xt> amatører som har satt opp!
<Sakarias> så står sikkert bare "ServerName ubuntu.no"
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hvem er nettredaktøren vår?
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, det er bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-no/+bug/983601
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 983601 in Ubuntu Norge "[web] www.ubuntu.no peker til Apaches standardside" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, SlimG.
<jo-erlend> synes egentlig at vi kan reboote hele web-prosjektet.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: har du makt til å tupp'n i stumpen og få han til å legge til et serveralias
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg skal prøve etterpå.
<Sakarias> godt godt
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: jeg kan smelle opp "beta.ubuntu.no" på en av VPSene mine hvis vi trenger et sted å begynne rebooten på
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne sett at vi ikke bruker brukernavn og passord i det hele tatt. Bare OpenID. Og at vi har et hjemmeområde for medlemmer med SFTP tilgang hva nøkkel registrert på Launchpad.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det høres knallbra ut. Vi bør ha et møte om det.
<jo-erlend> vha, skulle det være. Ikke hva :)
<oldereagle> jo-erlend, ok. Burde være enkelt å fikse. Domenet eies av TOLLEF FOG HEEN KONSULENTTJENESTER ser jeg...
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, ikke noe problem å fikse. Jeg sender en mail til ansvarlige etterpå.
<Sakarias> domenet og subdomenet er pekt riktig... er webserveren som må settes opp korrekt
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, veldig fint at du sier fra :)
<oldereagle> jo-erlend, :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, haha, fin oversettelse av Google der. Er det fra virkeligheten, eller har du gimpa det? :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: den funka i google translate før
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> gjør det enda.
<Sakarias> jupp
<xt> flaut då, ubuntu.com nede :P
<jo-erlend> det er ikke flaut. Det er suksess! :)
<jo-erlend> joda, det er en smule flaut.
<jo-erlend> den var nede et lite øyeblikk tidligere i dag også, men det varte bare noen få sekunder.
<jo-erlend> jepp. Oppe igjen nå.
<xt> var nede 14:55 også
<xt> og har ikkje sjekka i mellomtida, men vore lenge nede
<si-m1> de får kjøre apt-get install varnish
<jo-erlend> Originaltekst: "cc". Foreslått oversettlse: "Kokosøyene".
<si-m1> hah
<jo-erlend> men her er det en interessant en: If you want to use the spellchecker, you have to install aspell and the respective language-pack, e.g. aspell-en or aspell-de.
<jo-erlend> bør jeg bruke aspell-no istedenfor -en der?
<jo-erlend> jeg lar det være med -en.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg er imponert over publikummet på mailinglista. Jeg ba om en håndsopprekking for å se om den er brukt. Hittil har alle valgt å svare direkte til meg istedenfor å sende svar til listen, selvom det er standard. Det er bra.
<jo-erlend> vel. Det varte ikke så lenge, men det gjøkkeno! :)
<Brumle> \o
 * RoyK jobber og jobber og lurer på om det blir sofaen her i natt...
<Sakarias> er glad vi ikke har sofa på kontoret.... eller så hadde jeg vel flyttet inn for lengst
<geirha> Heh. Firefox 12.0 nå. Har de sluttet å bruke minor-versjoner?
<malin> wohooo nissenorge..... http://www.hardware.no/artikler/cern-dropper-stort-datasenter-i-norge/108749
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> geirha: ja, firefox 2012 kommer snart
<malin> RoyK: har du noe sjokolade til meg i dag? (a)
<waawaa> jeg har en ny fin bil du kan få
<RoyK> malin: hehe
<malin> waawaa: har du? :D
<malin> RoyK: :p
<waawaa> klart det
 * waawaa gir en ny fin bil til malin 
<waawaa> sånn
<waawaa> bare gi en lyd om det er noe annet du ønsker deg :)
<malin> waawaa: takk, hvor kan jeg hente bilen? :)
<malin> waawaa: jeg kunne tenkt meg en kjæreste
<waawaa> vi kan da være kjærester vi vel
<malin> waawaa: tja, jeg kjenner deg jo ikke
<malin> er det nå jeg skal si: asl
<malin> :p
<waawaa> ja, det er vel der man må begynne
<waawaa> men jeg vet ikke hvor komfortabel jeg er med å utlevere meg så veldig i all offentlighet
<malin> :)
<malin> nei, du har nok et poeng der
<malin> jeg er ikke så komfortabel med det selv egentlig
<malin> men er så glad for at 12.04 lts er et faktum <3 released :D
<waawaa> kan man automatisk oppgradere fra beta 2?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jada.
<jo-erlend> helt vanlige oppdateringer.
<waawaa> lurer på om de har klart å fikse alle problemene jeg har opplevd
<jo-erlend> det blir jo spennende å se.
<waawaa> absolutt
<waawaa> installerer 602 updates nå
<jo-erlend> ah, såpass ja. Da er det veldig mye som er fikset. :)
<jo-erlend> hvis det fremdeles er problemer, så er det lurt å få rapportert dem så fort som mulig. Det dukker jo alltid opp endel bugs etter lansering, så det pleier å komme en SRU ganske tidlig etter lansering. Desto tidligere du rapporterer bugs, jo større er sjansen for å få dem med det.
<waawaa> men dette er jo bugs alle må ha opplevd
<RoyK> mere pizza
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hva sliter du med? :)
<RoyK> sliter ikke, men å flytte et femtitalls servere til nye rack, kable om nettverk, fiberpatchepaneler, sette opp nye svitsjer med ditto VLAN-konfig og med halvparten eller mindre planlagt riktig, så er det litt jobb...
<RoyK> har heldigvis en lærling her som bytter ut kantsvitsjene
<RoyK> møkkajobb
<jo-erlend> høres ut som mer slit enn å spise pizza. :)
<RoyK> ja... pizza er pausekost
 * RoyK skriver overtidstimer med gaffel
<RoyK> kjekt å få et lass med overtid på toppen også, da... mer feriepenger
<waawaa> http://i.imgur.com/FfKW0.png  <- er dette en bug eller er det meningen at det skal se sånn ut?
<jo-erlend> Unity 2D? Det var sånn i 11.10, men skal ikke være sånn nå, tror jeg. Men du må reboote.
<waawaa> ok
<jo-erlend> øverst i høyre ser du at "power cog" er rød. Det betyr at oppdateringer ikke blir tatt i bruk før etter reboot.
<waawaa> System program problem detected
<waawaa> jo-erlend: ser likt ut etter reboot
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er når du bruker workspace switcher?
<waawaa> ja
<jo-erlend> har du valgt Ubuntu 2D med vilje forresten, eller var det automatisk? I såfall kan du se etter om det finnes noen bedre drivere.
<Atluxity> åja... 12.04 ute i dag ja
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, jepp! :)
<Atluxity> venter til fredagskvelden med å installere
<Atluxity> maskinen er kritisk for å få jobbet i morgen :)
<waawaa> jo-erlend: jeg var ikke klar over at jeg kjørte 2d
<Atluxity> sunn mistillit til tekniske systemet er grundig innarbeidet over mange år <3
<waawaa> jeg har bare installert, og nå oppgradert
<Sakarias> Atluxity: må installerer jo på testmaskiener først, så stagemaskiner, så prod :P
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ok. Unity 2D brukes automatisk når Compiz ikke kan brukes. Se etter "drivere" i dash.
<waawaa> den finner ingen drivere, så jeg har nok ikke mulighet for å bruke compiz da
<Atluxity> Sakarias: stage står å rebuilder en harddisk som løp på en vegg, så er utilgjengelig
<Sakarias> Atluxity: så du har ikke fått 3 prikk like dell-maskiner fra intern-it altså? :P
<Atluxity> Sakarias: jeg tror ikke de tar humoren dersom jeg ber om det
<RoyK> og da var man på nett igjen...
<RoyK> så gjenstår bare VLAN, et lass med lagring, og et titalls servere
<jo-erlend> Er det noen som ikke er på mailinglista enda? Vi må begynne å bruke den mer aktivt. http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-no
<Atluxity> jeg klarer ikke en mailingliste til, ikke før jeg får satt opp ordentlig klient
<waawaa> jeg er der ikke
 * RoyK begynner å bli klar for å dra hjem snart...
<malin> natta ubuntu :)
<RoyK> natta...
<RoyK> nattjobbenatta
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-27
<elzapp_> Hm... Mangler Norwegian Bokmål i Settings > Language Support > Language > Install / Remove Languages?
<dagerik> Yeps. Da oppstod det problemed med java appen til sparebank1 igjen. :(
<jo-erlend> dagerik, det er et typisk særnorsk problem. Kan du rapportere en bug på http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-no?
<elzapp> Ok.. Den heter Bokmål Norwegian, ikke Norwegian Bokmål
<dagerik> jo-erlend: Fikk error code fra java appen når jeg brukte openjdk. Når jeg byttet til sun sin gikk problemene vekk. Syns du jeg likevel skal levere en bug report?
<jo-erlend> dagerik, ja. Det er et irritasjonsmoment for norske brukere.
<elzapp> Hm, men når den er installert, får jeg fremdeles ikke velge Norsk bokmål som menyspråk
<jo-erlend> dagerik, legg inn problemet som en bug. Hvis du har en direkte løsning,  er det fint hvis du beskriver det som en kommentar etterpå.
<elzapp> ..en direkte løsning er å installere java fra Oracle. Men det er "feil" løsning
<jo-erlend> dagerik, fint hvis du nevner Sparebank 1 spesielt i subject.
<dagerik> Jeg antar det er bug i appen som sparebank1 bruker.
<jo-erlend> dagerik, ja, men det angår oss.
<elzapp> Det gjelder alle bankid appleter
<elzapp> Dvs... nå vet jeg ikke hvilket problem dagerik har, men jeg antar at det er at den ikke responderer på tastaturet
<jo-erlend> hvis vi holder orden på disse problemene og gjør det på en god måte, så kan vi muligens senke terskelen litt for å få disse tjenestene til å følge med.
<dagerik> elzapp: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/images/2012-04-27_07.54.01.png
<elzapp> Hmok... da var det ikke det :p
<dagerik> men faen da. Jeg vil ta buss!
<jo-erlend> uansett er det fint for oss å holde en oversikt over hva norske brukere bør forvente av problemer og hvordan de kan fikses på mest mulig behagelig vis. Dessuten får vi da automatisk sendt ut epost når problemet blir løst.
<elzapp> Men jeg tror fremdeles det er et generellt BankID problem
<elzapp> Men jeg tror fremdeles det er et generellt BankID problem
<elzapp> err
<jo-erlend> elzapp, det kan godt tenkes at det er det. Hvis det kan bekreftes, så kan vi lage en generell bug-rapport for BankID og lenke de eksisterende buggene opp mot den.
<jo-erlend> det vil kunne være forskjeller mellom bankene uansett, som gjør at vi bør ha forskjellige workarounds. For eksempel kan problemet løses i DNB ved å ikke bruke Java.
<elzapp> Jøss, kan den det?
<elzapp> Jeg har DNB... Hvordan gjør en det?
<jo-erlend> deaktiver Java, så kan du logge inn på gamlematen, med PIN og koden fra kodebrikken.
<jo-erlend> det er det ikke alle nettbanker som støtter.
<elzapp> Nå som jeg har telenor bruker jeg BankID på mobil
<jo-erlend> web er vel web uansett?
<elzapp> BankID på mobil bruker Mobilen til 3D-secure
<elzapp> så da slipper en java
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Jeg har ikke brukt det der.
<elzapp> Det funker også i Skandiabanken, men de har også en grei SMS løsning, og deres egen kodesystem bruker heller ikke BankID
<elzapp> Men i SparebankenVest har jeg ikke noe valg.. Der må jeg bruke BankID med java
<jo-erlend> synes det synliggjør hvorfor vi bør ha en bug rapport per nettbank :)
<elzapp> De har en mulighet for å logge inn med gamlemåten, men den muligheten mister du hvis du har aktivert BankID i en eller annen bank
<elzapp> Tja.. det kommer an på hvilket nivå en legger bug-rapporten på.
<dagerik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-no/+bug/989412
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 989412 in Ubuntu Norge "Java (sun sin) applet i sparebank1 rapporterer feil" [Undecided,New]
<elzapp> Problemet er jo strengt tatt ikke at en ikke får logget inn, men at appleten ikke virker
<elzapp> Og appleten skal være den samme for alle bankene som benytter BankID
<Sakarias> kontakt banken din og gi dem bid-koden
<elzapp> Hm. oppdateringen i gnome-terminal ved bruk av screen er visst brukket. Jeg må trykke ctrl+l for at jeg skal se endringene
<elzapp> ...hvis vinduet er en annen størrelse enn 80x20
<dagerik> Heh. Driver å mekker mobilbank så jeg slipper den blåe greia jeg må stikke visa kortet inn i.
<jo-erlend> SRU0 er ute allerede. Problemet med å installere kodeker på 64bit skal nå være løst.
<dagerik> De ber meg laste ned appen "Sparebank1 MobileBank" fra android market. Men hvem som helst kan jo slenge opp en app med slikt navn
<jo-erlend> er ikke pakker i Android signerte?
<dagerik> De er visst det.
<dagerik> Skal vi se om jeg klarer å verifisere signaturen da.
<elzapp> dagerik: og jeg tror ikke det vil hjelpe deg med å signere Verified by Visa transaksjoner
<elzapp> test (ignore)
<elzapp> test (ignore)
<elzapp> Det ser ut som at en oppdatering med software-update løste problemet med gnome-terminal
<elzapp> ....og jeg tok feil
<elzapp> problemet er ihvertfall rapportert
<geirha> elzapp: Er det i 12.04 du har den buggen med gnome-terminal?
<oldereagle_> Sitter med Xchat, og opplever nå at alle meldinger i denne kanalen vises to ganger... Noen flere? http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5113/utvalg014.png
<geirha> oldereagle_: Kan det ha noe med at du er koblet til to ganger?
<oldereagle_> geirha, Mulig,  "Minimize to tray" funket ikke med X-chat - så jeg startet det igjen. De nye meldingene kommer nå bare én gang. Kun historikk som er dobbel. Ikke noe stor problem, da...
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, du er logget inn to ganger. :)
<jo-erlend> der har visst Xchat tryna litt for deg.
<oldereagle_> jo-erlend, ah, ser det i panelet til høyre. Skal prøve å fikse....
<oldereagle> Testmelding - vennligst ignorer denne
<oldereagle> jo-erlend, ordnet seg nå!
<geirha> sikker?
<geirha> sikker?
<jo-erlend> geirha :)
<oldereagle> geirha, hvorfor skriver du sikker 4 ganger etterhverandre?
<oldereagle> :)
<oldereagle> :)
<dagerik> :)
<oldereagle> Synaptic krasjer fortsatt i 12.04 for norske brukere....
<malin> oldereagle: hm, kan det skyldes at det norske speilet er nede?!
<malin> MÃ¥ vi ta en prat med Berge mon tro
<geirha> Sikkert en feil i oversettelsen
<malin> ah, det kan jo også tenkes
<geirha> Fungerer det hvis du kjører   LANGUAGE=en synaptic   i en terminal?
<oldereagle> jepp, det funker med : sudo LANG=en_EN.utf8 synaptic
<oldereagle> Den feilen har vel vært der siden Ubuntu sluttet å kommer med Synaptic forhåndsinstallert....
 * RoyK tar kvelden
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du har ikke jobbet helt til nå, eller?
<RoyK> kom nettopp hjem
<geirha> Hm. Skal jeg gidde å søke om medlemskap i oversettergruppa igjen?
<RoyK> så det ble nesten 26 timer
 * RoyK er ikke 20 år lenger og merker det...
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg jobber med det der... Lover at det skal bli bedringer i løpet av kort tid.
<jo-erlend> jeg har bygget opp en liste over ting å gjøre, men jeg har ikke hatt så mye tid til å jobbe med disse tingene før nå.
<dagerik> Er det mulig å se idle tid til alle på en kanal?
<dagerik> Bruker irssi
<jo-erlend> da tror jeg du må loope gjennom names-listen. Litt teit at who ikke viser det.
<dagerik> yeah
<malin> hey dagerik  :)
<malin> står til?
<jo-erlend> dagerik, vent litt...
<jo-erlend> dagerik, /who #ubuntu-no %n l
<jo-erlend> men det funker bare for brukere på samme server.
<dagerik> malin: yo!
<malin> :D
<malin> Lite onlinere inne på ubuntu nå. Virker som mange går over på Debian osv for tida
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> IRC er jo generelt i fritt fall og har vært det veldig lenge.
<si-m1> ikke freenode
<si-m1> bare generelt sett
<si-m1> freenode er vel faktisk i jevn vekst
<jo-erlend> ja, Freenode bryter helt med trenden. Men det er mer internt i friprog-miljøet.
<waawaa> jeg har også inntrykk av at mange folk rømmer fra ubuntu til debian, eller mint, eller andre lignende saker
<elzapp> geirha: ja, det er i 12.04 jeg har problemer med gnome-terminal
<elzapp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/989417
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 989417 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal doesn't redraw if content in a screen window changens" [Undecided,New]
<malin> ja. De sier det er fordi de ikke liker unity. Nevnte gnome-fallback, men fikk høre om en bug med dropbox. Kjenner ikke bugnummeret
<malin> elzapp: tror jeg har den også. Ting blir liksom borte i terminalen. Har trodd det var pga grafikkdrivere jeg
<elzapp> Det kan godt være at det er relatert til grafikkdrivere
<elzapp> +1'er du bugrapporten da?
<malin> skal gå inn å lese den. Er den samme som jeg har skal jeg gjøre det :)
<elzapp> :)
<malin> usikker pm det er helt samme
<elzapp> Det oppleves som at tekst forsvinner (eller aldri kommer fram)
<elzapp> Det stedet det er mest konsistent er i irssi i screen
<malin> men kan oppleve at hele terminalenm blir hvit og jeg må ta  å endre fra maximize til ikke maksimert og tilbake, da får jeg se terminal igjen
<waawaa> prøvd andre ncurses-baserte terminalprogrammer?
<elzapp> Da er det nok ikke det samme
<malin> lol, og akkurat nå så ser det nettopp sånn ut
<malin> er koblet til vi mobilen, men serveren er 12.04
<malin> måtte scrolle og nå kom det. hn....
<elzapp> at screen / irssi skiller seg ut er nok fordi det ikke kommer "notification" om ny linje
<malin> elzapp: hm, nei, tror ikke jeg har samme problem :s
<elzapp> (curses ja)
<elzapp> men jeg opplever det også når jeg redigerer på én linje..., før jeg trykker enter
<malin> kan det være et 32-bit problem? Ser det står det gjelder i386
<elzapp> fullt mulig
<malin> jeg har også nvidia. Kan jo sjekke spesifikt med irssi, men får ikke testet før på søndagskvelden i såfall
<elzapp> Jeg vet andre terminaler har hatt det samme problmenet før.
<elzapp> Men nå er det gnome-terminal som har det
<waawaa> det er veldig lite trolig at skjermkortet har noe som helst å gjøre med at en terminal oppfører seg tullete
<waawaa> just sayin
<waawaa> vil forøvrig anbefale en ordentlig terminal som feks rxvt
<elzapp> waawaa: Jeg har blitt overrasket av sånne ting før
<malin> en bør holde alle muligheter åpne, også de banale
<waawaa> da holder jeg en knapp på at elektromagnetisk forstyrrelse fra kosmiske solstormer nok kan være skyld i problemet
<elzapp> enkelte skjermdrivere er også dypt involvert i rendringen av fonter... som kan spille inn i denne situasjonen.
<elzapp> Jeg har hatt lignende issues før, som har blitt "løst" ved å bytte til vesa driver
<malin> elzapp: nettopp
<waawaa> er vel lettere for at slikt kan være tilfelle når man kjører med tulledrivere ja
<waawaa> jeg tenker alt for raskt ut fra et standpunkt hvor man har ordentlige drivere til ting
<elzapp> Så, nå har jeg byttet driver, så vi får se etter reboot
<waawaa> og ikke halvsprø hacks
<waawaa> :)
<malin> elzapp: venter i spenning
<malin> ser for meg mulige faktorer: grafikkdrivere, irssiversjonen på serveren, om det skjer generelt i terminal og ssh kanskje noe med gnome-terminal
<xt> irssi er ut, weechat er inn
<elzapp> blah
<elzapp> blah
<elzapp> Jepp.. bytte av grafikkdriver ser ut til å fikse problemet
<elzapp> test
<elzapp> Yep
<elzapp> Altså byttet fra current til current-update
<elzapp> nvidia
<elzapp> hm...
<RoyK> malin: det vil alltid være mange som er konservative og vil tilbake til De Gode Gamle Dagene Da Alt Var Så Mye Bedre Og Barna Var Snille Mot Sine Foreldre Og Så Videre
<elzapp> litt for kjapp med å konludere der, altså
<elzapp> sukk
<elzapp> Jeg merker meg også at de siste 3 tegnene på hver linje ikke oppdaterer seg overhodet
<malin> RoyK: ja :)
<superos_ux31> elzapp: Vel, hvis dette er default brukeropplevelsen de med nvidia-kort møter så er det kanskje riktig å rapportere dette som en bug?
<malin> elzapp: hm, det var leit. Da har vi kanskje utelukket grafikk?
<elzapp> kanskje... jeg har ikke testet med VESA enda
<elzapp> superos_ux31: har rapportert
<superos_ux31> ok
<malin> nei, kanskje noe å prøve. Er det kun i irssi dette skjer?
<elzapp> Nei, men det er her jeg opplever det mest... Siden det er et curses-program som refreshes relativt ofte
<elzapp> Skal teste noe..
<elzapp> Hm
<elzapp> Trodde et øyeblikk det hadde med screen å gjøre.
<elzapp> Men så lukket jeg screen, og tok "man screen"
<elzapp> for å se om det var noen parametere jeg kunne skru på
<elzapp> Men så viste det seg at `man` har samme issuet
<malin> hm, altså er det ikke screen relatert? prøv man <et annet program>
<elzapp> hm
<elzapp> Det skjer ikke hver gang med `man screen`, men ca. hver 3. gang... (isn't this fun?), og jeg har ikke klart å provosere det fram med f.ex. `man ls`
<elzapp> Jo... der skjedde det med man ls `og
<malin> hm. Jeg tror jeg har hatt et lignende problem før.
<malin> er serveren 10.04.3?
<malin> for mener det har skjedd før, at teksten liksom blir borte
<si-m1> er ikke bare lack of utf8 som er problemet?
<Sakarias> elzapp: skjer det samme med man i konsoll ?
<si-m1> evt. at screenen er i feil mode
<elzapp> malin: det gjelder når jeg kjører man lokalt, på 12.04
<elzapp> Og, det gjelder ikke for konsoll
<elzapp> Norske tegn vises ihvertfall helt fint, når det vises tekst...
<elzapp> med UTF-8
<elzapp> Så jeg tviler på at det er det
<elzapp> Hm.. har dette noe å si?
<elzapp> (byttet font)
<elzapp> SÃ¥ langt ser det bra ut
<malin> elzapp: ah, så du kjører alt lokalt uten å sshe til en server?
<malin> elzapp: skader ikke å prøve :)
<elzapp> Ikke irssi, irssi kjører jeg på en server
<malin> men nå skal jeg på flyet :) Snakkes og lykke til
<elzapp> man kjører jeg lokalt
<malin> elzapp: ah. er det 12.04 på serveeren?
<malin> ah
<elzapp> Å bytte font hadde nada å si
<elzapp> på serveren er det 10.04
<malin> ser i buggen du linket til at det gjaldt 10.04.3
<malin> ok
<elzapp> lokalt er det 12.04
<si-m1> der var man over på firefox12 ja
<si-m1> den ble vel ikke med på 12.04-plata
<elzapp> ProblemType: Bug
<elzapp> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.04
<elzapp> Jeg skrev i kommentaren at serveren jeg ssh'et inn på var 10.04.4
<Sakarias> skal vi se om dist-upgrade vil gi meg noen pakker i dag da... i går så påsto den at det ikke var noen oppdateringer tilgjengelig :P
<jo-erlend> SRU0 idag.
<jo-erlend> ikke så store sakene.
<si-m1> Sakarias: fikk firefox12 og noe greier til
<Sakarias> si-m1: ser dette... 12 pakker... i går 0 pakker
<jo-erlend> litt kjedelig egentlig? :)
<jo-erlend> vant til å få hundrevis hver dag nærmest. :)
<Sakarias> jau... hadde håpet på når beta var over at networkmanager fungerte
<Sakarias> må fremdeles kjøre "sudo dhclient eth0" for å få IP
<waawaa> jeg ser ingen forbedring fra beta 2 til release, når det gjelder problemene jeg har opplevd
<waawaa> registrerer også at mange melder om det samme
<jo-erlend> hva er det konkret?
<waawaa> visuelle bugs i unity 2d som jeg bl.a. viste deg litt av i går.. unity 2d krasjer nå og da.. flere feil i software center..
<waawaa> manglende støtte for wifi wpa2-enterprise
<malin> elzapp: ah Visste ikke at den var oppe i *4
<waawaa> for å nevne noe
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke sikker på om det du viste i går er en bug. "Feil i software center" betyr jo ingenting. Kræsjer er naturligvis ikke bra.
<malin> uansett så er det litt vanskeligere å sjekke hva som er sagt, da jeg er sshet gjennom telefonen. Liten skjerm
<waawaa> jo-erlend : jeg regner det som en bug, siden det ser feil ut, stygt ut, og tydeligvis fungerer bedre i unity ikke-2d
<RoyK> malin: apropos det - jeg overhørte en samtale mellom to forskerdamer på huset, og hun ene sa at hun var glad unge i dag ikke fant på like mye faenskap som hun gjorde da hun var lita...
<RoyK> kjekt når noen har hukommelsen i orden ;)
<waawaa> feil i software center betyr feil i software center.. har nevnt det før, funskjonaliteten rundt å avbryte en installasjon er helt ødelagt, 1) fordi ikonet ikke forsvinner igjen fa luncheren, 2) fordi software center fortsatt tror at installasjoner du har avbrutt faktisk har blitt gjennomført, og du må ofte "avinstallere" ting du ikke har installert en gang, fordi håndtering av avbrutt installasjon neten er for dårlig eller rett og slett uteglemt helt av utvi
<malin> RoyK: så ungdommen gjør mindre sprell nå enn før?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, jeg er kjent med at ikonet ikke blir borte. Jeg klarer ikke å reprodusere resten.
<waawaa> ok
<malin> jeg kan prøve å reprodusere når jeg er tilbake på søndag :)
<jo-erlend> Å fjerne ikonet er jo bare Høyreklikk > Lås opp. Det burde skje automatisk, naturligvis, men veldig alvorlig er det vel ikke. Har du rapportert dette?
<waawaa> jeg finner også mange applikasjoner i softwarecenter som ikke fungerer etter installasjon
<waawaa> dopewars er en av dem
<waawaa> åpner bare et blankt vindu etter installasjon
<malin> med andre ord kan det være grunn til å sende en del bugrapports
<waawaa> jeg er ikke så veldig interessert i å bruke mye tid på det
<waawaa> jeg har lønnet arbeid å ta meg til også
<elzapp> Unity 3d er synderen
<elzapp> Gnome Terminal oppfører seg eksemplarisk i Unity 2d
<malin> elzapp: aha. Da kan det være i compiz også
<si-m1> har merket det med andre ting og compiz
<si-m1> vinduet blir rendret til texture før applikasjonen har fylt det med endringer
<waawaa> men hvorfor blir det ikke oppdatert neste refresh cycle?
<citoyen> sånn, oppgradering ferdig
<si-m1> den refresher ingenting når ikke innhold er endra
<malin> detg er det som er det stor spørsmålet. To refresh, or not to refresh
<citoyen> så langt ikke verst.. første gang på de siste fem-seks ubuntuversjonene jeg faktisk har fått korrekt grafikk på første boot
<si-m1> prøve ctrl+l i terminalen når den feiler
<si-m1> se om det fikser ting
<malin> citoyen: grattis
<jo-erlend> citoyen, AMD-driverne har kommet seg veldig.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du får bare et tomt vindu når du starter dopewars?
<jo-erlend> waawaa, du skrev det ja. Det er samme her.
<elzapp> si-m1: Ja, ctrl+l virker
<elzapp> Men jeg kan ikke sitte og hamre på ctrl+l hele dagen
<si-m1> neida, men da har du samme problem som jeg ofte har hatt
<si-m1> tipper jeg
<jo-erlend> waawaa, ubuntu-bug dopewars?
<jo-erlend> bbl
<elzapp> Når jeg tenker etter, brukte jeg unity 2d på denne maskinen før også (før jeg byttet helt over på Fedora)... lurer på om dette var grunnen
<malin> skal vel ikke se bort fra det elzapp :p
<elzapp> Hm. Og hvis jeg restarter compiz etter at jeg har logget inn ser terminalen ut til å funke fint
<malin> virker jo som man begynner å finne ut hvor problemet kan ligge
<malin> hm. høyt over bakken jeg nå
<malin> litt artig å finne bugs oså
<stian_bp> Hei. Jeg har nylig installert Ubuntu server 11.10. Selve installeringen gikk greit, men jeg har problemer når jeg skal logge inn med den brukeren jeg la inn under installeringen. Det lar seg rett og slett ikke gjør.
<stian_bp> gjøre*
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, har du installert 11.10 nå? 12.04 ble lansert igår.
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, hvorfor lar det seg ikke gjøre?
<stian_bp> ble installert for én uke siden
<stian_bp> det virker som om passordet ikke lar seg bruke.
<stian_bp> Men det jeg har prøvd er følgende:
<stian_bp> startet opp i recovery mode og logget inn som root
<stian_bp> sjekket at min vanlige bruker-konto faktisk eksisterer, og prøvd å angi nytt passord med kommandoen 'passwd'
<jo-erlend> altså "passwd stian", for eksempel?
<stian_bp> ja
<jo-erlend> "passwd" vil nemlig sette passord for root.
<stian_bp> jeg skrev "passwd stian".  Brukeren er "stian"
<stian_bp> anga nytt passord to ganger
<stian_bp> men får følgende beskjed tilbake:  "Manipulasjonsfeil for autentiseringskode"
<stian_bp> jeg har også sjekket status på følgende måte: "passwd -S stian"
<stian_bp> resultatet av "passwd -S stian" er følgende: "stian P 04/20/2012 0 99999 -1"
<jo-erlend> hva skjer når du prøver å logge inn på vanlig måte?
<jo-erlend> "Authentication information cannot be recovered" er den engelske feilmeldingen forresten.
<waawaa> blir "Authentication information cannot be recovered" oversatt til "Manipulasjonsfeil for autentiseringskode" ?
<jo-erlend> ser sånn ut i hvertfall.
<stian_bp> husker ikke i klartekst hva som skjer da, men mener å huske at passordet ikke godtas. jeg kan alltids koble om skjermen min og prøve nå. tar 3 min.
<jo-erlend> beklager. Jeg blingsa :)
<jo-erlend> "Authentication token manipulation error"
<superos_ux31> Er keymap forskjellig i recovery mode og i *DM kanskje?
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, dette er jo veldig spesielle greier. Hvis det er en ny installasjon, så ville jeg bare ha reinstallert.
<superos_ux31> stian_bp: Har du spesialtegn i passordet ditt?
<jo-erlend> superos_ux31, nei, det tror jeg ikke. Men han må jo ha hatt problemer før han gikk inn i recovery modus.
<jo-erlend> synes hele greia høres merkelig ut.
<superos_ux31> merkelig ja.
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er ikke merkelig.
<jo-erlend> dvs.. Altså. Det er merkelig at feilen har oppstått i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke så rart at han ikke får endret passord hvis han har montert rotfilsystemet ro.
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, prøv det. Logg inn som root og kjør mount -o remount,rw /
<jo-erlend> også passwd stian.
 * jo-erlend tipper på numlock-feil :>
<jo-erlend> caps even.
<stian_bp> var inne og sjekket hva som ble utfallet når jeg prøver å logge inn på vanlig måte. angir brukernavn og blir spurt om passord. får følgende tilbakemelding: "Login incorrect"
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, for servere er det én ting du nærmest _alltid_ har lyst på. openssh-server. :)
<stian_bp> jeg har ingen spesialtegn i passordet. bruker heller ikke det numeriske tastaturet, sånn sett bør vel ikke Num-lock gjøre noen forskjell?
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg mente capslock. Men reboot til et rotskall igjen. Så kjører du mount -o remount,rw /
<jo-erlend> og så passwd stian igjen.
<stian_bp> det skal jeg prøve :)    ja, det blir OpenSSH etter hvert. jeg føler bare at jeg må være i stand til å logge inn som vanlig bruker først. installsjonen er ny, og ingenting er gjort ettersom jeg ikke har klart i logge inn som vanlig bruker.
<superos_ux31> stian_bp: Reinstaller.
<superos_ux31> med 12.04
<jo-erlend> det ville jeg ha gjort i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> det tar like lang tid å oppgradere som å installere og du har helt garantert heller lyst til å kjøre en LTS på server.
<stian_bp> ja det er kanskje like greit å reinstallere til 12.04 med det samme.  men må nesten prøve tipset fra jo-erlend først
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, men jeg tipper at det jeg sa vil fungere.
<jo-erlend> det gir faktisk litt mening å la et recovery shell være montert read-only som standard.
<stian_bp> jo-erlend, du hadde helt rett. recovery shell var read-only
<stian_bp> problemet er altså løst. mange takk
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, nyttig påminnelse. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg ville uansett ha installert 12.04.
<stian_bp> håper framtiden med Ubuntu server blir enklere nå som jeg i hvert fall i stand til å logge meg inn på normal måte. Men jeg har tydeligvis mye å lære om dette systemet.
<stian_bp> ja, det blir nok 12.04 nå.
<jo-erlend> stian_bp, hva skal du bruke serveren til?
<jo-erlend> hvis det er beskjeden bruk, så er det jo ingenting i veien for å bruke vindusystem og sånt, som Windows gjør.
<stian_bp> intern webserver for å utvikle og teste ut nye websider for min arbeidsgiver. det blir en LAMP-server med WordPress eller Drupal rammeverk.
<stian_bp> ingen komplisert server med andre ord. men jeg er helt ny på dette området, så jeg tenkte at det var like greit å hoppe ut i det for å lære seg mer om Ubuntu servere.
<jo-erlend> ok. Men det er altså ingenting Ubuntu Server kan gjøre som du ikke kan gjøre med en vanlig Ubuntu skrivebordsinstallasjon.
<jo-erlend> greit å vite.
<stian_bp> tenkte å droppe GUI inntil videre for å lære meg mest mulig med CLI
<jo-erlend> jada, det var ikke noen anbefaling. Men det er greit å vite om mulighetene :)
<stian_bp> ja
<jo-erlend> for servere er det stort sett alltid nyttig å droppe unødvendig programvare siden det gjør ting mer komplekst. Og det å beherske CLI godt er noe du vil uansett.
<jo-erlend> det er et meget effektivt verktøy.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: de har litt mer server-defaults også på serverversjonen
<stian_bp> ja, det er slik jeg tenker. ergo ikke noe GUI inntil videre. da blir jeg "tvunget" til å lære CLI
<si-m1> på ting som diskscheduler og slikt
<si-m1> men det er vel bare en pakke
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det var derfor jeg spurte hva den skulle brukes til. De forskjellene der spiller ingen rolle på utviklingsmaskiner.
<si-m1> sant nok, bare greit å vite om dem
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<oldereagle> Noen som vet hvordan jeg se hvilken Ubuntu versjon jeg har, fra shell? Jeg har en Ubuntuserver som tusler og går i en krok - og som jeg bruker på samme måte som stian_bp
<oldereagle> 8.04 Hardy, ser det ut til....
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, lsb_release
<jo-erlend> lsb_release -a er fint.
<oldereagle> "No lsb modules available".... Men det står hardy i /etc/apt/sources.list
<oldereagle> kanskje på tide å oppgradere den :)
<jo-erlend> lsb_release -a viser vel mer?
<jo-erlend> hardy begynner vel å bli moden for oppgradering ja. Du har et år igjen.
<oldereagle> "Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS".
<Sakarias> oldereagle: cat /etc/lsb-release f.eks
<oldereagle> jo-erlend, da kan den stå ett år til. Den gjør jobben fortsatt.
<oldereagle> Sakarias, Takk for tips. Er overbevist om at det er Hardy nå.
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend> oldereagle, ubuntu-support-status er også fin.
<Sakarias> minnes at steingamle versjoner ikkestøttet lsb_release :P
<jo-erlend> åh :)
<oldereagle> jo-erlend, ubuntu-support-status var fin på 12.04. Finnes ikke på 8.04, og kan ikke installeres på den - ser det ut til.
<jo-erlend> hehe...
<jo-erlend> har vært litt fremgang, tydeligvis. :)
<jo-erlend> har 8.04 cp og dd og sånt? :)
<oldereagle> ;)
<Sakarias> heh, jeg var sikker på at ikonet til "Software Center" prøve å forestille en søppeldunk :P
<RoyK> EHLO
<jo-erlend> 250 hyggelig å se deg. :)
<jo-erlend> du fikk hvilt ut?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: litt
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men spørs om det blir tidlig kveld på meg i dag...
<RoyK> bare et år igjen av hardy, jo...
<jo-erlend> malin, er det bare meg, eller har ikke gruppa på facebook noen god adresse i det hele tatt?
<jo-erlend> Jeg synes på en måte at det hadde vært litt morsommere med "ubuntu-no" enn "2381358381/10150727156963382". Kan du sjekke om det er mulig å få gjort noe med?
<papamike> Jeg får opp masse feilmeldinger av denne typen: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured, under oppgradering til 12.04. Er det noen måte å stoppe oppgraderingen på? Eventuelt, er sjangsen stor for at maskinen ikke kommer til å funke etterpå?
<jo-erlend> papamike, tviler på at det vil skape noen store problemer. Har du brukt endel PPAer?
<papamike> Jeg vet ikke hva PPA er
<jo-erlend> papamike, ok. Ikke avbryt oppgraderingen.
<papamike> oki..takker
<jo-erlend> papamike, det verste som kan skje, er at du må installere på nytt. Det tar kortere tid enn oppgraderingen, men da må du jo installere andre programmer og sånt igjen etterpå. Hvis det er en vanlig desktop, så er det ikke verre enn det. Behøver ikke å konfigurere ting på nytt eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> men sånne meldinger er normale.
<jo-erlend> avbryter du installasjonen, er du helt sikker på at det ikke funker. :)
<papamike> Jeg skjønner..jeg har fått rundt 100 av dem nå, så jeg begynner å bli lei av å trykke lukk..:)
<jo-erlend> er det 11.10 du oppgraderer fra?
<papamike> ja
<papamike> Hvis det blir reinstallering så tror jeg at jeg går tilbake til 11.04, for jeg syns maskinen er blitt så utrolig treg med 11.10. Er faktisk tregere enn windows..:(
<jo-erlend> 12.04 er svært mye raskere enn 11.10. Hos meg er den også veldig mye raskere enn 11.04.
<papamike> Får håpe at det blir det samme her da :)
<jo-erlend> det går igjen stort sett overalt, selvom det naturligvis kommer litt an på hva du gjør og sånt.
<papamike> der forsvant faktisk oppgraderinga..hmm...
<jo-erlend> med 11.10 hadde jeg 3.5-4 timer med laptopen min. Med 12.04 har jeg 6.5-7.
<papamike> på batteritid?
<jo-erlend> med 10.04 hadde jeg i overkant av 7 timer, men det er jo en stund siden, så det kan være batteriet også.
<jo-erlend> papamike, ja.
<papamike> Høres lovende ut.
<jo-erlend> desktopen bråkte som en traktor med 11.10, men med 12.04 har den vært dønn stille hele tiden. Så det er nokså store forskjeller.
<papamike> skal jeg prøve å starte på nytt å se om oppgraderinga starter opp igjen?
<jo-erlend> papamike, vent litt, så kan du prøve det.
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du åpne en terminal og kjøre "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jo-erlend> eller Alt+F2 og "gksu updata-manager -d"
<papamike> den siste funker ikke..taster passord, men ingenting skjer... skal prøve terminalen..
<jo-erlend> interessant. Prøv å kjøre "sudo update-manager -d" fra en terminal og se hva den sier?
<papamike> Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig
<papamike> Du vil kanskje kjøre «apt-get -f install» for å rette på dette.
<papamike> Følgende pakker har uinnfridde avhengighetsforhold:
<papamike>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good : Avhenger av: libtag1c2a (>= 1.5) men er ikke installert
<papamike> E: Uinnfridde avhengighetsforhold - Prøv «-f».
<papamike> det var dist-upgrade
<papamike> Pakkesystemet er ødelagt
<papamike> Undersøk om du benytter noen tredjeparts pakkearkiver. Disse er ofte en kilde til problemer - og du må kanskje deaktivere dem.
<papamike> I tillegg bør du kjøre følgende kommando i terminalen: apt-get install -f
<jo-erlend> jepp. Gjør det.
<jo-erlend> "tredjeparts pakkearkiver" er vanligvis PPA (personlige pakkearkiver). Men jeg tror ikke det er det som er problemet der.
<jo-erlend> det er en 64bit installasjon?
<papamike> Det skjer ingenting på apt-get install -f
<papamike> ja, det tror jeg
<jo-erlend> papamike, skal ikke skje noe.
<papamike> oki
<jo-erlend> prøv med "sudo update-manager -d" igjen nå.
<jo-erlend> husk å ikke lukke terminalen...
<jo-erlend> da dreper du oppdateringsprogrammet.
<papamike> ok
<papamike> samme feilmeldinga med at pakkesystemet er ødelagt
<jo-erlend> sudo apt-get remove gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<RoyK> papamike: pastebin feilmeldinga
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jo-erlend> teit at noe sånt skal brekke oppgraderingen. Trodde den bare skulle lage en liste over ting som ikke ble installert.
<papamike> nå skjer det no mer etter at jeg fjerna gstreamer-plugin..
<papamike> nå får jeg beskjed om å starte på nytt. Kommer innom å beretter resultatet :)
<jo-erlend> flotte greier. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har en oppgave til deg også :)
<jo-erlend> kom fort tilbake... HÃ¥per det er et godt tegn? :)
<papamike> Jo-erlend: Den startet opp igjen, men her kommer masse feilmeldinger om "oppdaget problem med systemprogram" men ser ut som alt er blitt rapportert inn tidligere.
<papamike> Jeg får kjøre en stund og se om ikke alt stabiliserer seg :) takk skal du ha :)
<jo-erlend> papamike, de meldingene behøver ikke å bety at det er noe veldig galt. :)
<jo-erlend> papamike, veldig fint hvis du kan prøve å spille forskjellige typer media i Totem og Rhythmbox og se om installasjon av kodek funker som det skal.
<papamike> Jeg skal prøve..
<papamike> Jo-erlend: det ser ut til at Totem funker som den skal
<jo-erlend> papamike, altså; fikk du spørsmål om å installere kodek og det funka?
<jo-erlend> det er akkurat det jeg er spent på. Det er ikke så viktig altså. Jeg får sjekket det før eller senere uansett. :)
<papamike> Jeg fikk ingen spørsmål om installering, så det er ikke sikkert jeg har brukt rette medier..Er DVD greit nok?
<jo-erlend> et eller annet du ikke har støtte for. Men som sagt.. Bare glem det. :)
<papamike> oki..takk skal du ha for hjelpen :)
<jo-erlend> bare hyggelig :)
<jo-erlend> prøver å lære meg å spille Alexander Kiellands Plass. Greit for fingrene å få en pause i ny og ne :)
<malin> jo-erlend: om det er mulig å lage en god adresse til facebookgruppa, så er jeg enig i at det er noe som bør gjøres ja
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm. Kan du se om du kan få det til? Hadde vært veldig fint å ha noe litt lettere å referere til. Kjempefin adresse å ha når vi snakker med eller til folk også:
<malin> jeg kan titte på det, men jeg kan ikke love at jeg sjekker det akkurat nå. må være litt sosial når jeg er b orte
<jo-erlend> "jada, vi er på facebook! dobbelvedobbelvedobbelve feisbukk dått kom skråstrek gruups skråstrek enfireåttetrefirenisekstreåtteen...." :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke noe hastverk :)
<malin> olki :)
<jo-erlend> var bare et innfall.
<jo-erlend> winball, det var en stund siden, var det ikke det? Nettopp oppgradert? :)
<winball> Jepp :)
<waawaa> er dere anti microsoft men pro facebook? :p
<jo-erlend> anti-microsoft?
<waawaa> ja, du sier jo at folk som bruker windows er en "del av problemet" og sånne ting
<winball> Vi har bare 1 laptop. Desverre er det ikke jeg som bestemmer hvilket OS vi kjører i dette huset. Så jeg har holdt meg til Windows "i det siste"
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hæ?
<waawaa> skulle tro man lett kunne ha samme syn på facebook
<jo-erlend> Jeg liker ikke Facebook som konsept og jeg hadde foretrukket at Microsoft utga fri programvare.
<waawaa> canonical burde lage en facebook-konkurrent
<waawaa> ubuntubook eller noe
<winball> waawaa: Vi har noen kule arbeidsstasjoner fra Lenovo på jobb med Touch og hele pakken som kjører Win7. De er ganske kule :)
<jo-erlend> målet mitt er å gjøre Ubuntu bedre, som programvare og som miljø.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, det er noe som heter StatusNet.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men jeg tror du vil ha problemer med å finne noen referanser til at jeg skulle ha snakket om Windows' brukere på den måten de siste årene i hvertfall. Det er noe veldig nittialls over den tankegangen.
<winball> Jeg har nå instalert "wubi". Men hvor skal jeg begynne å lete etter mediafilene jeg har liggende i windows?
<winball> Tidligere lå dem ganske lett tilgjengelige
<jo-erlend> winball, jeg forstår ikke helt spørsmålet.
<winball> Windows oppretter egene mapper for bilder/filmer/dokumenter. Hvor finner jeg disse etter jeg har instalert Ubuntu med wubi ?
<winball> Jeg fant med litt leting. /host/Users
<jo-erlend> winball, ah. Kanskje wubi skjuler filsystemet det ligger på? Jeg har bare brukt wubi én gang tror jeg og det var mange år siden. Men du kan montere det. Kan du si hva som står helt øverst til venstre i Nautilus?
<jo-erlend> stemmer.. Den har /host ja :)
<winball> Alt-f2 fungerer heller ikke. Jeg kjører gnome-shell
<jo-erlend> winball, Gnome Shell bruker ikke Alt+F2 ,tror jeg.
<winball> brb
<winball> Nå gjelder det å legge govilja til å få sparebank1s nettbank til å fungere. Jeg vet ikke om det enda ligger en ff-plugin fra sun-java i pakkebiblioteket ?
<jo-erlend> winball, heng deg på denne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-no/+bug/989412
<winball> Eller andre alternativer som fungerer
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 989412 in Ubuntu Norge "Java (sun sin) applet i sparebank1 rapporterer feil" [Undecided,New]
<winball> Er den brukeren her inne nå? Eller er det flere fra Trondheim-området her inne? Jeg har noen spørsmål angående påfylling av t:kort'ene og hvor godt det egentlig fungerer. Vi skal nemlig lansere en slik løsning snart
<winball> PÃ¥fylling over selskapets internettsider
<jo-erlend> winball, jeg husker ikke riktig hvem det var. Men legg inn en kommentar på buggen, så sendes det ut i epost til alle involverte. I dette tilfellet er det bare dere to foreløpig. :)
<jo-erlend> å. Jeg leste feil. Det er ikke helt relatert til Sparebank 1?
<jo-erlend> winball, er flere fra Trondheim her. malin har laget linse for Unity til BussOrakelet, for eksempel! :)
<winball> Vi har samme leverandør av billettustyr i vårt fylke som Trondheim har. Det er derfor jeg spør spesifikt om Trondheim
<winball> Jeg jobber i Troms Fylkestrafikk
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<winball> Vi får se om malin svarer ikveld, eller om hun har bedre å fore :)
<jo-erlend> winball, tror hun er på besøk eller noe.
<malin> winball: jeg er hos ei veninne og har starta opp putty her :)
<winball> malin: Hvis man fyller på ett tkort over nett. Hvor lenge må man vente før påfylling er på kortet?
<Atluxity> oj, oppgraderinga tar litt tid ja
<jo-erlend> :)
<Atluxity> glad jeg har ssd-disk og flere mbit inn i huset enn jeg klarer over trådløst
<jo-erlend> hvis du ikke har massevis av ekstra programmer eller system-konfigurasjoner, så er det jo mye raskere å gjøre en ren installasjon.
<Atluxity> joda
<jo-erlend> men for all del. Oppgradering er kjempefint å få testet.
<jo-erlend> er det 11.10 du oppgraderer fra?
<Atluxity> ja
<Atluxity> har holdt maskinen min oppdatert med siste pakker hele veien
<Atluxity> og kjørt videre med nye releaser når de er kommet
<winball> jo-erlend: icedtea6-plugin gjorde at jeg klarte å logge meg inn på sparebank1s nettbank uten problem :)
<jo-erlend> winball, høres bra ut. Kan du legge det på buggen med presis beskrivelse? Jeg tror nemlig at han forrige brukte 11.10.
<Atluxity> oj, der gikk noen gnome pakker, da mista jeg vindusdekorasjoner
<Atluxity> spennende
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, hehe
<Atluxity> en av pakkene i starten, jeg husker ikke hvilke, hadde en terminal-gui sak som ventet på at jeg skulle trykke på "OK" for å stoppe noe tjenester. Cron bl.a.
<Atluxity> lurer på hvor lenge den hadde blitt stående å vente dersom jeg ikke hadde instinktivt åpnet terminal-vinduet for å se hva som skjedde
<Atluxity> jeg sitter også lurer litt på hvordan de har beregnet seg frem til gjenstående tid, sånn rent praktisk
<malin> winball: tror det går instant om det er via visa, men det har jeg ikke prøvd. Før gikk det i løpet av et par dager. Sjekk ut atb.no?
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, enig! Kan du rapportere den buggen?
<Atluxity> mhm, men det maa vente ca 25 minutter
<Atluxity> der royk tastaturoppsettet mitt ogsaa gitt
<Atluxity> spennende
<jo-erlend> haha
<Atluxity> det er jo ikke meningen man skal bruke maskinen samtidig som den oppgraderes
<Atluxity> boot-partisjonen min klager over lite diskplass, flott timing
<jo-erlend> hah! Carl I. Hagen demonstrerer konseptet "Redundanse" på forsiden av http://NRK.no nå :)
<Atluxity> hehe, nice
<winball> Jeg får ikke slettet hoved epostadressen min hos launchpad.net. Jeg legger ved en printscreen http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab235/Potetball/Screenshotfrom2012-04-27222649.png
<winball> lol jeg fant ut
<winball> Jeg måtte sette adresse 2 som kontaktadresse
<winball> Etter det kunne jeg slette hovedadressen
<winball> Man får ikke byttet brukernavn ?
<jo-erlend> winball, det kommer an på.
<jo-erlend> du får byttet brukernavn hvis du ikke har PPA.
<jo-erlend> change details, øverst til høyre.
<Atluxity> reboot here i come
<jo-erlend> full rapport :)
<Atluxity> slik
<jo-erlend> winball, tar du med at det er i 12.04 også?
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, funka? :)
<Atluxity> for det meste :)
<winball> jo-erlend: Det glemte jeg. Kan det endres eller må jeg legge til en ny post?
<jo-erlend> tror du må legge til.
<Atluxity> "The language support is not installed completely" - det gjetta jeg meg til
<Atluxity> håhå
<jo-erlend> var det en positiv "håhå" ,eller en negativ en? :)
<Atluxity> jeg måtte installere bokmål-støtte igjen
<Atluxity> så var mer for å teste æøå
<jo-erlend> aha
<Atluxity> og tastaturoppsettet måtte jeg sette til et annet språk, så tilbake til norsk igjen
<Atluxity> den stod egentlig på norsk tastaturoppsett
<Atluxity> men ga meg engelsk
<Atluxity> sært
<winball> Har Empathy irc-støtte?
<superos_ux31> ja
<jo-erlend> winball, ja. Det er teknisk sett Telepathy som står for kommunikasjonen. Men den har det.
<Winball2> Se der ja :)
<winball> Det var veldig begrenset med kommandoer i Telepathy
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: på hvilken måte anbefaler du at jeg rapporterer bugs?
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-28
<winball> noen som er koblet til freenode med sasl?
<RoyK> !bugs
<lubotu3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<RoyK> Atluxity: ^^
<jo-erlend> qwebirc98793, fra Digi.no, regner jeg med? :)
 * jo-erlend la ut en lenke
<jo-erlend> qwebirc98793, lørdag morgen klokken fem på åtte er typisk ikke den tiden av uken det er aller mest aktivitet her :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, åja. Det var den siden jeg testet med! :]
<Atluxity> takk RoyK
 * RoyK våkna halv seks og fikk heldigvis sove igjen
<superos> bergenlavik72
<superos> Flott, fin start på dagen :~/
<hjd> "superos	bergenlavik72" Hvis det er et passord eller noe, ville jeg kanskje byttet det nå. :p
<superos> hjd: Det var det jeg mente med den fine starten på dagen. Takk, og passordet er endret.
<superos> Nå er det oppgradering til 12.04 på min gamle jobbpc. Håper at alt vil fungere med mitt nvidia-kort.
<hjd> superos: Se bug 948053, mulig du vil vente bittelitt.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 948053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Precise) "nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 uninstallable on Precise" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948053
 * RoyK pakker sekken for å sykle ei mil eller to - *det* er en fin start på dagen ;)
<hjd> superos: Jeg har bare skummet den bugrapporten siden jeg ikke har et nvidia-kort, men det ser ut som om nouveau driveren kan brukes.
<winball> Fredrik Thoresen ?
<winball> Noen som er oppdatert på psubuntu (Ubuntu på Playstation 3) ?
<superos> hjd: Takk igjen for tips. Jeg trenger 173 driveren til Nvidia som altså ikke fungerer.
<superos> Blir vel nouveau på meg.
<winball> Noen av dere som vet av gode shelltilbydere, eller noen her som byr seg fram? Jeg trenger kun 1 konto for screen og irssi
<superos> winball: Billig webhotell duger vel?
<winball> superos: jeg vil ikke få problemer med rettigheter til å innstalere screen og irssi ?
<superos> Flere utenlandske og billige som tillater det.
<superos> winball: Tror bla Webfaction duger bra for en slik tjeneste.
<winball> superos: Jeg snakket med support hos webfaction og de tillater bruk av slike tjenester
<winball> superos: Det eneste de ikke tilbyr er domener. Så nå må jeg lese meg litt frempå hvordan jeg peker domenet til serverne
<superos> winball: http://docs.webfaction.com/user-guide/domains.html#domains-create ?
<winball> I utgangspunktet trenger jeg vel ikke ett eget domene
<winball> http://docs.webfaction.com/user-guide/domains.html#pointing-your-domain-to-webfaction-s-servers
<winball> Jeg tror jeg dropper det i første omgang
<superos> Oppgradering ferdig her til 1204. Starter på nytt...
<superos> Da var eg tilbake. NÃ¥ i 12.04 og med nvidia byttet ut med nouveau.
<superos> So far so good.
<oldereagle> Ser dere noe problem som kan oppstå hvis jeg kjøper denne laptopen for å kjøre Ubuntu? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=650618#extra
<superos> oldereagle: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<oldereagle> superos, takk. Har kikka der, men akkurat den modellen står ikke på lista...
<superos> Men kanskje du finner en modell med samme komponenter.
<oldereagle> superos, ja. skal lese nærmere. Ser forholdsvis greit ut.
<winball> Fungerte greit det
<superos> Hva fungerte?
<winball> webfaction
<superos> Hehe, fint.
<superos> Det var raskt.
<winball> superos: det blir for dyrt så jeg dropper webfaction :)
<winball> Hva er det jo-erlend driver med nå da
<RoyK> hellu
<geirha> jo-erlend: Dobbelt-v te eff?
 * jo-erlend beklager.
<jo-erlend> naboen driver med et eller annet som knuser det trådløse nettverket her innimellom.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: heh - hadde det samme problemet - satte opp båndbreddebegrensning av IP-adressene i ddwrt - problemet løst ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nja. Det er ikke felles nettverk. Det er radioforbindelsen som forstyrres.
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> bytte kanal?
<jo-erlend> ja, tror jeg må kikke på det etterhvert.
<RoyK> wifi analyzer for android er veldig fin der
<RoyK> kommer med (ganske gode) forslag til kanal
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke Android, så det ville ikke være altfor nyttig her. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte Aircrack-ng til det der før.
<RoyK> har du ikke en smarttelefon?
<jo-erlend> jo. Men ikke med Android på, dessverre. N8. Symbian.
<RoyK> jaja ;)
 * RoyK ser på jo-erlend og lurer på hvilken planet han befinner seg på
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det var en N900 opprinnelig. Men så gikk USB-kontakten i stykker og da ble det plutselig en N8.
<RoyK> k
<jo-erlend> tre uker senere våknet jeg til en melding fra Microsoft om en lisensavtale. :)
<jo-erlend> da var det ikke så veldig langt fra at jeg fant ut hva annet en smarttelefon kan brukes til. Naboen har en parabolantenne på veggen sin for eksempel. Hadde jeg klart å treffe den med telefonen? :)
<RoyK> spørs hvor flink du er til å kaste...
<jo-erlend> ah! Men jeg er en jævel til å kaste skrot! :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> ...og bør snart være en jævel til å finne en passende kanal til wifi-nettet sitt...
<jo-erlend> jada masa. :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> men finnes det noe sånt som android market^W^Wgoogle play for symbian?
<jo-erlend> fantes noe greier. Jeg var ikke altfor imponert. Jeg har ikke sett så mye på det heller.
<RoyK> om du bare bruker telefonen til å ringe med, er det jo ikke så nøye ;)
 * RoyK gliser rått
<jo-erlend> heh, nei.
<jo-erlend> men hvilket program er best til å scanne nettverk i Ubuntu nå som aircrack-ng er borte?
<RoyK> er aircrack-ng borte?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> det har jo ikke funka på flere år uansett. Det kan jo være derfor. :)
<RoyK> menneh - nettsida er jo tydeligvis aktiv
<jo-erlend> jada. Du må ha en spesiell kjerne eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke sett så veldig mye på det. Sjelden jeg bruker noe av det der uansett. Det kan forresten godt tenkes at det finnes en pakke eller ppa eller noe sånt. Det bare er ikke i arkivene lenger.
<RoyK> trenger ikke noen egen kjerne for det, så vidt jeg kan se
<RoyK> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#installing_aircrack-ng_from_source
<jo-erlend> routeren har en auto-funksjon for kanalvalg. Ser den på tapte pakker og justerer seg, tro?
<RoyK> http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=7716.0
<RoyK> jo-erlend: sånn autofunksjon er stort sett jalla
<RoyK> jeg har ikke sett noen ruter bytte dynamisk noen gang
<RoyK> eller kanskje det er det den gjør? sånn at du blir kasta ut? ;)
<jo-erlend> ok
<jo-erlend> får vel gjøre det ordentlig når jeg først er i gang da. Sånt arbeid er det kjedeligste jeg vet. :)
<jo-erlend> nei. Den står innstilt på kanal.
<RoyK> apt-get install wifi-radar
<RoyK> dvs vet ikke hva den gjør...
 * RoyK sjekker
<jo-erlend> den så ikke så dum ut, den der.
 * RoyK får ikke sjekka...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hvordan funker den?
<jo-erlend> _meget_ buggy. Men det ser ut til å være omtrent det  jeg vil ha, så det kan jeg se på senere.
<RoyK> heh - meget buggy etter 2 minutter høres ikke så bra ut ;)
<jo-erlend> tror det ble litt bedre!
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> det merker vi vel i løpet av timen som kommer ;)
<jo-erlend> i bygårder burde det jo i prinsippet være forbudt med trådløst.
<RoyK> ja, og mobiltelefoner, og musikk, og unger, spesielt små unger, og ungdom, og alkohol og …
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja, men jeg ser det jo på nettverksindikatoren. Fremdeles veldig variabelt, men nå varierer det mellom veldig godt og litt dårlig, istedenfor mellom veldig dårlig og helt ubrukelig. :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> frekvensbåndet for 802.11g er jo ikke veldig bredt
<jo-erlend> nei.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: funker sikkert bedre på 5GHz om du har utstyr til det
<jo-erlend> routeren støtter bare 2.4GHz.
<RoyK> k
<jo-erlend> gå over til homeplug kanskje.
<RoyK> homeplug?
<jo-erlend> men nå ser det helt greit ut.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nettverk over strømledningen.
<RoyK> du må jo uansett ha wifi, med mindre du vil strekke TP på tvers av kåken
<jo-erlend> nei. Kan bruke strømkablene i veggen.
<RoyK> til 802.11-endepunkt?
<RoyK> det er én ting å bruke strømkablene til å flytte på data, men du må jo ha dataene ut derfra på en eller annen måte
<RoyK> ethernet eller wifi
<RoyK> eller token ring eller arcnet eller ...
<RoyK> 4Mbps token ring-utstyr får du sikkert billig :D
<jo-erlend> du får 500Mbps bokser til ikke så altfor mange kroner.
<winball> apt-get install lamp-server fungerer ikke, men apt-get install lamp-server^ fungerer. Hva er det "^" trigger?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jada, men hva slags kabel har du mellom pc og den boksen? eller er det trådløst? i så fall hvilken protokoll?
<RoyK> winball: aner ikke, men lamp-server er jo bare et sett pakker, type apache, modapache2-php, mysql-server
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vanlig tp: http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10292
<RoyK> jo-erlend: så ethernet
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: så da slipper du alt styret med trådløst?
 * RoyK vil gjerne ha ting trådløst - ALT - gjerne strøm også
<RoyK> jo-erlend: så.. med det der kan du slippe å strekke kabel fra ruteren til pc-en, right? men du må uansett plugge inn den der og strekke kabel til pc-en
<RoyK> tror jeg ville ha kjøpt en ruter som takla 5GHz i stedet
<jo-erlend> RoyK, fra pcen til boksen må det gå en kabel ja. Men den kan jo i prinsippet bare tapes til strømledningen.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, wlan er jo veldig treigt uansett.
<RoyK> ja, suppe treigt, bare 600Mbps for 802.11n
<RoyK> gitt 5GHz og nok kanaler
<jo-erlend> får man såpass raske n-routere nå altså?
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.11n
<RoyK> i praksis får du ikke så mye
<RoyK> men hvor mye har du inn i leiligheten, da?
 * RoyK har 60Mbps symmetrisk og 802.11n og flaskehalsen er på fiberlinken (eller begrensninga av denne)
<jo-erlend> jaja. Det er et poeng.
<jo-erlend> jeg har etterhvert skjønt at kabler tross alt er mer pålitelige  i de fleste sammenhenger. :)
<RoyK> ja, bortsett fra at man snubler i dem og river ned ting
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde meg jo en stund med trådløst tastatur. Jeg holdt på å bli fullstendig gal. Og det var selvom tastaturet bare sto noen få centimeter fra senderen. :)
<RoyK> litt vanskeligere å snuble i wifi-linken
<RoyK> tastatur er noe helt annet - mange er IR-baserte og suger hardt og lenge
<RoyK> blåtann funker bra, da
<jo-erlend> vi får se, vi får se.
<jo-erlend> hvordan er latency på de nye fancy routerene?
<RoyK> såpass lav at du må til med rimelig avansert bruk før det utgjør noe problem
<RoyK> om du har problem med forsinka pakker, er det nok radiobåndet som er fullt
<RoyK> også med vanlige billigrutere
<jo-erlend> det er jo et poeng, det der. Sinnsykt mange nettverk her.
<RoyK> ja - og sannsynligvis veldig få på 5GHz
<jo-erlend> det er veldig mange som kommer og går, så de er antakelig rett utenfor rekkevidde.
<RoyK> og igjen, 5GHz bremses veldig mye bedre av vegger
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<RoyK> jo høyere frekvens, jo lettere stoppes det av ting og tang
<jo-erlend> du sa jo det som om det skulle være noe positivt. :)
<RoyK> ja, det er jo det, om du vil bort fra naboenes støyende nett
<RoyK> inne-vegger er jo ganske tynne
<RoyK> og stopper veldig lite
<jo-erlend> men det som er litt rart her nå, er at dekningen ble radikalt forbedret, men plutselig ble forsinkelsen på desktopen veldig høy, mens forsinkelsen på laptopen ble veldig mye lavere.
<jo-erlend> trodde ikke valg av kanal kunne ha en sånn effekt?
<jo-erlend> her må det testes litt... brb
<jo-erlend> jeg kom akkurat på hva som er argumentet for kablet internett. Linux. :)
<jo-erlend> kablet _nettverk_ til og med.
<jo-erlend> wow! I følge VG har det vært vær idag!
<RoyK> steike
<RoyK> de får med seg litt fakta også, med andre ord...
<jo-erlend> Thunderbird virker jo helt forstyrra fra tid til annen. Varslingene er jo helt bak mål.
<RoyK> blir vel litt som vår gamle tordengud, litt mye mjød?
 * RoyK har aldri blitt helt fortrolig med thunderbird
<jo-erlend> den er nesten fin.
<jo-erlend> men det er noen ting som driver meg til vanvidd.
<Atluxity> hmm.. I gimp virker HUD dårlig dersom et av under-vinduene (med verktøy, layers, osv) har fokus
<Atluxity> uvant
<Atluxity> Hva pokker vil det si at en bug er privat i lauchpad?
<Atluxity> prøver dem å sjule noe kritisk? :P
<Sakarias> eller for at du skal ha noe å fundere på i kveld :P
<Atluxity> jammen det pleier å stå nyttige workarounds i bug-rapporter :S
<winb> Klarer jeg å fange en aktiv irssiprosess i screen ?
<Sakarias> hvis du finner ut, gjerne del
<Atluxity> hørtes spenstig ut
<Atluxity> winb: mener å ta en prossess som allerede kjører, også "pakke den inn" i screen?
<winb> Atluxity: Ja
<winb> Jeg tenkte jeg ikke formulerte meg riktig, men ser ut som dere forstod
<Atluxity> jeg tror ikke det går ann, om du finner ut noe annet må du si ifra
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: tror du det er verdt å sende inn en bug om det som skjedde under install? Føler jeg har lite teknisk info å støtte bug-rapporten på :\
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-29
<geirha> Programvaresenteret i 11.10 tok nesten et minutt å starte. I 12.04 tar det bare noen sekunder. God forbedring.
<jo-erlend> geirha, mhm. Jeg tenkte jeg skulle prøve å få til sånn at tekst-input funker umiddelbart når verktøylinjen kommer opp. Det vil mer enn halvere tiden hvis målet er å søke etter noe.
<jo-erlend> men koden er så rotete at jeg måtte vente litt og nå har jeg jo så god tid at det er endel ting som er mer spennende. :)
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, husker ikke riktig hva den buggen var for noe jeg.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, hvis du ikke har noenting å bidra, så er det vel kanskje ikke så mye vits.
<Atluxity> upgrade-prossessen hadde en ncurses-dialog som ventet på user input, uten å gjøre det tydelig for brukeren
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, ah. Husker du hvilken pakke den ventet på?
<Atluxity> nei, men det handla om at den trengte å stoppe ett par deamons, bl.a. crond
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, det er fint hvis du kan ta inn den der.
<hjd> Atluxity: under oppgradering to 12.04?
<jo-erlend> det er sånne bugs som endel brukere kan oppleve uten å skjønne hva som skjer. Da får de ikke rapportert bugs heller, annet enn å si at oppdateringen stanset. Men det får ikke utviklerne gjort noe med.
<hjd> I såfall http://blog.mattrudge.net/2012/04/26/ubuntu-12-04-lts-upgrade-first-looks/ som lenker til en bug rapport i en av kommentarene.
<Atluxity> takk hjd
<Atluxity> den artikkelen beskriver nøyaktig hva jeg opplevde
<jo-erlend> vi burde egentlig ha en kanal for alle som oppgraderer. Jeg mener; hvis du oppgraderer via nett, så har du vel med all sannsynlighet tilgang til internett også. Men da ville man kunne snappe opp sånne småfeil underveis. Jeg mistenker at de aller fleste av dem er trivielle, men at de ikke blir fanget opp.
<hjd> Atluxity: du oppgraderte fra 11.10 ikke sant?
<jo-erlend> AskUbuntu har jo vært oversvømmet med spørsmål, naturligvis, men de er jo stort sett veldig vanskelige å besvare i ettertid.
<Atluxity> hjd: stemmer
<hjd> Jeg leste tidligere i dagen om en del av endringene de gjorde for å forbedre kvaliteten, bla hadde de en automatisk test som oppgradert fra 10.04 til 12.04 med alle pakker i universe installert. Siden det tok 13 timer var det greit å automatisere det siden ingen ville gjort det ellers. Men de nevnte ikke noe om tilsvarende test fra 11.10, som jo kunne vært nyttig.
<hjd> http://www.piware.de/2012/04/qa-changes-for-ubuntu-12-04/ hvis noen andre er interesserte.
<jo-erlend> store endringer. Vesentlige oppgraderinger av Unity, Compiz, X, etc, ble jo også gjort i egne arkiver.
<geirha> Jeg kikket på de første Humble-pakkene jeg kjøpte for noen dager siden. Mange av spillene som før kun kunne installeres via .tar.gz eller slike tåpelige .bin-filer, har nå fått .deb-pakker.
<geirha> Err, altså, jeg kjøpte dem for et par år siden, men kikket på dem igjen for noen dager siden.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend: Har fått testet ut gnome-shell i siste ubuntu, og for meg ser det ut som det meste av inkompatibilitetene med gnome har blitt fikset
<sigurdga> hurra
<jo-erlend> sigurdga, haha! :)
<jo-erlend> lagde nettopp en rask sammenlikning av Gnome Classic i 10.04 og 12.04.
<RoyK> url?
<jo-erlend> nei, OpenShot smadra hele videoen, så jeg må se mer på det senere igjen.
<RoyK> noen her som veit om det er mulig å finne *faktisk* sektorstørrelse på disker? type "advanced format"-disker som ljuger om sektorstørrelse
<jo-erlend> det er endel disker som lyver for å lure Windows XP, såvidt jeg har forstått. Mine gjør for eksempel det. Jeg fant aldri ut hvordan jeg kunne se det i systemet. Det var et stort problem en stund. Måtte skrive partisjonene manuelt.
<RoyK> det er noe dritt med alignment
<jo-erlend> ja. De bruker 2048 som standard nå, så det er ikke noe problem lenger.
<RoyK> 4096 er jo sektorstørrelsen...
<jo-erlend> ja. Det spiller ingen rolle.
<jo-erlend> det som spiller noen rolle er hvor de begynner. Må i hvertfall være delelig med to. Jeg husker ikke alle detaljene.
<jo-erlend> på åtte er det.
<RoyK> hvis du aligner for 2048 og sektoren er 4096B, så kan du oppleve overlapp, og da går ting treigt
<jo-erlend> forklar?
<RoyK> så det spiller helt klart rolle
<jo-erlend> altså; første partisjon må begynne på 2048. Resten følger som de skal.
<RoyK> i så fall vil det bli feil
<jo-erlend> ehrm. bah. Jeg mente. Hvis du stiller inn riktig partisjon riktig, så blir de andre riktige også.
<RoyK> siden partisjonen da begynner midt inne i en sektor
<jo-erlend> såvidt meg bekjent, gjør alle det på samme måte.
<RoyK> hæ?
<RoyK> hva da?
<jo-erlend> bare begynner første partisjon med 2048.
<RoyK> det er feil
<jo-erlend> å?
<RoyK> med 4k-disker bør første partisjon begynne på noe som er delelig med 4k
<RoyK> 4096
<RoyK> ellers begynner jo partisjonen midt inne i en sektor
<RoyK> og det er jo ikke så gøy
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg har forstått, holder det fint at det er delelig med åtte.
<RoyK> nei det gjør ikke det
<jo-erlend> det er jo derfor de endret standard fra 63 til 2048.
<RoyK> uansett hva du mener du har forstått ;)
<RoyK> det er nok antall *sektorer*
<RoyK> 512*63 type ting
<RoyK> da blir det alignment-feil
<RoyK> mens 512*2048 er delelig med 4096, så da funker det
<jo-erlend> fdisk -l?
<jo-erlend> hva er det egentlig du mener? :)
<RoyK> jeg tror du blander kortene
<RoyK> fdisk oppgir sektornummer
<RoyK> jeg snakka om *bytes*
<jo-erlend> ja, eller at vi bare snakker om forskjellige ting.
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<RoyK> og for å få sektorjusteringa riktig, så må partisjonen begynne på en sektor
<RoyK> ikke midt inni en
<jo-erlend> ja, det er derfor de gjorde om på det. I stedenfor å starte på 63. som de gjorde før.
<RoyK> noe den gjør hvis (a) disken ljuger om sektorstørrelse og (b) partisjonen begynner på en posisjon som ikke er delelig med 4096, og posisjon er da oppgitt i bytes
<RoyK> og problemet er ikke windoze eller noen ting, problemet er at det er noen fehuer hos harddiskprodusentene som har funnet ut at det er en glimrende idé å programmere diskene sine til å ljuge om sektorstørrelse
<jo-erlend> ja, fordi Windows XP ikke takler 4K-disker. Det var i hvertfall begrunnelsen fra ... de som har laget diskene mine. :)
<jo-erlend> husker ikke hvilke det er for øyeblikket.
<jo-erlend> det er jo også disker som har egen jumper for xp.
<RoyK> det er en grei løsning
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror at det der bare var et problem med de tidligste 4K-diskene.
<RoyK> men f.eks. den gamle EARS-disken min, har ikke noe sånt
<RoyK> bare 4k-sektorer og oppgir 512B
<jo-erlend> ja, samme her.
<jo-erlend> det var et problem før, men ikke nå lenger, siden de starter første partisjon på sektor 2048. Før brukte de 63. Det gjorde dem svært trege.
<RoyK> og nå hørte jeg at nye WD-disker kommer med 4k-sektorer uten 512-emulering, og en påstand om at WD tar selvkritikk og tar disker i retur hvor det oppgis feil sektorstørrelse
<RoyK> jo-erlend: problemet vedvarer selv om ett operativsystem finner en måte å omgå det
<jo-erlend> WD15EARS-00z5B1, er det dem? :)
<RoyK> jau
<jo-erlend> samme som mine det.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg har et par av dem montert og tilkoblet, men ikke noe filsystem på dem. Jeg regner med at de ikke står og går?
<malin> jo-erlend: går det an å se den sammligninga med gnome-classic i 10.04 vs 12.04?
<malin> jo-erlend: utrolig hvor mye du skriver i den tråden på digi for tiden. Jeg kan ikke annet å si at du er perfekt som kontaktperson for ubuntu norge :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-22
<Mathias> sofa with a new feature; ANGST
<kjell75> Hei! Noen her?
<kjell75> forsøker å finne hvilken folder som er default for temaene til 12.04LTS. Altså der hvor de 3(5) temaene Adwaita, Ambiance og Radiance ligger. Er dette /usr/shared/themes folderen også?
<blaamann>  /usr/share/themes/ ...(og /usr/share/icons/ siden ikonene også kan sees som en del av et tema).
<kjell75> ok. takk. ønskelig å hente alle temaer via default oppsett i systeminnstillinger/ utseende, men det skjer tydeligvis ikke at ubuntu henter de jeg har lagt til selv inn i denne lista.
<kjell75> blir da nødt til å bruke ubuntu tweak, gnome-tweak-tool eller myunity som før..
<blaamann> Unity Tweak Tool er anbefalt for Raring. Usikker på 12.04
<blaamann> kjell75: Hvis dette er nye tema som bare du skal bruke kan de legges i ~/.themes og i ~/.icons
<kjell75> det er til mitt bruk på privat pc ja. disse folderne har jeg ikke fra før, dukker ikke opp med ctrl+H heller. Noe forskjell på disse folderne og å legge de i /usr/shared/themes / ĩcons?
<kjell75> forskjellen er vel da om det er tilgjengelig kun for meg eller alle brukere forstår jeg nå. Det har ingen betydning for meg. Takk for hjelpen!
<blaamann> Du lager katalogene selv. Og riktig at de gjelder da kun for deg selv.
<axept> Hei, hvor kan jeg finne sp-auth for 64-bit 12.10 ? Installerte den for en uke siden på en annen maskin, men nå er det kun til i386 på launchpad...??
<Malinux> hva er sp-auth?
<axept> trenger det for å bruke SopCast..
<axept> for å i det hele tatt å kunne installere det..
<Malinux> ok. jeg har googlet, og det er en slags mediaspiller?
<Malinux> jeg fant litt etter googing
<Malinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/sopcast-player/+bug/875793
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 875793 in sopcast-player "Kubuntu 11.10 x86_64 Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]
<Malinux> denen buggen du har?
<axept> Nei..
<Malinux> ok, ellers står det her hvordan man sintallerer det, men det har du vel gjort. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<Malinux> ah, du får ikke en bue en bug, men du prøver å finne 64-bit-versjonen
<Malinux> ser ut som den linken jeg snedte sist har en oppskrift som virker på 64-bit
<Malinux> i repoet ser jeg 64-bits-versjoner aver sp-auth: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/sopcast/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sp-auth/
<axept> Nei.. Altså.. hehe Når jeg installerer Sopcast, som selvfølgelig blir 64-bit så får jeg dette..
<axept> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<axept> sopcast-player : Depends: sp-auth (>= 3.0.1) but it is not installable
<axept> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<geirha> apt-cache policy sp-auth
<axept> Og, vanligvis og sist gang så brukte jeg denne linken for å installere sp-auth 64-bit..
<axept> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/sopcast/+build/2405344
<axept> nå finnes det bare i386 og til andre versjoner..12.04, 11.10 etc..
<Malinux> du bør installere fra ppa-er
<Malinux> da løser den avhengigheter også
<axept> sopcasten er installert fra den ppa'en
<Malinux> men det er ingen ppa du sendte meg?
<geirha> Ah, det mangler sp-auth pakker for quantal
<axept> ja, riktig!
<axept> og den var der for en uke siden
<Malinux> aha
<axept> :P
<Malinux> teit at den ble borte
<geirha> sikker på det ikke var 12.04 du installerte på?
<axept> ja..
<axept> fant en på code.google.com
<axept> vet ikke om den funker, men men.. sjekker det ut :P
<Malinux> er den der sopcast-player for å se netttv?
<Malinux> virker jo litt genialt. kanskje jeg vil prøve
<axept> ja, er til nett-tv :)
<Malinux> får man opp nrk f.eks.?
<axept> naah, det vet jeg ikke.. Bruker det til streaming :P
<Malinux> ok, så du har ikke funnet nrk i programmet?
<axept> nei, har egentlig ikke sett hva slags utvalg det er av kanaler der..
<Malinux> oki :)
<axept> Når det er sagt, så er det nok kun gratis kanaler som er tilgjengelig. :)
<antec> Jag försökte att få en inloggning hos er direkt på webben!
<antec> Men det gick inte?
<antec> Tänkte eftersom jag ändå är halvnorsk borna också vara med i eran hjälp med Ubuntu :)
<antec> Hör av er om ni behöver någon hjälp :) jag har lämnat uppgifterna vid inloggningen på er Webbplats!
<antec> mm det är som ingen reaktion här!  Kanske inte norge använder Ubuntu alls, eller väldigt få gör det?
<antec> Vad händer?
<Malinux> vi bare later som vi bruker Ubuntu
<Malinux> står i topic at man må være tålmodig og vente på svar :)
<antec> Behöver ni hjälp från Sverige för att få igång Ubuntu? Vi hjälper gärna till! :)
<antec> Vill ni ha hjälp,eller era nya användare med Ubuntu så går det bra att fråga här http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?support
<antec> Vi vill bara eller jag vill bara hjälpa till :)
<antec> Jag loggar av nu men jag har skrivit en adress om användare av Ubuntu från norge även vill ha hjälp från Sverige!, skriver den igen http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<lolant> Hjelp fra svensker? Nei takk
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-23
<simen> Noen som har snøring på hvorfor jeg ikke får printet med cups til Brother QL-720NW labelprinteren min fra Ubuntu 12.10? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16164974/brother-ql-720nw-printing-labels-using-cups-ubuntu
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> prøv en større cup? :P
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> simen: riktig driver?
<simen> Bruker Brothers egen driver, så skulle jo tro det
 * RoyK er ikke helt stø på linux og printing, så melder pass
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg har en broter-printer. trådløs sådan, men jeg husker ikke helt også har jeg den ikke foran meg her
<simen> Jeg får liksom ingen direkte feilmeldinger, så jeg vet ikke helt hvor jeg skal lete etter feilen... Eneste jeg har å gå etter er at den står som "Sending data to printer." uten at det skjer noe
<Mathias> også plutselig skriver den ut 50 ganger :P
<RoyK> simen: sjekk loggene til cups
<RoyK> /var/log/cups eller.no
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg var borti lignende problem i starten med min brother (jeg tror jeg har en brother) men mener det virket når jeg valgte driverene fra "additonal drivers"
<RoyK> har sett tidligere at PPD-ene fra distro funker bedre enn dem fra leverandør
<simen> @Royk Har sjekka, det gir en feilmelding, men den var "harmless" ifølge et cups forum, og en warning som jeg ikke finner ut av, men som noen sier kanskje kan være en bug
<simen> hvordan funker additional drivers Malinux? På google ser det ut som et gui verktøy..?
<Malinux> ja. ah, du sitter på en server du?
<Malinux> for ja, det er jo i Ubuntu, en sånn sak der ma ninstallerer properitære drivere
 * Mathias foretrekker at folk ikke sitter på datamaskinene
<Mathias> har en tendens til å ødelegge ting
<Malinux> men kanskje finnes det en cli-versjon av det der. Det er jo i bunn og grunn kun pakker den også installerer så
 * Malinux foretrekker at Mathias fra nå av setter seg ved siden av pcen
<Mathias> det jeg gjør ^^
<Malinux> Mathias: goodie
<Malinux> simen: et søk på brother i aptitude gir meg denne listen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595175/
<Malinux> så blir jo spørsmålet om det er noen av de. jeg burde jo hatt en av de installert
<Malinux> men ser ikke ut som jeg har noe installert
<simen> Se der ja, hm.. Min står ikke der, men kanskje jeg kunne prøvd å installere common, extra og laser pakkene
<Malinux> ja, det går jo å prøve seg frem i alle fall :)
<Mathias> i verste fall tar boxen fyr og flyr ut vinduet som glødende plasma
<Malinux> skal spørre veninna mi når hun er hjemme igjen om hun kan sjekke hva printeren min heter. eller hm
<Malinux> vent nå litt. jeg kan sjekke i skrivere på maskina mi
<Malinux> sorry, jeg har en epson jeg....
<Mathias> og jeg har en kanon :P
<Malinux> en sto kanon?
<Malinux> jeg bare husket at jeg ikke hadde canon eller hp
<Malinux> hihi
<simen> :)
<Mathias> vanlig multikanon, scan/print
<mariusko> simen: tror du kan installere alle de der samtidig, men det mangler noen pakker for nyere skrivere, men som ligger på hjemmesidene deres (noen burde pakke dem ned...)
<Mathias> funker ihvertfall greit med ubuntu serveren :)
<Mathias> jeg har en følelse at gardinene ikke liker meg
<simen> Ja, det er nok de jeg allerede har installert
<Mathias> de prøver å rømme ut vinduet :(
<simen> mariusko: jeg har installert både cups-wrapper og lpr til min modell fra brothers hjemmesider, men jeg skal prøve å installere common og extra også nå for å se om det gjør noe forskjell
<mariusko> oki
<mariusko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brother-cups-wrapper-extra/+bug/425172
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 425172 in brother-lpr-drivers-laser (Ubuntu) "Add support of new printers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mariusko> De har vel dessverre ufin lisens
<simen> Hm nå sier den "Processing - "The printer is ready to print."", noe jeg ikke helt skjønner da processing og ready to print er en selvmotsigelse..?
<Malinux> ja, det er som å si. gjør seg klar, handler i butikken
<simen> fuck it... Tror jeg gir opp
<Mathias> hmm, lurer på hvorfor xpra dropper hele tiden
<Mathias> nvm, fant jo ut hvorfor
<Mathias> craptopen har en load på 15
<Malinux> xpra?
<RoyK> Malinux: hehe - last på 15 er søtt
<RoyK> Mathias: evt til deg
<Mathias> Malinux: "a screen for X" ellernoe
<Mathias> husker ikke hva de kalte den :P
<Mathias> minner om X-forwarding men lar meg detache uten at prosessen tar kveld
<Malinux> ok
 * RoyK må visst reinstallere ubuntu på jobb-pesen - 15GB ledig på rota, men btrfs rapporterer fullt. Det står noe i FAQ-en til btrfs om det, men det som står det hjelper ikke... kanskje drite i btrfs neste gang og heller bruke noe som virker...
<Mathias> :P
<Malinux> er ofte like greit å bruke noe som virker....
<Mathias> pff, er jo 3,151492 ganger bedre å bruke noe som ikke funker!
<Mathias> flertallet har stemt
<RoyK> 3,141593 :P
<Mathias> pfffff
 * RoyK kaster avrundingsregler i retning Mathias 
 * Mathias kaster de til /dev/null
<xt> RoyK: kva seier btrfs fi df då?
<xt> disk-ledig i btrfs er jo vasneligere enn i mange andre filsystem
<RoyK> i så fall har de gjort en dårlig jobb :P
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595303/
<RoyK> kanskje litt mye snapshots her, men .... 'root@roysk:~# btrfs subvolume delete /@apt-snapshot-2013-03-24_20:09:42
<RoyK> ERROR: error accessing '/@apt-snapshot-2013-03-24_20:09:42'
<RoyK> noe feil med syntaksen der?
<RoyK> btrfs har visst ingen vettug måte å vise hvor mye diskplass som er i bruk av snapshots/subvolumes
<Mathias> hah
<RoyK> "vent til 3.10" var det siste jeg hørte
<Mathias> ble du døv etter det? :(
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> det kommer jo riktignok nye ting i btrfs fra tid til annen
<RoyK> raid-[56] er vel på plass
<Mathias> får vel sulte meg en liten stund til
<RoyK> ...men da var raringen på plass
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595450/
<RoyK> kommer ikke opp som development branch lenger heller
<geirha> Herlig. Bankid skal droppe java
<Mathias> jepp :D
<geirha> Skal bruke silverlight i stedet
<Mathias> hahaha
<Malinux> finnes ikke java for ppc ?
<Mathias> sikkert
<Mathias> finnes jo java for nesten alt
<geirha> java er jo så bra for det fungerer overalt
<Mathias> bare at mesteparten av tiden funker det dårlig
<geirha> mulig de har droppet støtte for ppc. Ppc er vel nesten dødt...?
<Mathias> ppc er veldig dødt imo :P
<Malinux> ja, altså virker ikke java overalt mer :)
<Malinux> kjenner en som har en G5 mac stående, men den kan man jo ikke bruke til minecraft
<Malinux> nå kjører den vel noe os-x et eller annet
 * Mathias gjesper og erger seg litt over adobe
<Malinux> ah, hva har adobe gjort nå da?
<Malinux> men dette må da være gode nyheter... http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/bank-id-dropper-java-579267
<Malinux> http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/bank-id-dropper-java-57926
<Mathias> men itavisen er litt tvilsom :P
<Malinux> joa, men det er bank-id også :p
<lolcat> Imponerer meg at de trenger eksperter for a finne ut at java er idiotisk
<lolcat> Men DNB sa jo for flere maneder siden at java var fikset.
<Mathias> hele gjengen er som nav/bup/ppt/bv/andre tilbakestående etater
<Mathias> men IQ-nivået på nav imponerer meg stadig vekk
<Mathias> hvor langt under minus de klarer å få den
<lolcat> De som bestemte seg for java forst burde jo tenkt seg om to ganger
<lolcat> Finnes standarer som alle kan bruke uten tredjeparts programvare
<RoyK> lolcat: html5 og actionscript/avansert javascript er ganske nytt. nettbanken har eksistert *lenge*
<RoyK> nettbankene, evt
<RoyK> de ble laget med det som ble ansett for å være det beste på det tidspunktet, ikke bare av dem, men av de fleste
<lolcat> RoyK: Du trenger ingen av delene
<RoyK> nå har ting endra seg litt
<lolcat> html
<lolcat> litt python i backenden, og voila
<RoyK> html 4.01 og 10 år gammelt javaskript? nettleserkompatibilitet? de valgte java så de slapp å tenke på alle de konkurrerende "standardene" de forskjellige nettleserne bruker, noe som fremdeles er et problem
<RoyK> det er ikke bankene som har valgt java, det er faktisk fagfolk
<RoyK> så selv om det er et dårlig valg i dag, var det ikke det for 10 år siden
<RoyK> de bruker forresten java i bakkant også, noe som er stuereint
<RoyK> regner med at de beholder bakenden av systemet og bare skriver noe nytt i front
<RoyK> ville i hvert fall jeg ha gjort
<citoyen> Vi har i alle fall ikke innlogging med nøkkel på floppy lenger. Ting går framover!
<lolcat> RoyK: du trenger ikke java
<lolcat> javascript
<RoyK> lolcat: ja, vet, men for 10 år siden var ikke javascript spesielt avansert, og det var store variasjoner mellom implentasjonene. dette har blitt bedre
<RoyK> lolcat: så selv om java ikke er et godt valg i dag, så var det nok det beste valget da dette først ble implementert, og det er jo tross alt ei stund siden
<lolcat> Mulig
<RoyK> det har skjedd *mye* med javascript de siste ti åra
<RoyK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1171945
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<RoyK> sånn i tilfelle noen skulle prøve seg på RAID-5+0 eller noe :P
<lolcat> Er det noen steder som selger sata kabler na?
<RoyK> alt av datasjapper selger jo sånt
<RoyK> men nå? klokka halv elleve?
<RoyK> har noen liggende :P
<RoyK> legger meg snart, men om du er rask, kan du få en for en hundrings
<Malinux> prøv 7/11
<RoyK> hehehe
 * Malinux ser med skrekk på den dagen man kan konfirmere seg, gifte seg, skille seg og ha begravelse på 7/11
<Malinux> begravlse, kaffe og boller 49,-
<Malinux> og for hver 10 ende begravelse får man en gratis kaffe
<lolcat> Malinux: La oss gifte oss pa 7/11!
<Malinux> ;)
<Malinux> lol
<Malinux> nei, vi får finne et annet sted :)
<lolcat> Litt unodvendig a gifte seg med noen fra EEA
<Malinux> hva står EEA for ?
<lolcat> EOS
<lolcat> bare med en strek over
<Malinux> star wars-relatert?
 * lolcat ma lage seg en angstfri epostadresse
<lolcat> Som EU bare uten stemmerett
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> angstfri epostadresse og angsfri sofa. Neste blir et angstfritt ekteskap?
<lolcat> Heh, jenter som jeg er romantisk involvert med er det minst angstfremkallende jeg vet om
<Malinux> så bra :)
<lolcat> m? huske ? ikke ta snarvei idag
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> via kjelsås funker fint
<RoyK> der er det åpent
<RoyK> lolcat: blir litt som å deale det her, du ramler innom, stopper utafor og kaster litt penger på meg og jeg gir deg varene :D
<Malinux> Det er jo RoyK som styrer det illegalle kabelmarkedet
<RoyK> mhm - farlig det der
<Malinux> ja...
<Malinux> hvilke andre steder kan du få 1km med tp-kabel til under 10k liksom
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> bilist kommer og kjøper SATA- og TP-kabel og kjører fort avsted
<Malinux> jepp. det er litt mer stuereint enn narko, for du selger i alle fall fra leiligheten. det er ikke gatemarked for tp-kabler foreløpig
<RoyK> du kødder ikke med SATA-kabler - de kan jo brukes til å drepe!
<RoyK> TP-kabler er kanskje enda sterkere
<RoyK> nei - bør nok holde meg i skinnet og unngå slikt
<Malinux> ja... kvalt av en tp-kabel stod det.....
<Malinux> kvinne ble kvalt av internett rundt halsen
<RoyK> hihi
<Malinux> ble bundet til  en tp-kabel rundt en hals, mens gjerningsmannen lastet ned en stor fil for å få kabelen til å stramme seg yhtterligere
<RoyK> Malinux: du er ubetalelig :)
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> men natta for meg - god natt folkens :)
<Malinux> natta RoyK
<Malinux> og pass deg for tp-kabler som kryper rundt på egenhånd
<RoyK> de kommer krypende
<RoyK> som små hoggormer
<Malinux> de kommer krypende og noen ganger krypterte
<RoyK> ja, krptokrypende
<Malinux> de er ute etter tankene dine. kobler seg til i øret og laster ned at du har i hodet
<RoyK> ;D
<RoyK> tror jeg må sove nå ;)
<Malinux> sikkert lurt :)
<Malinux> nattaklemme
<RoyK> god natt
<lolcat> RoyK: heh, virker kanskje sketchy for naboene :P
<lolcat> Mine kabler er mer irriterende enn dine
<Malinux> for lolcats kabler stikker nemlig av
<lolcat> Jeg kjorer litt fort na fordi jeg har sommerdekk foran
<lolcat> Uvant og det er deilig a ikke matte bekymre seg for slitasje
<RoyK> bytta til sommerdekk på sykkelen nylig
<RoyK> det var rimelig digg
<RoyK> på bil merker du kanskje litt, men på sykkel mister du fort vekk etpar kilo i vekt, så det blir litt mer morsomt plutselig
<lolcat> RoyK: Mye raskere med sommerdekk, mindre lyd, bedre veigrep
<RoyK> lolcat: fikk du fart i tinga?
<lolcat> Holder pa aa skru pa bracketene
<lolcat> Og overfore imaget
<RoyK> joda, samme ting på sykkel, bortsett fra at på bil, så gjør ikke etpar kilo såmye
<RoyK> med sommerdekk som race king supersonic som veier 200g eller noe, så gjør vinterdekk på et kilo stykket ganske mye i forskjell
<RoyK> du går fra å kjøre en fin sykkel til å kjøre traktor
<RoyK> og 1,6kg forskjell på en doning på kanskje 12kg er ganske mye sammenlikna med en bil på et tonn som får hjul på noen få kilo mer
<lolcat> Tror monsteret og hardheten pa gummiet er viktigere
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> gummien bør ikke være hard, heller myk
<RoyK> så får du veigrep
<RoyK> jeg kjører på rk ss med 23 pund, mykt og fint
<RoyK> og det sitter dønn fast
<lolcat> trpr vinterdekk er mykere enn sommerdekk
<RoyK> det går ut på det samme
<RoyK> pumper du hardt, blir det hardt
<RoyK> men du bør ha myk gummi om vinteren
<RoyK> de dekka jeg kjørte på i vinter hadde 297 pigger hver
<RoyK> satt godt på is, sykla på maridalsvannet uten probemer
<RoyK> men det veier jo litt...
<lolcat> Jeg foretrekker bil
<RoyK> men sommergummi bør også være myk, du vil ikke ha hard gummi på sti eller grus
<lolcat> Sykklister er bare i veien for meg
<RoyK> tja - jeg liker sykkel - blir glad av å bli sliten
<RoyK> min type trening
<RoyK> og om du er bilist-mot-syklist-fyr, så kan vi diskutere det på bakrommet og du får ikke kjøpt noe med utstyr av meg ;)
<lolcat> Neida, jeg bare synes de burde ha bedre egnede veier saa man slipper farlige situasjoner
<lolcat> RoyK: Feks utfor der jeg bor er det ikke sykkelfelt i rundkjoringen og sykkelfeltet blir smaleree rett for rundkjoringen
<RoyK> syklister er også trafikanter
<RoyK> selv om de er smalere, kjører saktere, så bør du ta hensyn
<RoyK> det koster deg ikke mange sekundene å vente på en syklist
<lolcat> RoyK: Tar hensyn. Jeg ble sa provosert av den artikkelen om at fotgjengere burde ta mer ansvar i aftenposten
<RoyK> ja, det ble jeg også
<lolcat> Stopper for alle av dem, og jeg stopper nar sykklister bryter vikeplikten
<lolcat> Noen oslo-folk tror man bare kan krysse gangfelt
<RoyK> og jeg er en syklist som tar hensyn, stopper og venter
<RoyK> om alle tar hensyn, blir alle glade, men enkelte bilister gir blanke faen
<RoyK> her om dagen kom jeg ned grefsenveien og svingte ut i gata for å unngå å meie ned noen unger som solgte kake - det kom en bil bak meg og tuta høyt og tok en krapp forbikjøring, helt unødvendig
<RoyK> han (eller hun) mente nok at syklister skulle holde seg på fortauet, noe som ikke funker i praksis
<RoyK> det er bare to måneder siden ei dame ble dytta ut på ring to av en fotgjenger ved ullevål sykehus - flaks at det var nært ved sykehuset, uflaks at 20-bussen kjørte over henne
<RoyK> babom - ferdig - kom og tørk
<lolcat> Busser er grusomme i trafikken
<lolcat> Bryter vikeplikten i hytt og pine
 * RoyK mumler noe om kontaminasjoner og godt språk
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/sprakrad.html
<RoyK> "I hytt og pine" er kanskje den mest brukte kontaminasjonen nylig
<lolcat> hytt og vaer
<RoyK> ja ;)
<RoyK> men må prøve å få meg litt søvn - kos deg med kablene
<xt> "Unngå å sprite opp språket med fancy og trendy ord og uttrykk. " <- og husk å bruke komma ved mange og-konjuksjonar
<RoyK> ikke noe kommafeil der
<xt> nei, las feil, hehe
<xt> dårlig oppstilt setning!!!!! (hehe)
<RoyK> liker "Selv om du føler trang til å bruke usedvanlig mange ord og vendinger for å få frem det budskapet du har til hensikt å kommunisere til andre, bør du legge vind på å ordlegge deg så kort og konsist som du bare makter. "
<RoyK> dvs jeg liker vel hele lista :)
<RoyK> men må prøve å få meg litt søvn - opp sju i morra og ei lita mil på sykkelen til jobb
<RoyK> natta
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-24
<Mathias> oooo
<Mathias> får inn 12-ish tusen på konto om en uke
<geirha> RoyK: Du har fersk installasjon av 13.04? har den fortsatt 17 år gammel mawk som awk?  awk -W version
<RoyK> god morgen http://dailycurrant.com/2013/04/22/sarah-palin-calls-invasion-czech-republic/
<RoyK> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597767/
<IvarB> morn
<IvarB> sarah dah.....
<sigurdga_> vil ikke tro den nyhetskilden der er 100% pålitelig heller
<geirha> Ah, byttet til gawk, flott.
<RoyK> sigurdga_: nei - fullt mulig ;)
<RoyK> geirha: eh - det er jo gawk selv på lucid
<RoyK> hardy har gamle awk
<geirha> de switcha til mawk i en eller annen release. mawk 1.3.3 fra 1996
<RoyK> ja, har en hardy-vm stående - den har mawk
<RoyK> men nå er jo hardy fem år gammel, da...
<geirha> 12.10 har også mawk
<RoyK> huh? 12.04 har gawk
<geirha> Sikkert fordi du har installert gawk. Pakken bytter automatisk awk til å gå mot gawk
<RoyK> har ikke installert noe manuelt
<Malinux> noen med erfaring med bootcamp her?
<RoyK> men den kan ha fulgt med på lasset med noe annet. ser at en minimal test-vm med precise har mawk
<Malinux> etter man har gått igjennom den bootcamp-oppsetttingen og maskinen rebooter så bootet den ved en feil opp i Ubuntu, fordi det stod i en minnepinne med blant annet Ubuntu. Etter å ha rebootet igjen, og fjerne den UBuntu-pinnen og kun har i windows-minnepinnen (som bootcamp har laget), så blir det kun sort skjerm
<RoyK> geirha: mawk er visst standard også på 13.04, ser jeg. en annen test-vm har mawk - svaret er vel bare å installere gawk om du trenger det :P
<RoyK> skjønner ikke helt hvorfor de ikke har satt den som standard, men...
<geirha> den var standard før, i både debian og ubuntu, men så svitsjet debian til mawk av en eller annen grunn, og ubuntu bare kopierte det
<RoyK> ubuntu og debian følger jo hverandre - gjør ting lettere med bugfiksing
<geirha> mawk er ikke galt i seg selv, men versjon 1.3.3 mangler mye av posix. 1.3.4 er nesten eller helt posix
<RoyK> kan jo hende utviklinga gikk litt fort for debian i gawk - debian-folket er jo en smule konservative ;)
<geirha> men pakkemesteren for mawk i debian liker ikke den nye utvikleren av mawk, så han nekter å bygge nyere versjoner
<RoyK> haha
<geirha> Så ubuntu kan ikke kalle seg "posix compliant" slik det er nå
<RoyK> HAHA http://xkcd.com/1203/
<Malinux> lol :)
<IvarB> RoyK: hvorfor http:// ? :P
<geirha> for da gjenkjenner terminalen min det som en url
<RoyK> mhm - og så er det lettere å bare klippe og lime fra nettleseren :P
<Malinux> når det gjalt bootcamp og black screen og sånt, så løste det seg med command + option + p + r
 * RoyK har ikke prøvd bootcamp
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> mulig å lage en "multiboot" sd? (i.e. har tre forskjellige ubuntu-installere på den)
<RoyK> Mathias: jod, det går. Malinux - husker du navnet på programvaren til dette?
<Mathias> RoyK: lyst til å hjelpe meg med en liten ting også? skal kjøpe ny maskin når jeg får pengene så tenker å få satt opp maskinen så billigt som mulig til jeg kan oppgradere den
<Malinux> RoyK: programvaren til hva?
<Mathias> RoyK: btw, har du noen guider til multibooten?
<Mathias> prøvde å google men fikk jo kun android-greier opp
<Mathias> nvm, derja
<Mathias> google-fuen min som er på bærtur
<Mathias> imorgen hives jo 13.04 ut :D
<geirha> Så løp og kjøp!
<Mathias> det jeg planlegger, tenker å få kjøpt inn kabinett + hk + cpu + psu + hdd
<Malinux> løp og kjøøøøøp
<Malinux> hm. klokken 13.04 ? :p
<Mathias> Malinux: vi får se :P
<Malinux> sa den blinde....
<Mathias> kjip hastighet den 12.10 isoen har
<Malinux> ja
<Mathias> 400K/s ifølge wget
<Malinux> hvor tar du den ned fra?
<Mathias> spretter avogtil opp til 1,5M/s
<Malinux> oi oi oi
<Mathias> noe som er TREGT
<Malinux> kanskje laste ned med torrent er tingen?
<Mathias> skulle gjort det, men var litt for lat
<Malinux> alt under 50MB/s er vel egentlig tregt....
<Mathias> hehe :P
<Mathias> tviler på at den stakkars IDE-disken ikke klarer å skrive såpass fort :P
<Mathias> skal installere kali på maskinen så tenker å ha en ubuntu install klar hvis noe går til helvetet
<Mathias> når*
<IvarB> kommer ubuntu gnome med en ny versjon i morgen også?
<IvarB> med gnome 3.8 ....
<Mathias> gnom as
<Malinux> hva blir nytt i 3.8 ?
<IvarB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utH5xszIxhc
<Mathias> var det nvidia-gpuene som hadde god linuxstøtte?
<Solskogen> jupp
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> respons fra eltele
<Mathias> hmm, en morsom rdns jeg kan ha som slutter på overraskel.se, thsterk.net eller mathsterk.net? :P
<RoyK> Malinux: den usb-multiboot-greia
<Mathias> RoyK: tror jeg løste det uansett :P
<Mathias> kom på at nokiaen har et sd-kort jeg kan rane
<Malinux> RoyK: ah, hva het den igjen nå da
<Malinux> multisystem heter den
<Malinux> rekker ikke finne link. må rekke å hente en buss og levere den før 14.00
<RoyK> oki - god tur
<RoyK> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<RoyK> Mathias: sjekk den
<Malinux> takk
<Malinux> poff
<Mathias> tjohei, nå har jeg endelig statisk ip og rdns <3
<lolcat> Jeg har litt lyst p?? noen av de mer nyttige usb bootene
<geirha> er det ikke snart på tide å fikse irc-klienten din?
<IvarB> ?
<geirha> norske tegn og sånn
<IvarB> bruk utf-8?
<geirha> eneste som duger
<IvarB> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrLu4MmMCSE
<Mathias> hmm
<lolcat> Er det lovlig a drikke i bagasjerommet pa en parkert bil?
<Mathias> afaik ja
<lolcat> Har litt lyst a se pa russen pa sognsvann
<RoyK> lolcat: bor ikke du rett nedi gata derfra?
<lolcat> jau
<lolcat> Og bilen min har stort nok bagasjerom for to personer og en kasse ol
<lolcat> Kan alltid hente den dagen etter
<RoyK> bare ser ikke helt poenget med bil når du kan gå opp dit...
<RoyK> eller ta banen ett stopp :P
<lolcat> trenger en plass aa sitte og ol er tungt
<lolcat> bruker hele uka pa aa baere 30 liters fat
<Mathias> bare 30 liter?
<lolcat> jepp
<lolcat> Men jeg baerer mange av dem
<Solskogen> er der noen måte å sjekke om en pakke er en del av en meta-pakke eller ei, og hvis den er, hvilken metapakke er den en del av?
<Solskogen> ved bruk av slike kommandoer altså, uten bruk av vevmellomtryne
<Mathias> magi? :P
<Solskogen> fortrinnsvis uten bruk av magi og ofring av husdyr
<Mathias> åhh
<Mathias> irssi! :P
<RoyK> Solskogen: sjekke om f.eks. gcc er i build-essential, eller sjekke hvilke metapakker som er i build-essential, eller sjekke hvilke metapakker som har gcc?
<Mathias> ubuntu startup disk creator var ikke helt stabil på ETAen :\
<Mathias> flyr mellom 30 sek og 30 minutter
<IvarB> Solskogen: prøvd aptitude?
<lolcat> Mathias: Pa usb3 gar det sa fort
<lolcat> Jeg er imponert over hastigheten
<Mathias> sd-kort jeg bruker
<Mathias> et nitrist klasse-2 eller 4
<lolcat> Kjipt
<Mathias> sdhc'en min til 170 kr takler 16 mbyte/s <3
<lolcat> Far sann 60MB/s pa denne
<lolcat> Veldig praktisk for film og lignende
<Mathias> like rask på 4000 småfiler?
<Mathias> og sd-kortleseren i laptopen er tilbakestående
<Mathias> må teipe sd-kortet så den klarer å forstå at det er skrivbart
<lolcat> lol
<Mathias> lolcat: og fiks de forbanna localene dine :P
<lolcat> Det kommer til a ta et par dager :S
<Mathias> å?
<Mathias> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale eller locales
<lolcat> Jeg er redd for epost, og husker ikke root passorded
<RoyK> lolcat: hva slags kort?
<lolcat> RoyK: USB minnepenn, et-eller-annet survivor
<Mathias> hmmmm
<lolcat> Den med gimmick at den taler 300meter under vann og masse G-krefter
<Mathias> lolcat: skyt den ut til low earth orbit :P
<Mathias> se om den takler det
<lolcat> Heh, trenger den. 32GB og USB3, bruker den til alt.
<IvarB> på natta, ja :P
<Mathias> lurer på om det finnes e-sata minnepinner
<lolcat> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=755135 <- na fikk jeg lyst pa 64gb utgaven
<lolcat> Lurer pa om jeg klarer aa ladde eeePCn med molex kabler
<Mathias> sikkert :P
<lolcat> trygg sletting fra SD-kort?
<Mathias> knekk det i to og kjør den gjennom en makuleringsmaskin
<lolcat> shred?
<Mathias> regner med en overskriving med dd er nok :P
<lolcat>  sudo shred -vfz -n 100 /dev/sde1
<lolcat> Har kvittering sa hvis det dreper kortet far jeg vel nytt
<lolcat> Dette kommer til a ta flere uker :P
<lolcat> http://www.techrepublic.com/forum/questions/101-254001/corrupted-sd-card-due-to-shredding <- tilbakestaende
<lolcat> Jeg ma fa satt opp automatisk dns oppdatering pa filserveren
<RoyK> huh - ubuntu 13.04 gir meg én "workplace"
<RoyK> "workspace", evt
<RoyK> unity tweak tool hjalp...
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> mange som har klaget på desktop scrolling ja...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du kan vel stille inn det i Systeminnstillinger > Utseende?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei, første stedet jeg lette
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vet ikke om meldingene før ble sendt eller ikke, men du kan aktivere arbeidsområder med Systeminnstillinger > Utseende | Oppførsel: "Enable workspaces". Det er der du legger til knappen for å vise skrivebordet også. Med andre ord; ikke nødvendig med noe ekstra programvare.
<Mathias> arrrrr
<Mathias> hvorfor, hvorfor vil ikke grub laste inn sd-kortet?
<Mathias> noen av dere som er grub-guruer?
<lolcat> Bytt til grub2
<Mathias> det jeg bruker
<lolcat> grub != grub2
<lolcat> Syntaksen er veldig forskjellig
<lolcat> set_root og set root()
<lolcat> hvis jeg husker riktig
<Mathias> grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-7ubuntu11
<RoyK> root            (hd0,0) ?
<RoyK> ah
 * RoyK er ikke veldig stø i grub2
<lolcat> Ikke jeg heller
<Mathias> hmmm, funky
<Mathias> nokiaen funker ca. 1 av 6 ganger
<lolcat> root@titan:/home/lolcat# wipe -i /dev/sdc
<lolcat> 25 timer
<lolcat> lurer pa om det funker
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke shred?
<RoyK> lolcat: kvitter du deg med spor? :)
 * Mathias gjesper litt og mumler "hurra!"
<Mathias> totalt sirup-deluxe og veldig knottete å starte
<Mathias> kan man shredde /dev/sda?
<RoyK> jada
<RoyK> er jo bare ei fil det også
<RoyK> dvs, oppfører seg jo som ei fil
<Mathias> tenker på mens skiten kjører :P
<Mathias> orker faen ikke betale 2500 for laptopen
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> Mathias: om det er laptop du skal ha, så finn noe billig drit på elkjøp eller noe og bruk heller penga på en ssd (om du ikke har en liggende)
<IvarB> noen film-forslag fra folket?
<Mathias> IvarB: skolemaskin, og siden jeg sluttet må jeg levere den tilbake (og om jeg betaler reinstallerer windust på den, uansett vil jeg ikke la filene mine ligge å slenge lett tilgjengelige)
<Mathias> IvarB: en spesiell sjanger?
<RoyK> IvarB: the shawshank redemption om du ikke har sett den :)
<IvarB> populær...
<IvarB> doh...
<Mathias> RoyK: orker ikke det, bruker heller de pengene på hk/cpu/kabinett/psu/hdd
<RoyK> IvarB: den filmen er ganske populær, men ikke ny :)
<Mathias> går for en hdd i starten siden jeg skal prøve å bruke så lite penger som mulig på maskinen
<IvarB> har sett den flere ganger
<RoyK> oki
<Mathias> så kjøper jeg ssd/flere hdder og gpu etterhvert som jeg får råd
<RoyK> hva med filmene til Jean-Pierre Jeunet? stort sett alt er bra
<IvarB> få deg en sommerjobb ellerno Mathias
<Mathias> IvarB: hah, som hva? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan nok om datamaskiner til å hjelpe til i småsjapper
<RoyK> om det finnes sånt der nordpå
<Mathias> kan ikke jobbe med andre folk for da må jeg enten ha lykkepiller ellers blir det massemord etter 3-4 dager
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> sliter du?
<Mathias> sosialt? litt, med tilbakestående folk som ikke vet hvilken farge himmelen har eller hva ubuntu er, ekstremt
<RoyK> cipralex funker om du sliter...
<RoyK> ikke noe vidundermiddel, men ikke spesielt avhenghetsdannende og funker i perioder når ting er vanskelig
<IvarB> for noen :)
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> bare ikke gå i benzo-fella og begynn å døtte i deg sobril og sånt
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> det funker veldig godt, men er jævlig avhenghetsdannende
<IvarB> sobril bruker man vel ikke mot sånne ting
<RoyK> noen leger gir sobril til sånt
<IvarB> det er mer akutt-medisin vil jeg si
<IvarB> joa
<Mathias> er et mirakel at folk klarer å jobbe i butikk
<Solskogen> RoyK:  sjekke om f.eks. gcc er i build-essential
<IvarB> sobril er fint om du har panikk-angst, som naboen min har fått
<Solskogen> IvarB: egentlig ikke. kan den det?
<IvarB> Solskogen: nei, jeg researchet det litt til
<RoyK> Solskogen: apt-cache depends?
<RoyK> usikker
<IvarB> fant bare ut at den og den pakken -kunne- være i en annen pakke
<Mathias> får ikke noe panikk ellernoe, blir bare jævla sur og grinete
<IvarB> Mathias: åssen er det med selvtilliten bland andre folk?
<RoyK> Mathias: cipralex er vel den vanligste "lykkepillen" - kan funke for en tid for å få roa ned - ikke be om benzo-preparater - det er farlig
<Mathias> IvarB: hmm
<RoyK> IvarB++
<IvarB> RoyK: han må jo gå til lege å finne ut dette da, ikke alle ssri eller snri piller funker på alle
<Solskogen> RoyK: ser ikke sånn ut - den lister bare andre avhengigheter
<RoyK> Solskogen: ok
<RoyK> Solskogen: prøv å spørre på #ubuntu-server eller noe - kanskje flere som vet noe der
<IvarB> Solskogen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193361/how-to-determine-if-a-package-is-a-meta-package-from-the-command-line
<Malinux> spørs jo hva man sliter med også. Om det er utelukkende kjemisk ubalanse i toppen, så er sikkert piller fint. Er det andre grunner er jeg ikke uten videre sikker
<IvarB> Malinux: mhm
<Solskogen> IvarB: igjen, det jeg vil vite er om en pakke er å finne i en metapakke, ikke om pakken er en metapakke.
<IvarB> men det rare er at ofte så er det det man minst tror kan hjelpe en, som faktisk hjelper
<RoyK> Malinux: ofte kan det hjelpe med medisiner kortvarig om man samtidig får hjelp med hva som er problemet...
<Malinux> det kan nok tenkes
<IvarB> Mathias: hvor lenge har du vært sånn du er nå?
<IvarB> bare si i fra om jeg ikke skal grave mer..
<Malinux> en må også huske at om man bruker antidepressiva i mer enn 3mnd sammenhengende så kan man aldri fly om noen har planer om å bli flyger.
<Mathias> bare bra du graver
<IvarB> jeg er bare nysgjerrig fordi jeg har vært igjennom en del selv
<Mathias> er bare opptatt med å glo på gparted
<Mathias> lurer litt på hvorfor den bruker partisjonene som en sprettball
<Malinux> jeg er helt åpen for at man kan prate om vanskelige ting her inne :) Syntes ingen skal være redd for det. Så er det opp til hver enkelt å fortelle så mye han/hun vil. Ja, det er off-topic, men vi er da mennesker her inne også :) <3
<IvarB> Malinux: aldri fly? eller aldri bli pilot? :P
<IvarB> Malinux: stor forskjell ;)
<Malinux> IvarB: pilot (altså flyver)
<Malinux> og det er snakk om komersiell flyver
<Mathias> skulle krympe og flytte en partisjon, gparted tok den ekstremt knotete måten, krympe, vokse, krympe, flytte,
<IvarB> Malinux: hva med om man har vært skap-dranker i mange år da? kan man bli pilot da?
<Malinux> IvarB: aner ikke :)
<IvarB> Malinux: sier deg ikke i mot men jeg blir litt forundret når man kvalifiserer noen som pilot-dyktige basert på om man har gjennomgått en spesifikk behandling tidligere i livet
<Mathias> IvarB: aner ikke helt men har vært relativt asosial de siste 4-5-ish årene
<IvarB> folk forandrer seg jo, en som allerede er pilot kan jo få en midtlivskrise
<Malinux> IvarB: det jeg sier er sant. Dog kan jeg være enig med deg. I USA har de begynt å åpne for at det er lov å ta antidepressiva
<IvarB> Mathias: ok, og før det?
<Malinux> når det er så strengt så ser jeg for meg at folk ikke rapproterer inn i frykt av å miste jobben, så kanskje det er best om de kan få ta sånt framfor risikoen ved ikke å ta :)
<IvarB> Malinux: bedre at folk går og får behandling
<Malinux> enig
<Mathias> må ploppe tilbake til det etter et par restøvlinger og installasjoner :P
<IvarB> hva med buss-sjåfører da? det er jo mange flere av dem? burde ikke de også ikke fått lov til å gå på antidepressiva?
<Malinux> mulig. jeg aner ikke. Har ikke hørt det er sånn for bussjåfører.
<Malinux> Jeg aner ikke hvorfor regelverket er som det er
<IvarB> statistikk sett så er det jo mye større sjangs for at de kan få et "tilfelle" og skade/drepe noen
<IvarB> Malinux: hehe ok :)
<IvarB> Malinux: tror vi må starte #ubuntu-psyk sammen :)
<RoyK> IvarB: joda, så lenge ikke legene kjenner til det, så er det greit. drekk sprit og røyk hasj og snort kola og gjør hva du vil, men IKKE SI DET TIL NOEN
<IvarB> vel... piloter går vel gjennom regelmessige helsekontroller vil jeg tro (håpe)
<IvarB> så det blir vel vanskelig, RoyK ?
<RoyK> ja, men vet ikke hva de sjekker for der
<RoyK> tviler på at de kjører screening for ymse dop
<Malinux> IvarB: :)
<RoyK> det er få bransjer hvor det er lov - olje- og vekterbransjen har fått lov, av ymse grunner, men selv politifolk screenes ikke
<RoyK> så vi får ikke vite om Trond Volden var på kola da han drepte Eugene Ejike Obiora
<Mathias> trodde jeg skulle klare meg fint uten å totalvrake maskinen, viser seg at jeg klarte å totalvrake windows
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> hva gjorde du_
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> viser seg at windows hater å flytte ræva si litt
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> hm, totalvarke, som i totalcrashe? :p
<Mathias> krympet partisjonen feil vei
<Mathias> så nå whiner windows om noe mongodritt
<RoyK> håper du har backup av eventuelle data
<Mathias> vel, for å si det sånn, eneste jeg har mistet hvis jeg ikke klarer å fixe den er et par elendige raketter i ksp
<Mathias> resten er syncet opp mot steam cloud :P
<RoyK> ksp?
<Mathias> kerbal space program
<Mathias> aka, lag din egen rakett/satelitt/noe og håp på at den ikke eksploderer
<Mathias> veldig morsomt egentlig, hvis man klarer å få de opp i verdensrommet
<Mathias> jeg har lagd sikkert 20 stykk, har hatt suksess med én
<RoyK> må testes :)
<Mathias> veldig morsomt opplegg jeg har bare for å installere kali altså
<Mathias> koster 150 kr ellernoe iirc
<Mathias> kjører også relativt greit i wine, er bare at den har en liten tendens til å ikke like tastaturet eller pc-musa
<Mathias> har ikke prøvd med nyeste versjon though
<Malinux> kan det være det som veninna mi driver å spiller. skal i alle fall rpøve når jeg drar til hu i morgen
<Mathias> Malinux: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0tAYpf26I
<Mathias> sånn den ser ut? :p
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg veit ikke hvordan det ser ut enda :)
<Malinux> bare hørt når om det når vi har chatta og prata på telefon. Kjæresten hennes som har vist henne det, men var visst bare i beta eller noe foreløpig
<Mathias> har vært leeeenge i beta
<Malinux> mulig, men det er i beta?
<Malinux> i såfall så er det nok det :D
<Malinux> jeg gleder meg til å prøve
<Malinux> Skal bli rakettforsker :p
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> får håpe du er bedre enn meg
<Malinux> ja, kanskje jeg prøver i morgen kveld, så da får vi se hvor flink jeg er :p
<Mathias> dette er litt semi-håpløst med gparted, hvorfor kan den ikke bare flytte partisjonen og ikke utvide den, for å krympe den, for å flytte den
<RoyK> Mathias: er jo for linux også
<Malinux> gparted er i Ubuntu. kan man ikke flytte partisjoner rundt der?
<RoyK> kan jo hende wintendo har lagra noen sektorverdier eller noe nede i registeret et sted
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> selv apple er mer åpne enn wintendo
<Malinux> i hvertfall os-x
<Mathias> eller bare mulig (egentlig ikke, er garantert) at ntfs er supermongo og superkresen
<Mathias> så istedet for at "operasjonen" tar 12 minutter, tar den noe rundt 28 minutter
<RoyK> ntfs - nice-try filesystem
<RoyK> som i "windows nice-try"
<Mathias> må bare slippe ut litt windowsfrustrasjon her :P
<RoyK> men - skal dere bygge et stort raid som kan vokse over 16TiB, så ikke bruk ext4
<Malinux> ah, så ntfs er ikke "not the file system" altså
<Mathias> Malinux: "this is not the file system you're looking for"
<Mathias> RoyK: å?
<Malinux> Mathias: aha, den var bra :)
<Mathias> med en robert brydon(?)-stemme så høres den passe sær ut
 * Malinux syntes hun kjenner litt osisme i lufta her...
<Mathias> kan også anbefale å spille osmos om man ikke har så mye å gjøre :P
<RoyK> Mathias: ext4 bruker 16bit-pekere med mindre du lager et filsystem over 16TiB, noe som gjør det rimelig umulig å utvide til >16TiB om ting vokser
<RoyK> så bruk xfs
<Mathias> da får jeg bruke det på det framtidige raidet
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, os i osisme var et forsøk på å lage et ord for rasisme i dataverdenen når noen sier stygge ting om andre operativsystemer
<Mathias> men hva om OSet fortjener det?
<RoyK> *flire*
<RoyK> å kritisere winblows er jo ikke akkurat rasisme
<lolcat> hvem skrev til deg?
<RoyK> det er et håndtverk, dårlig sådant
<Mathias> RoyK: windows kan sammenlignes med hvordan jeg sveiser
 * RoyK aner ikke hvordan Mathias sveiser
<Mathias> det ser ikke ut og jeg har egentlig bare laget en stor klump varm metall som kun kan brukes til pølsesteking
<RoyK> tror du bør bruke tida på IT framover
<RoyK> det skjønner du jo
<Mathias> no shit :P
<Mathias> men jeg er veldig flink til å frese kvadrater og dreie ubrukelige ting
<RoyK> joda, men ta det senere
<Mathias> men da skal vi se om windows griner
<RoyK> om du mangler fag fra 10., så ta opp noe
<Mathias> mangler hele tiende klasse
<Malinux> det var jo ment som humor fra denne kanten :D
<RoyK> kan du ta det opp?
<RoyK> sikkert kjedelig, men sannsynligvis nødvendig
<Malinux> det skal være mulig å ta opp igjen sånt
<RoyK> bedre med et kjedelig år enn å sitte der som en trygda 20-åring
<Mathias> og windows bare "NOOOOP, IKKE FAEN OM JEG SKAL STARTE!"
<Mathias> drit i det, får se om jeg klarer å trylle med vbox da
<Malinux> at windows ikke vil starte og sånt virker kjent
<RoyK> om du ikke har data der, så er det vel mer jobb å få igang driten enn å reinstallere :P
<Malinux> slagordet deres er vel. "What do you want to do today"
<Mathias> vurderer egentlig å bare slette hele driten
<Mathias> og da mener jeg drit
<Malinux> mens det egentlig burde vært: "Do you want to do what I don't do today"
<Mathias> eller bare "Rebooting..."
<RoyK> fullt kaos på jobb i dag - exchange nede igjen - heh
<Mathias> går det an å resize ubuntu-partisjonene uten mye klabb og babb? (at grub går til helvetet og laptopen eksploderer)
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> boot opp live-cd/live-usb og bruk gparted
<Mathias> ok, får laste ned eksorsisten før jeg starter da
<Malinux> går den det, så finnes det mulighet for å fikse grub fra live-cden
 * Mathias skal kjøre en eksorsisme inatt vet du :P
<Mathias> utdrive djevelen fra laptopen
<Malinux> å? fjerne windows?
<Mathias> jau
<Malinux> den enkleste måten er jo å slette hele partisjonen fra gparted
<Mathias> er så drittlei av det forbanna skvipet
<Malinux> også starter du opp Ubuntu etterpå og kjører en sånn update-grub
<Malinux> og muligen en update-initramfs
<Mathias> mulig jeg også setter swap først :P
 * IvarB er tilbake
<Mathias> og inkluderer kali i *ehh* den logiske partisjonen
<IvarB> var på en liten spontan walkabout
<Mathias> om jeg ikke er helt på sopptur nå
<IvarB> har du noe bra sopp? :P
<Mathias> tvilsomt
<Mathias> klokka er liksom 03 på natta for meg nå så :P
<Mathias> noe passende jeg skal sitte å lese høyt mens windows fjernes?
<IvarB> går du helt over til *buntu?
<Mathias> helt over til debian-treet
<Mathias> med unntak av av wingjøken kjøres i virtualbox en gang iblant
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u evt
<Mathias> RoyK: i gparted er vel lengst til venstre ytterst på snurredisken?
<RoyK> holder meg til enkeltdisker til rota og andre til data
<RoyK> så, nei, vet ikke helt
<Mathias> vel drit i det, 50/50-ish sjanse for at jeg treffer rett :P
<IvarB> hvordan er det å kjøre gnome 3.8 på triple-monitor setups?
<Mathias> IvarB: fyr opp en vm! :P
<IvarB> tiltak
<Mathias> men restarte, fyre opp kali, kjøre en eksorsisme og flytte rundt på partisjonene som om de var laget av luft
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9UutpkkbKY
<Mathias> damnit, glemte meg litt
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å endre en partisjon (iso-*noen nummer*) uten å trenge å loke så alt for mye rundT?
<Mathias> t*
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> vet ikke
<RoyK> pleier å planlegge litt
<RoyK> og ta backup av ting
<RoyK> rota på egen disk, bare linux
<RoyK> raid på dedikerte disker, ikke noe partisjoner
<RoyK> det er alltids mulig å endre eller flytte en partisjon, men det er er kløn
<Mathias> eller, burde kanskje forklart mer detaljert, har akkurat dd'et en iso over til /dev/sdb men glemte å legge til uefi-kernelen
<RoyK> uefi? kjerne? har det noe med dd å gjøre?
<Mathias> får ikke mountet /dev/sdb :\
<Mathias> eller, ok, på et magisk vis fikk jeg mountet selvom det failet de to andre gangene, RO da :\
<IvarB> RoyK: du vet hva uefi er?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> funker greit på nyere distroer
<Mathias> er veldig kresen på hva den liker å støvle opp
<Mathias> er sånn jeg kommer meg rundt bioslåsen
<RoyK> har installert 12.04 på mac mini - den er jo veldig uefi
<jo-erlend> lurer på om kanskje noen har fått et negativt syn på UEFI pga SecureBoot-greia.
<Mathias> heldigvis har fylket slurvet med maskinen :)
<Mathias> blærk, får skriver over på nytt
<Mathias> skrive*
<Mathias> nokiaen har en buss laget av epoxy
 * Mathias har lært seg å bruke cat << EOF > ting\ som\ skal\ pastes\ til :)
<RoyK> noen som bruker nokia-telefoner i dag? bortsett fra Malinux ?
<Mathias> RoyK: bruker den som backuptelefon/hustelefon og kortleser
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker Nokia N8.
<RoyK> må bare få til ei mil eller tre om dagen framover...
<RoyK> skikkelig ute av form etter vinteren
<Mathias> morsomt å høre at telefonen syter i morse
<jo-erlend> RoyK, kjenner meg igjen der.
<Mathias> *biip* *biiiip* bipp, biiip, bipp, biiiip, biiip
<RoyK> ... -- ...
<RoyK> sms
<RoyK> eller den lange
<Mathias> også avslutter den med *swoosh*
 * RoyK dilla med morse som fjortis, sånn omtrent 23 år siden
<Mathias> aner ikke hva den syter om men skjer som regel hver gang man skriver til sd-kortet
<RoyK> da fantes ikke internett, bare radioamatører
<RoyK> dmesg?
<Malinux> fantes internett da og
<Mathias> dmesg på symbian?
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> burde funke
<RoyK> om du har et skall
<RoyK> Mathias: internett fantes i 1987 eller når det nå var, men bare som arpanet, og ikke tilgjengelig for folk flest - radioamatørergreier var morsomme - du kunne snakke med folk på den andre siden av kloden!!!
<Mathias> Malinux*
<RoyK> når ICQ kom, var det kalt opp etter
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<RoyK> CQ
<RoyK> eller "I seek you"
<jo-erlend> RoyK, heh. Fantes BBS og sånt da. :)
<RoyK> gammel morsekode
<RoyK> ja, men ikke så tidlig
<jo-erlend> jojo.
<RoyK> ikke globalt
<Mathias> lurer på hvorfor de ikke bare brukte telefonen til å ringe hverandre, hadde gått mye fortere :P
<jo-erlend> jo.
<RoyK> det ble vel globalt rundt 1993 eller noe
<jo-erlend> altså; globalt? Internet er ikke globalt.
<RoyK> internett er globalt
<RoyK> bortsett fra en og annen bandittstat
<RoyK> som iran og nord-korea og sånt
<jo-erlend> det er ikke globalt hvis større deler av planeten ikke har tilgang. "Inter" i Internet har jo ingenting med internasjonalitet å gjøre eller noe sånt. 
<RoyK> "inter" betyr "mellom"
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<RoyK> og nettet er mellom stater
<RoyK> og de aller fleste stater er på nett
<jo-erlend> "nettverk av nettverk" er riktig tolkning av navnet.
<RoyK> tja
<jo-erlend> eller "nettverket mellom nettverkene".
<RoyK> det er et bittelite fåtall av stater som har valgt å ikke være på internett, så drit i dem
<jo-erlend> det kommer av det at universitetsmiljøer og sånt hadde forskjellige typer nettverk. Internet var agnostisk og kunne dermed fungere som et mellomnettverk.
<Mathias> de har vel heller ikke hørt om ubuntu :P
<RoyK> om iran og nord-korea ikke vil være på nett, så la ikke det ødelegge inntrykket
<RoyK> jo-erlend: internet er et godt ord - det samler verden - den delen av verden hvor folk vil dele informasjon
<RoyK> jo-erlend: den knøttlille delen av verden som vil holde ting skjult, vil ikke gjøre stort for internett
<jo-erlend> det er et fint ord, men det er bedre hvis ordet beskriver teknologien enn at det bare blir idealistisk tåkeprat.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er ikke tåkeprat
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i tåkepratet, for min del. Det var ikke det som var poenget. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er så vidt meg bekjent bare to stater som nekter folk tilgang til internett - noen begrenser det sikkert, men jeg har ikke oversikt over hvem
<jo-erlend> det er enorme områder som ikke har bygget ut nettverk, ikke fordi det nektes, men fordi det ikke er regningssvarende.
<Malinux> problemet med morse er at jeg ikke finner et logisk mønster, dermed må man vel bare pugge det for å lære det?
<RoyK> usa overvåker alt, frankrike overvåker masse, sikkert uk også
<RoyK> Malinux: morse er bygget på at de bokstavene som brukes mest, har de korteste rekkene med - eller .
<jo-erlend> du har også et problem når vi snakker om balkaniserte nettverk. Det er fremdeles internet, men da er det flere internett og ikke ett stort.
<RoyK> Malinux: så det er bare å pugge
<Malinux> ja... :S
<Malinux> mye lettere å lære når det er et logisk mønster
<RoyK> -- .- .-.. .. -. ..- -..- / ..- .. .-.. / .-.. .-.- .-. . / ... . -.. / -- --- .-. ... .
<RoyK> men - kanskje på tide å sove litt :P
<Mathias> ja
<Malinux> sånn som oh one one eight nine nine nine eight eigth one nine nine nine one one nine seve tow five three
<Malinux> hm, anskje det kanskje. sove liksom
<Mathias> natta!
<IvarB> internett var uungåelig
<jo-erlend> IvarB, som teknologi eller som konsept?
<jo-erlend> påstanden er litt vag. Man kunne si at det var uunngåelig at jorden fikk et universalspråk også, men det har vi hatt mye lenger tid til og det har ikke skjedd, selv om engelsk nå har en god posisjon til å bli det.
<Malinux> og hva er det på internett? jo, det består av flere språk
<Malinux> :)
<jo-erlend> Poenget er at internet i seg selv _er_ et språk. Det er et språk som gjør det mulig for datamaskiner å snakke sammen selvom de er i forskjellige nettverk. Et eksempel er en hjemmerouter. Den snakker trådløst, trådet og en eller annen annen teknologi.
<RoyK> t-j-a
<RoyK> internett er et nettverk, ikke et språk
<RoyK> å kalle internett for et språk, blir som å kalle E6 for en bil
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-25
<lolcat> Malinux: Kom hit og fiks alt?
<Solskogen> RoyK: der er internett i nord-korea, meg bekjent.
<RoyK> Solskogen: sikker?
<RoyK> trodde det var helt nedkobla der
<RoyK> kan jo ikke ha et sånt forhold til landets gud^Wpresident samtidig som at man har tilgang til nett :P
<Solskogen> har en kollega som har vært der borte et par ganger - og han har hatt nett
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_North_Korea
<RoyK> så det er nok rimelig stengt for menigemann...
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<Solskogen> RoyK: mulig det bare er "Ã¥pent" for turister
<Mathias> kan update-grub legge merke til eksterne ting?
<geirha> eksterne ting?
<Mathias> minnepinner osv
<lolcat> hvis den er pa usb storage legger den vel merke til det den er pa?
<RoyK> usb-ting er jo som alt annet - det er jo bare en lagringsenhet tilkobla på et grensesnitt
<RoyK> så, bruker du ide, sata, sas, scsi, usb-minnepinne, sd-kort, *whatever*, det er bare en lagringsdings
<lolcat> 25 timer aa overskrive 32gb minnekort 38 ganger, er det normal hastighet?
<RoyK> spørs jo hva slags minnekort det er :P
<lolcat> SDHC
<lolcat> En av class 133=
<lolcat> ?
<lolcat> Kan ikke sjekke for om 16 timer
<Solskogen> hmf, raring har fortsatt den litt teite bug-en at dersom du installerer fra usb (som blir /dev/sda) så vil grub installere seg på /dev/sda selv om du har spesifisert at du skal benytte /dev/sdb
<Mathias> åhh?
<geirha> Solskogen: grub vil legge seg på /dev/sda uavhengig av hvilken disk du installerer OSet til, men du kan velge en annen disk/partisjon for grub under installasjonen
<geirha> Vil ikke kalle det en bug, med uten du faktisk spesifiserte at grub skulle installeres en annen plass
<geirha> Grub-valget var "gjemt" bak en "Avansert"-knapp en gang i tida. Husker ikke hvordan det ser ut i nyere utgivelser.
<Mathias> oh my god
<lolcat> /dev/sdc: write error: Input/output error
<lolcat> Fuu
<lolcat> Minnekortet vil ikke la meg overskrive det med wipe
<geirha> Frem med slegga da
<Mathias> lolcat: jeg får også io-error på sdkortet når det er i telefonen
<Mathias> mistenker at telefonen er mongo
<lolcat> det feilet etter 11 passes denne gangen
<lolcat> 3-4 forrige gang
<geirha> Sikkert godt nok. Bare fyll det opp med porno et par ganger nå. Hvis noen prøver å finne ut hva som var på disken før, burde det bremse dem litt.
<Solskogen> geirha: nå installerte jeg ved bruk av mini.iso - altså konsollutgaven av installeren. da er det ikke mulig å installere grub andre steder enn sda, med mindre man gjør det manuelt.
<IvarB> jo-erlend: kommentaren din på digi i går.... hehehe
<IvarB> (Bank-ID)
 * Malinux leste den nå :D sant så sant
<mariusko> Ai: http://www.hardware.no/artikler/ny-utgave-av-ubuntu-lanseres-i-kveld/132929
<Mathias> mistenker at det snart blir drap på maskinen
<Mathias> så var det å finne ut hvorfor bios/uefi/samme faen ikke liker kali-kortet
<Mathias> funket jo igår
<RoyK> prøv windows 8!
 * RoyK gliser stygt
<Mathias> RoyK: jeg skyter heller meg selv i foten
<Solskogen> Mathias: kali-kort?
<Mathias> kali på sd-kort
<Solskogen> kali?
<Solskogen> http://www.kali.org ?
<Mathias> jau
<Solskogen> byttet skjermkort siden sist?
<Mathias> nope, er en tilbakestående laptop
<Solskogen> som har to skjermkort?
<Mathias> nei, bare ett
<RoyK> de fleste laptopper kan vel drive ekstern og intern skjerm individuelt...
<Solskogen> vel, jeg har opplevd at safeboot sluttet å fungere da jeg installerte et nvidia-skjermkort
<Solskogen> installasjonen av windows 8 var gjort med et intel hd 4000
<Mathias> RoyK: kan jo fortsatt være det samme skjerkortet
<Mathias> skjermkortet*
<Solskogen> og noen lapdoger har jo to skjermkort i disse dager
<Solskogen> ikke safeboot... secure boot.
<Malinux> som på norsk kan oversettes med sikkerhetsmodus og trygg oppstart?
<Malinux> norsk har litt få synonymer
<Malinux> slik som at free softare ikke nødvendigvis betyr gratis softare osv
<RoyK> Øygårds forsvarer Mette-Yvonne Larsen er omtrent så tillitsvekkende som Siv Jensen...
<Malinux> høres bra ut :)
<lolcat> Jeg ma fa satt opp sann automagisk ip-ting
<lolcat> Noen cron guruer her? Jeg wil wget-e en fil hvert 5 minutt
<Solskogen> */5
<Solskogen> aka */5 * * * * /sti/til/skript
<lolcat> Ma jeg ha stien? Funker ikke wget?
<lolcat> eller, jeg kan vel bare lage et bash script til aa gjore det
<geirha> trenger ikke stien så lenge det ligger i PATH
<geirha> men vær obs på at PATH er minimal som standard, bare /usr/bin:/bin. Du setter PATH i crontab
<geirha> PATH="/home/lolcat/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin"
<geirha> */5 * * * * wget-skript
<geirha> noe sånt
<lolcat> Jeg skulle onske det var en ssh luser@173.37.*.* kommando
<lolcat> Og at den da bare provde aa logge inn pa hele rangen med sshnokkelene mine
<geirha> sshe til 65k bokser?
<lolcat> ja, jeg glemte ipn til filserveren
<lolcat> Man klarer vel aa prove 1000 samtidig, sa da tar det ikke saa lang tid
<geirha> heh
<lolcat> ssh luser@* hadde ogsa vaert fin fint
<geirha> Hæres ut som du har spammer-blod i årene
<lolcat> jeg er bare for lat til aa finne ip adressene
<lolcat> lurer pa om det kukes til pga antallet iper jeg bruker
<geirha> Hva med å bruke dns?
<lolcat> jeg bruker afraid.org
<lolcat> Ma bare finne et autoupdate script som krever veldig lite effort a sette opp
<geirha> går det ikke an å bruke dhclient eller lignende?
<geirha> Hm. Nei, hva het den nå? ddclient?
<geirha> ja, ddclient var det jeg tenkte på
<lolcat> Ma jeg redigere konfigfiler?
<lolcat> eller funker dpkg-reconfigure?
<geirha> sist jeg installerte ddclient via apt-get, kom det opp sånne whiptail-dialoger som skrev konfigfila for meg
<lolcat> sweet
<lolcat> husker til og med passordet til afraid.org
<Mathias> lolcat: sleng opp noe med nmap da
<Mathias> nmap kan fint skanne nettverkene uten å sjekke porter osv
<lolcat> jeg tror kanskje det er lettere aa plugge den i fjernsynet og trykke ifconfig
<Mathias> og lolcat om du har en openwrt i huset er det dødslett å slenge opp navn på boksene (og andre bokser som ligger utenfor nettverket)
<lolcat> Jeg kjorer unmanaged switch
<lolcat> sist jeg sjekket stottet ikke routeren min openwrt
<lolcat> Mathias: Jeg tror ikke jeg har et nettverk? Alle maskinene er koblet rett pa internet
<Mathias> :o
<lolcat> Egen ipv4 og ipv6 pa alt
<lolcat> Enklere sann
<Mathias> lolcat: statisk ip? hosts-fila :P
<lolcat> Endrer seg sann, innimellom
<lolcat> hver tredje maned kanskje?
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje jeg slenger opp en liten epost-server
<lolcat> Hores ikke smart ut
<RoyK> oppdaga en litt kul ting her. ser ut som om man kan bruke lvm-speiling for å overføre data til større disk. greit når man skal flytte om på lagring i virtualiserte miljøer
<RoyK> type, filsystem på lvm fullt... legg til ny disk med vgextend, lvconvert -m1 ... vente ... så tror jeg det burde gå å koble fra den gamle (mindre) disken, utvide vg og så lv
<lolcat> Jeg trodde det var hele poenget med lvm?
<lolcat> RoyK: Er det vanskelig aa sette opp en kryptert vps?
<RoyK> vet ikke...
<RoyK> som regel får du vel OSet ferdig installert
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er enda lettere med pvmove
<lolcat> jeg tenkte pa min egen maksin
<RoyK> fra 12.10 og framover kan du jo velge om OS-disken skal prypteres
<RoyK> krypteres, evt
<Mathias> pryptering <3
<RoyK> evt kan du bruke et kryptert filsystem til /var/lib/libvirt/images
<RoyK> trenger du en vm for hemmelighetene? :D
<RoyK> tror det letteste vil være å sette opp en vm på 13.04 eller noe med krypta rot
<Solskogen> http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1304-brings-dramatic-graphical-performance-enhancements
<Mathias> rot, root, og atter rot
<RoyK> ellers holder jo krypterte hjemmeområder ganske lenge, da
<Mathias> *håpe på at laptopen ikke tar fyr*
<jo-erlend> Hurra! 13.04 er ute :)
<Solskogen> jo-erlend: det er ingen store endringer fra i går :)
<Solskogen> slash siden
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, neida, sånn er det alltid. Men det er jo moro når det er offisielt uansett :)
<Solskogen> støttes. ser frem til å rote litt mer med lxc.
<Solskogen> håper det har blitt litt bedre siden sist
<lolcat> 50MB/sec da er det wired?
<lolcat> jau, det ma det vell, har 54mbps wireless
<lolcat> Na ma jeg bare legge til raidet i fstab og sa er jeg golden
<lolcat> Ingen feil pa diskene heller
<lolcat> Burde jeg oppgradere til 13.04?
<jo-erlend> fra..?
<jo-erlend> det er veldig mye bra i 13.04. Ikke minst når det gjelder ytelse og da særlig grafikk.
<lolcat> 12.10
<lolcat> Jeg tenker serveren kan leve pa hva na enn den har, for den var mye hassle og sette opp
<lolcat> men laptopen kunne gjerne blitt oppgradert til hakket nyere
<lolcat> Kanskje jeg gidder aa installere sikkelig gnome igjen isteden for xfce
<jo-erlend> så lenge det er støttet... Du må jo for all del ikke kjøre en server med utgått Ubuntu, men særlig på server er jo LTS veldig behagelig.
<lolcat> Den kjorer enten 12.10 eller 12.04
<jo-erlend> la oss håpe at det er 12.04LTS, men du bør sjekke det ut så du vet.
<jo-erlend> skjønt; 12.04 lever jo en stund enda. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg mente; 12.10 lever jo en stund enda!
<lolcat> Jeg vil helst ha samme system pa alle sammen
<lolcat> vps, filserver, laptoper
<lolcat> jo-erlend: Jeg lurer pa om det er verdt det a instalere apt-cacher
<jo-erlend> lolcat, det kan det veldig godt være hvis du har flere maskiner som laster ned samme pakke.
<lolcat> Jeg har filserveren og to laptoper som er i bruk
<lolcat> fikk konvertert dama til linux nar hun knuste skjermen pa eeeEN
<jo-erlend> jeg knuste skjermen på laptopen min for en stund siden også. :(
 * RoyK oppdaterte http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system) litt
<lolcat> jo-erlend: Jeg sa at at dritten ikke var verdt aa fikse og ga henne en Dell Latitude D630
<lolcat> Hun skal vaere bra uforsiktig for a drepe den
<jo-erlend> RoyK, bra mann! :)
<lolcat> Vurderer a kjope meg webkamera
<jo-erlend> lolcat, har skikkelig lyst på Dell XPS13.
<jo-erlend> ellers har jeg vært strålende fornøyd med min Acer Aspire 1810TZ. Tror jeg skal bytte skjermen på den.
<lolcat> til en matt skjerm?
<geirha> RoyK: 2014-01?
<RoyK> mhm - non-lts er nede på 9 måneders support
<RoyK> så blir det vel forhåpentligvis enda mer fokus på LTS
<geirha> Burde ha sjekka den [63]-eren først :)
<RoyK> [63]?
<geirha> <ref>-en. Det stod jo der :)
<lolcat> jo-erlend: Jeg liker min samsung, stor og tung, men med ssd + 16gb + i5 og ekstra harddisk fungerer den ypperlig
<jo-erlend> lolcat, ah, svært gjerne en matt skjerm ja! Det hadde jeg ikke tenkt over :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, mhm. Det er også gjort andre endringer. LTS er mindre fokusert på nye funksjoner og mer fokusert på testing før slipp.
<lolcat> jo-erlend: Jeg kan ikke fordra glossy pcskjermer
<jo-erlend> lolcat, enig i det. Kanskje det var en fordel av skjermen knuste? :)
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er bare hvor jeg får kjøpt en 13" matt skjerm?
<lolcat> laptop-screens.com?
<lolcat> eller hva de heter
<Mathias> RoyK: her?
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> skal bare sporre for jeg leker med partisjonene, skal se om jeg faar tatt en screenshot
<RoyK> pastebin fdisk -l
<Mathias> bruker gparted *lete etter kolon*
<lolcat> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda offset=0 count=1024
<lolcat> nei, partisjonstabellen ligger etter begynnelsen?
<geirha> partisjonstabellen ligger i de 512 første bytene
 * Mathias biter 512*8 ganger
<geirha> jeg vil ikke anbefale å overskrive den med nuller
<Mathias> er visst umulig aa faa tatt screenshot
<Mathias> nei, skit i det, faar bare herpe disken :P
<geirha> hvis du har engelsk tastaturoppsett, ligger : på ø
<Mathias> er en rar miks av noe
<lolcat> Jeg prover aa fa igang en kampanje for aa endre hele verden til ANSI 1968
<Mathias> æææøøøååå
<Mathias> derja
<lolcat> Jeg lurer pa om det er nettverket som er 50MB/s eller om det er raidet
<geirha> lolcat: Nei, codepage 437
<RoyK> lolcat: prøv å poste den kommandoen på #ubuntu, og jeg vil tro du ikke klarer å begynne nedtellinga før du får kick+ban - ikke paste sånt er du snill. en eller annen newbie kan plutselig lure på hva det der er for slags kommando og ...
<lolcat> Beklager, jeg bare prover aa laere syntaksen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> du trenger ikke å angi offset med mindre den er positiv
<lolcat> jeg blander alltid if og of
<Mathias> hehe
<RoyK> er jo lett å huske "if == input file" osv
<lolcat> RoyK: Neida, men jeg vil kunne trenge flagget senere
<RoyK> hva prøver du å gjøre egentlig?
<IvarB> of er det man sier når en if ikke funker som den skal :P
<lolcat> INput og output file er jo ok aa huske, har aldris forstatt hva det sto for
<lolcat> RoyK: fjerne partisjonstabell
<RoyK> og alle dataene?
<RoyK> eller skal du skrive om partisjonstabellen
<lolcat> Noen ganger blir gparted gretten hvis du roter til partisjonstabellen, da er det greit aa nulle ut
<Mathias> lolcat: da man har "create new partition table"
<RoyK> lolcat: skal du prøve å beholde dataene?
<lolcat> RoyK: Nei, da ville jeg ikke rort partisjonstabellen
<RoyK> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/asdf bs=1M count=10 # kverker første 10MB - burde holde
<Mathias> nå ser ihvertfall harddisken bedre ut
<Mathias> ntfs (98 mb, turte ikke slette da den var merket som støvel), swap (6-ish gb), logisk volum (resten av plassen som var igjen), ubuntu partisjon på 200-ish gb, kali på 24-ish gb
<RoyK> Mathias: med grub i mbr, så har ikke den partisjonen noe å si
<Mathias> vel, har ikke lyst til å ta sjanser :P
<RoyK> pingle :)
<lolcat> finnes det noen god mate a gjore en fil utilgjengelig uten to parter?
<geirha> Ekte menn partisjonerer med   vim /dev/sda
<RoyK> lolcat: hva mener du?
<Mathias> geirha: bare roper ut i binærkode til maskinen
<RoyK> hexedit!
<lolcat> Hvis jeg feks hadde en sextape med noen, og vi kun vil ha mulighet til a apne den sammen?
<RoyK> geirha: siden vim leser inn hele fila før den går i edit mode, blir det litt kløn :P
<geirha> RoyK: bagateller :P
<lolcat> Bare aa ha nok swap det :P
<geirha> lolcat: kryptere den med to nøkler
<Mathias> 52 minutter til ene gparted-saken er ferdig
<lolcat> Mathias: Har du millioner av partisjoner eller en enorm harddisk?
<lolcat> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail'
<lolcat> Problemet med kryptering er at jeg suger til aa huske passord, jeg trenger noe jeg kan skrive ut pa en papirlapp og legge rundt om kring
<Mathias> lolcat: 5-ish partisjoner, men utvidet den ene i begge veier
<geirha> lolcat: http://xkcd.com/936/
<lolcat> geirha: Jeg klarer ikke aa huske setninger heller
<geirha> Forslag til passetning: Jeg husker ikke!
<geirha> Hvordan hadde du tenkt å sikre det ellers?
<Mathias> bruk en fysisk nøkkel da :P
<lolcat> geirha: Jeg legger passordet i safen?
<lolcat> eventuelt bruker noe som allerede er i safen som passord
<geirha> Hva er problemet da da?
<lolcat> Jeg er lat, og safen er ikke her
<geirha> FÃ¥r ha sex uten kamera da
<mariusko> Bah, upgraderen har brukket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1172740
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1172740 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Quantal->Raring: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New]
<mariusko> FÃ¥r ta det halvmanuelt da
<lolcat> Hvordan finner jeg en disk som ikke er del av raid eller rota?
<lolcat> Error 2009 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1442 hours (60 days + 2 hours)
<lolcat> 2009 feil i smart, er det noe a bry seg om? :P
<Mathias> jeg er lur, knakk all pringlesen i to :D
<lolcat> http://pastebin.ca/2366414
<lolcat> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
<lolcat> Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<Mathias> doit da :P
<lolcat> Klarer ikke aa kopiere hele disken pa 24 timer i denne hastigheten
<lolcat>    ipos:   239469 MB,   errors:     584,    average rate:    2423 kB/s
<Mathias> kopier til den dør da :P
<lolcat> rescued:   103585 MB,  errsize:  51320 MB,  current rate:        0 B/s
<lolcat> Dette er bare forste run da, etter en til med retries faar jeg nok ut relativt mye
<lolcat> Det ser ut som ubuntu klarte aa lese partisjonstabellen
<lolcat> Sweet
<lolcat> tmux er genialt
<lolcat> dele terminalen i fire
<lolcat> folge med pa bandwith, rtorrent, raid, og ddrescue i en terminal
 * Mathias deler lolcat i terninger :)
<Mathias> jeg foretrekker bare å fyre opp masse terminaler :P
<lolcat> Mathias: greit aa ha en samleting nar pa servere
<Mathias> tja
<geirha> UnicodeDecodeError er pythons svar på java.lang.NullPointerException
<IvarB> mange foretrekker screen over tmux...
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> men har faktisk ikke prøvd tmux
<Mathias> har vært fornøyd nok med screen
<Mathias> men *restøvle*
<lolcat> IvarB: Kombinasjonen av tmux og weechat er helt grusomt, det er saa mange fager og gorr
<IvarB> derfor bruker man screen+weechat
<IvarB> og skrur av nickcolors i weechat ;)
<lolcat> Jeg liker faktisk ingen av endringene tmux har i forhold til irssi
<lolcat> watch er ogsa ekstremt nyttig
<lolcat> Na som jeg har en ny harddisk i kabinettet tror jeg ikke jeg kan lukke det igjen
<IvarB> å si at watch er ekstremt nyttig er jo som å si at det å puste er praktisk
<IvarB> ...
<lolcat> Jeg er litt fristet til aa sette opp dsmeg dsemg desmg dsemeg demsg til aa bruke den riktige kommandoen
<Mathias> yay
<Mathias> fikk installert kali
<Mathias> og slettet den siste jævelen av ntfs
<Mathias> skal vi se om jeg får startet opp igjen
<lolcat> jeg provde a installere programvare for aa overvake temperatur, det krasjet tmux
<lolcat> +12.1C i kabinettet, jeg tviler litt nar det er 20 i rommet...
<RoyK> lolcat: ddrescue?
<RoyK> lolcat: hva slags disk, forresten?
<lolcat> WD
<lolcat> 250gb
<lolcat> RoyK: http://pastebin.ca/2366414 <- det ser vel ikke sa ille ut? :P
<lolcat> Model Family:     Western Digital Scorpio Blue Serial ATA
<RoyK> synes det ser ganske ille ut, jeg :P
<RoyK> hvor lenge har ddrescue fått kjøre? ga du den ei loggfil?
<lolcat> Jau, det skal vel minst 800 sektorer til for aa bekymre seg
<lolcat> den kjorte vel en uke forrige gang
<lolcat> har loggfil
<lolcat> rescued:   113728 MB,  errsize:  57032 MB,  current rate:        0 B/s              ???
<RoyK> håper du ikke har brukt disken / montert noe rw siden du kjørte ddrescue
<RoyK> ddrescue kan fort bruke ei uke på å få ut data
<lolcat> nope
<RoyK> er det ille, er er det jo bare å legge tilbake fra backup (hint, hint, nudge, nudge)
<lolcat> sa 160GB ferdig, bare 90GB igjen, sa far den lov til aa prove retries og sant
<RoyK> hvor lang tid tok det?
<RoyK> 35% datatap så langt :P
<lolcat> en uke ca
<RoyK> rimelig (dog noe treg) backup på crashplan.com
<lolcat> Den har ikke retries, sa errorsizen trimmes fort bort nar jeg er ferdig med forste runde
<RoyK> ok
<lolcat> er det noen fornuftig mate aa mounte et saa skadet filsystem?
<RoyK> teit med disker som ikke støtter erc
<lolcat> erc?
<RoyK> sånn at den ikke går i "deep recovery" for hver jævla sektor som er død
<Mathias> \o/
<RoyK> WD-disker gjør det
<lolcat> Den er saa rar, den spinner opp, treffer maks farten, saa stopper den helt, og sa gjor den det samme paa nytt
<RoyK> dvs wd green, black og blue
<Mathias> /o\
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> kort sagt
<lolcat> Bra jeg har seagate i raidet mitt
<RoyK> lolcat: eller - prøv smartctl -l scterc /dev/asdf
<RoyK> eldre wd-disker støtter det
<lolcat> mens den recoverer?
<RoyK> det er bare en forespørsel til kontrolleren
<RoyK> feil kommando
<RoyK> vent litt
<RoyK> pastebin smartctl -x /dev/disken
<Mathias> får også håpe satan ikke hoppet fra laptopen og inn på telefonen
<lolcat> pastebin er en kommando?
<RoyK> joda, riktig kommando
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601612/
<Mathias> pastebinit <3
<lolcat> jeg tor ikke kjore apt akkurat na
<RoyK> lolcat: se pastebin - prøv
<lolcat> skjer ingenting
<RoyK> med "smartctl -l scterc /dev/sdc" eller tilsvarende?
<lolcat> sdd
<RoyK> er disken på usb nå?
<lolcat> ja, den starter men viser ingenting
<lolcat> nei, sata i filserveren
<RoyK> ok
<lolcat> stakk den inn sa jeg slipper aa ha laptopen staende i ro, og sann at den kan herje i flere uker
<RoyK> om du skulle klare å avbryte ddrescue, så fortsetter den jo der den slapp
<lolcat> der fullforte den
<RoyK> output?
<lolcat> Read: Disabled, Write: Disabled
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> da støtter den scterc
<RoyK> skru på, så tar nok recovery *mye* kortere tid
<RoyK> smartctl -l scterc,40,40 /dev/asdf
<RoyK> evt 10,10
<RoyK> 10,10 gjør at den bare prøver hver sektor i 1 sekund før den gir opp
<RoyK> så kan ddrescue prøve igjen selv
<RoyK> ellers vil kontrolleren (på disken) bruke opp mot 3 minutter per sektor, noe som ikke gir mening
<RoyK> evt 1,1 for 100ms
<RoyK> det er bedre at ddrescue gjør den jobben der enn at kontrolleren skal leke smart doktor
<RoyK> den vet jo ikke en dritt
<Mathias> RoyK: stolt av meg nå som eneste windowspakket er i en vm? :)
<lolcat> hah, ja, det suger litt nar den pauser 1 til 2 minutter hver gang det er feil
<RoyK> Mathias: hehe
<RoyK> Mathias: kvm eller vbox?
<Mathias> virtualbox
<Mathias> fint gui og den samarbeider med unity greit
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> lettere å ha med å gjøre til desktop-ting enn kvm
<Mathias> blir mer eller mindre som en mongolid vanlig vindu
<lolcat> RoyK: Sweet, naa raser den gjennom errsize isteden for minuttlange pauser
<lolcat> med 1 ms
<RoyK> 100ms
<RoyK> 10 == 1sec
<lolcat> Ja, det er rett
<RoyK> om du har noe raid med disker som støtter scterc, så skru det på
<RoyK> kanskje ikke så lite som 100ms, du vil jo kanskje la disken prøve litt selv også, men gjerne lavt
<lolcat> stotter seagate det?
<RoyK> de jeg har prøvd, støtter det
<RoyK> men er jo bare å prøve
<lolcat> Akkurat na vil jeg jo bare kopiere det som er lettkopierbart
<RoyK> du får raskt beskjed om ikke støttes jamfør http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601618/
<RoyK> har noen WD Black-disker i raidet jeg ikke har giddi å bytte ut ennå
<lolcat> de stottet ikke det :/
<RoyK> :(
<Mathias> RoyK: god "midlertidig" hdd for OS som koster mindre enn en ssd?
<RoyK> hvor stor?
<lolcat> Mathias: du kan kjope denne nar jeg er ferdig med recovery
<lolcat> eller, du kan faa den
<RoyK> :D
<Mathias> 500gb-1tb-ish
<RoyK> WD Red skal være ganske bra
<RoyK> dvs, du skulle kanskje ha 2,5"?
<RoyK> lolcat: scterc vil bli resatt når disken mister strømmen
<Mathias> RoyK: samme faen egentlig, skal i en stasjonær jævel
<lolcat> Jeg trenger flere molex kabler til psuen min, frister aa bare kjope en ny moduler stromforsyning
<Mathias> men mye mulig at det kun blir kabinett + hk + psu i første omgang
<RoyK> WD Red, da
<RoyK> Mathias: tror jeg måtte ut med 1350 spenn da jeg kjøpte hk+cpu+minne til hjemmeserveren :P
<lolcat> RoyK: hvilken socket?
<Mathias> RoyK: er hovedmaskin denne skal brukes til :P
<lolcat> Jeg bruker FM1, litt idiotisk, men den er stille
<lolcat> og svinbillig
<RoyK> AM3, tror jeg
<RoyK> en to-kjerne-sak
<RoyK> funker fint med noen vm-er og som filservere
<RoyK> filserver, evt
<lolcat> Ja generellt sett har den ikke mye load
<lolcat> Akkurat na klarer ddrescue aa spise halve cpuen da
<RoyK> forståelig
<RoyK> sikkert mye wio
<Mathias> RoyK: serverererererer!
<lolcat> Men du hadde rett, det gar veldig mye fortere naa
<RoyK> eller %wa slik top rapporterer
<RoyK> lolcat: "deep recovery" er noe forbanna tull som er innført for å skille desktop- og "enterprise"-disker
<lolcat> Jeg hadde jo en 80GB disk med omtrent samme problemet, og den funket liksom, men var satan sa treg
<Mathias> RoyK: så bedre å ha raid så du bare kan skyte disken til helvetet med en gang? :P
<lolcat> Ved aa gjore det sann kjoper jo folk ny pc siden den er "for treg"
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, men helst med scterc sånn at du tåler litt småfeil uten at den kaster disken på grunn av en sektor
<Mathias> RoyK: du som er lagringsnerd burde ha en 3,5" hdd-kanon
<Mathias> kan du skyte ned et par "windows-strongholds"
<lolcat> Burde satt opp wipe til aa nuke disker som md ikke liker saa man faar retur
<RoyK> jeg har denne i /etc/rc.local for å unngå at raidet kaster en disk på grunn av en dårlig sektor eller tre http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601667/
<lolcat> Bare 60GB igjen
<RoyK> gikk unna, gitt :D
<RoyK> mye feil?
<lolcat> Ser ut som 2 til 1 forholdet holder seg selv med disse instillingene
<lolcat> 64816MB i errsize
<lolcat> 712 errors
<RoyK> har jo ikke økt så mye
<lolcat> RoyK: Jeg er sa spent pa hva som ligger pa denne disken
<RoyK> gammel sak?
<IvarB> henta på dynga?
<lolcat> tg i 2009?
<lolcat> tror jeg at jeg kjopte den
<IvarB> sikkert full av porr
<lolcat> hehe
<lolcat> Haper den ogsa har en bitcoin wallet :P
<IvarB> om den var fra tg mener jeg
<IvarB> var det et tynt lag med slim på den? :P
<IvarB> hahaha du kan jo drømme også da
<lolcat> den var litt skitten
<RoyK> lolcat: om ikke annet får du litt erfaring i datagjenoppretting :D
<lolcat> Jeg har 160 bitcoins som jeg ikke vet hvor jeg gjorde av
<IvarB> tuller du?
<lolcat> Nei
<lolcat> Jeg betalte $40 dollar for 225
<lolcat> Jeg var saa fornermet fordi selgeren ikke ville selge til $0.18
<Mathias> hahaha :P
<IvarB> 142k det gutten min
<IvarB> i NOK
<RoyK> kanskje forståelig at du vil ha disken gjenoppretta :D
<IvarB> haha ja
<IvarB> send den til ibas
<IvarB> ffs
<RoyK> lolcat: jeg tar 10% for support :D
<lolcat> IvarB: Kjipt hvis det ikke er wallet da
<Mathias> jeg tar 120% for å være her
<lolcat> Men hvis dette tar en 14 dager saa dobler vel bitcoins seg
<lolcat> Sa kan jeg flytte til USA og bo der i 10 ar uten aa jobbe
<IvarB> ser ut som btc er på vei opp igjen ja
<Mathias> mens du sprer "path to enlightenment"? (jeg har glodd "litt" for mye på stargate)
<Mathias> the book of origin er der også!
<Mathias> ren ondskap, rett ut fra EA
<lolcat> Jeg angrer pa at jeg ikke tok opp forbrukslan paa flere hundre tusen i 2009 for aa kjope bitcoins
<Mathias> er nok mange som gjør det
<Mathias> hva ligger btc på nå?
<lolcat> 140ish?
<lolcat> 153 pa mtgox
<RoyK> http://bitcoincharts.com/
<Mathias> installerer ff :P
<Mathias> iceweasel var ehhh, litt mongo imo
<lolcat> 50GB igjen, dette gar radig unna
<RoyK> you owe me :D
<lolcat> hvor lenge maa jeg vente for jeg kan se paa filene? :P
<lolcat> jeg far vel ikke mounted et filsystem som mangler 70GB?
<Mathias> stemmer jo, iceweasel er jo rebranded ff
<RoyK> sannsynligvis får du montert det, men det vil være mye grums der
<Mathias> *sette opp sync* da
<RoyK> lolcat: ta en kopi av ddrescue-bildet og la ddrescue fortsette
<lolcat> 26409 mysql      20   0  483M 38816   760 S  0.0  0.5  0:00.61 /usr/sbin/mysqld     ???/dev/md127                               2,7T  1,8T  829G  69% /raid5
<lolcat> /dev/md127                               2,7T  1,8T  829G  69% /raid5
<lolcat> Ma nok utvide raidet med en til disk
<RoyK> det er trivielt
<Mathias> slett litt dritt :P
<RoyK> lolcat: forresten - du laga vel denne som md0 - la du den til i /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<RoyK> lolcat: pastebin /etc/mdstat
<IvarB> lolcat: finnes det noe cli basert bitcoin app?
<lolcat> IvarB: bitcoind?
<lolcat> saa kjorer du kommandoer mot den
<lolcat> RoyK: Den var md0 pa laptopen
<lolcat> Pa filserveren var den plug and play
<lolcat> faen, jeg sa at noen jenter kunne sove her
<RoyK> lolcat: mdadm --examine --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> så redigerer du mdadm.conf og endrer til md0, og kjører update-initramfs -u
<lolcat> fikser det etter recoverien, vill ikke borke den na som det funker
<RoyK> greit nok
<RoyK> lolcat: det første passet til ddrescue går som regel fort (med scterc), det er resten som tar tild...
<RoyK> tid
<Mathias> "resten som tar sild" sa fiskeren
<lolcat> RoyK: Ja, men den -r 3 bruker aa trimme ned errsizen ganske kraftig
<lolcat> Hunden spiller squash med filserveren
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> lolcat: joda, burde funke
<RoyK> lolcat: bare - når første pass er ferdig, bruk rsync til å kopiere diskbildet, så kan du prøve å montere driten
<lolcat> hadde vaert fint med litt input om hva som ligger pa den
<lolcat> 142 + 75
<lolcat> 217?
<RoyK> bc
<Mathias> lolcat: `echo "142+75" | bc`
<Mathias> legg merke til `-saken
<RoyK> echo $(( 142 + 75 ))
<Mathias> jeg liker bc bedre :P
<RoyK> joda, bc er fin
<RoyK> men lettere å bare starte bc og skrive 1+2
<Mathias> kommer litt an på
<RoyK> går fortere :)
<Mathias> jeg har jo alias i irssi :D
<Mathias> /calc 2^1928
<lolcat> Jeg ma faa fikset temperaturoversikt, da er mine 4 paneler for tmux komplett
<RoyK> jau
<lolcat> kan jeg pa min maskin mounte ting pa filserveren? hvordan vil en loopmount pa et sshfs fungere?
<RoyK> sshfs funker på alt
<RoyK> nfs funker sannsynligvis bedre
<lolcat> men vil den vaere mounted bare pa laptopen eller pa begge?
<RoyK> begge funker delt
<RoyK> sshfs er mer fleksibel, siden den jobber i usermode
<RoyK> sånn at om du monterer rota, så vil den følge andre monterte filsystemer
<RoyK> nfs er raskere - mye - men vil ikke følge montering av andre filsystem, så om du har /data liggede på et raid og eksporterer /, så vil /data fremstå som tom med nfs
<Mathias> sshfs er fint hvis du skal ha noe som ikke er samba av fildeling på f.eks. android :P
<RoyK> men igjen, det er jo bare å fikse skporteringa riktig
<lolcat> jeg synes det er saa lettvint med linux
<RoyK> samba / cifs er ganske greit
<Mathias> RoyK: ikke alltid
<RoyK> joda, med unix-atributter funker det fint
<Mathias> for plutselig blir noe supermongolid helt ut av det blå
<Mathias> også blir det sirup
<RoyK> jeg bruker nfs mellom servere
<lolcat> Na har jeg raidet mitt paa laptopen, via gigabitswitchen mister jeg ingen ytelse ved aa sende filer via nettverket
<RoyK> det går unna
<RoyK> dvs her hjemme bruker jeg AFP av alle ting, men det er lettere fra en mac
<Mathias> men tutes, zzzz'e litt mens maskinen kuker med nettverket mitt :P
<lolcat> Mac er vel som en hvilken som helst annen ubuntumaskin?
<lolcat> 80GB som er borte
<RoyK> så kjør en rsync og la den fortsette med gjenoppretting
<lolcat> 20GB igjen
<RoyK> tror jeg så tilsvarende sist jeg gjenoppretta en disk - endte opp med 99,noe% recovery
<lolcat> ja, jeg mistet sann 6MB pa 80GBen
<RoyK> hvor har du lagt diskbildet?
<RoyK> stor disk?
<RoyK> raidet?
<lolcat>  /raid5
<lolcat> ja
<lolcat> tror raid5 har litt treg skrivehastighet, lurer pa om det ikke er raskere aa kopiere tilbake til laptopen
<RoyK> et friskt raid er ikke tregt
<Mathias> kanskje det har virus eller bakterier i systemet? </mathiashumor>
<RoyK> lolcat: kjør smartctl -x på de raid-diskene
<RoyK> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RoyK> for i in [abcde]; do smartctl -x /dev/sd$i; done| pastebinit
<RoyK> eller.no
<lolcat> hvorfor?
<lolcat> tror bitmapen gjor det tregere?
<lolcat> eventuelt RSA nokkelen?
<lolcat> 4096bit valgte jeg
<lolcat> Hjelper vel fint lite nar den er generert paa ubuntu da :P
<RoyK> rsa-nøkkelen brukes jo bare til å åpne ting
<lolcat> dasaa
<RoyK> det brukes symmetrisk kryptering under
<RoyK> typisk AES eller noe
<lolcat> 15GB igjen
<RoyK> kjør top, så ser du hva slags cpu-bruk den har
<RoyK> Cpu(s):  3.9%us,  5.3%sy,  2.5%ni, 79.7%id,  6.6%wa,  0.0%hi,  2.0%si,  0.0%st
<RoyK> paste den der
<lolcat> men htop har farger!
<Mathias> farger er <3!
<RoyK> ja, men htop viser ikke ting så grundig
<lolcat> %Cpu(s):  1,6 us, 35,7 sy,  0,0 ni, 28,7 id, 28,6 wa,  0,0 hi,  5,4 si,  0,0 st
<lolcat> Saa kopiere paa raidet til seg selv da?
<RoyK> ja, burde funke
<lolcat> med cp eller rsync?
<lolcat> eller det du sa med r
<RoyK> på første kopiering har det ikke noe å si om du bruker rsync eller cp. senere bør du bruke rsync, siden den kjører en bindiff sån at ting går fortere
<RoyK> "det jeg sa med r"?
<lolcat> rsync
<RoyK> rsync funker som cp
<RoyK> første gang
<lolcat> men rsync har vel progress bar?
<RoyK> rsync -P
<lolcat> rsync -P inn ut?
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> rsync -P wax wax :P
<lolcat> rsync -P 250-hdd ../250-test
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> med mindre .. er på rota :P
<lolcat> det er til raid5 mappen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> burde gå greit unna - var det tre disker du hadde i raidet?
<lolcat> 2
<RoyK> ok
<lolcat> Bare 900GB igjen, tror jeg adder en til
<RoyK> 2x2T?
<lolcat> 2x3tb
<RoyK> k
<lolcat> billigst pergb
<RoyK> kjøp en WD Red
<RoyK> de støtter scterc
<lolcat> dyr?
<RoyK> nei, men spinner på 5400rpm
<RoyK> du kan kanskje få en WD Black rimelig av meg - støtter ikke scterc
<RoyK> må bare få ut fingern for å få bytta til hitachi-diskene jeg har liggende :P
<lolcat> 3tb?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> 2
<RoyK> så det funker nok ikke så bra :P
<lolcat> men da trenger jeg vel mist to?
<RoyK> ikke lurt å blande sånn
<RoyK> http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1335006
<lolcat> jeg tenkte raid5 x2TB + raid5 x3tb inn i lvm
<RoyK> koster ikke så mye
<RoyK> så kan du kjøpe en til når du trenger mer eller vil bytte til raid6
<RoyK> men framfor alt - fiks en backupløsning
<RoyK> crashplan er greit - det finnes andre også, men jeg har ikke funnet noe bedre for linux
<lolcat> backuplosning som i noe som putter ting pa filserveren?
<RoyK> på linux-raid-mailinglista er det omtrent ukentlige poster om raid-5 som går til helvete - det vanlige er at en disk tryner og så plutselig er det dårlige sektorer på en annen og så - whoops - boom
<lolcat> problemet er helvettet med filer jeg har
<RoyK> backupløsning som i programvare du installerer på filserveren som sender backup opp i skya
<lolcat> Jeg maa faa gaatt gjennom bilder og sant
<lolcat> halvparten er soppel, og saa har jeg masse duplikat
<RoyK> skrev en liten perl-greie for å finne duplikater
<lolcat> Jeg vet ikke hvordan man handterer 20-30GB med bilder
<lolcat> muligens opptill 60gb
<lolcat> I en mappe saa krasjer den jo alt
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/finddup/
<RoyK> det funker fint med noen titusner av filer (eller millioner?) i ei mappe
<lolcat> Nautilus blir mongo nar den prover aa generere 20k miniatyrer
<RoyK> prøvd med digikam?
<lolcat> Ja, men den manglet grunnleggende funksjonalitet (eller saa fant jeg det ikke)
<lolcat> Den ville laste opp til facebook eller picasa, men ikke til en eksterndisk
<RoyK> lolcat: du kan nok "eksportere" til eksterndisk
<lolcat> Jeg likte ansiktsgjennkjenningen
 * lolcat mumler noe om aa sette opp spellcheck igjen
<lolcat> hva faen, naa har den recovret 254 gb
<lolcat> eller, den regner vel kanskje bare errsize feil
<lolcat> Nei, der begynte errsize aa gaa nedover
<RoyK> :)
<lolcat> Kanskje den gaar gjennom hele disken en gang
<lolcat> inkludert tidligere provde sektorer
<RoyK> den går gjennom det den har logga som feil
<RoyK> ikke det den har logga som korrekte data
<lolcat> 87GB i errsize, lurer paa om den klarer aa krympe det mye
<RoyK> pleier å gjøre det
<RoyK> og med scterc, så går det litt mer unna enn uten
<RoyK> tenk på det når du kjøper ny disk til raidet
<lolcat> Jepp, men hastigheten er mye lavere naa
<RoyK> én sektor på raidet dør, og disken blir hengende i 2-3 minutter, og har du ikke satt opp device timeout, så vil raidet kaste disken
<RoyK> skjer det med to disker, uhu...
<RoyK> så se den rc.local-greia jeg posta tidligere
<lolcat> skal gjore det
<RoyK> lolcat: nå går ddrescue i "deep recovery", og da tar ting tid
<lolcat> men hvis begge blir kastet har jeg ingen disker igjen
<RoyK> men du har vel backup? ;)
 * RoyK dulter til lolcat 
<lolcat> Alt pa raidet har jeg pa laptopen
<lolcat> hvor faar jeg 2TB backup?
<RoyK> 2TB-disk på laptoppen? ;)
<RoyK> har ikke sett 2,5" 2TB
<lolcat> 756 + 60 gb
<RoyK> tror det finnes 1,5TB
<lolcat> Har plass til to disker pa en laptop
<lolcat> 1337 feil!
<RoyK> men ser ut som om diskmafian samarbeider godt nå - det burde ha vært en 6 eller 8TB-disk ute for lengst
<lolcat> 4TB er svindyrt
<RoyK> men de vil vel la markedet mettes litt først :P
<RoyK> det er jo bare 3 diskprodusenter igjen etter diverse oppkjøp
<RoyK> så - stem høyre! frp! la kapitalen styre landet! halleluja!
<RoyK> (evt ap - de er jo omtrent like ille)
<lolcat> frp har vel fint lite aa gjore med internasjonale monopol (de kunne muligens bedt telenor produsere harddisker da)
<RoyK> tja - om vi får tilsvarende styre her som de har i usa og uk osv, så blir jo bare kapitalmakten sterkere
<RoyK> det er som med alt annet, det må begynne i det små
<lolcat> Problemet der er jo absolutt ikke kapitalisme
<RoyK> jo. det. er. det.
<lolcat> Nei, selskapene styrer myndighetene som konfiskerer folk sin eiendom og overregulerer markeder
<RoyK> et totalt fravær mot å kontrollere kapitalkrefter
<RoyK> slike ting må kontrolleres fra myndighetens side - ellers blir det kaos
<RoyK> det har vi sett - gang på gang
<lolcat> Nei, staten jobber for kapitalkrefter der
<RoyK> ok? hva mener du?
<lolcat> Problemet er at staten kan skatte folk og gi bort pengene til rike personer eller kaste dem bort pa krig.
<RoyK> ja, og da er problemet igjen at kapitalkreftene har for mye innflytelse
<lolcat> Hvis myndighetene ikke hadde penger, ville de ikke kunne gatt til krig. Hvem ville betalt trilliarder for aa bombe midtosten?
<lolcat> Hvis de ikke kunne regulere markeder, eller gi bort andres penger ville ikke kapitalkreftene kunne manipulert dem
<RoyK> løsninga er i første omgang kontroll over kapitalkreftene, og selvsagt å bli litt mindre smågutt i forhold til usa
<lolcat> Det storste problemet er at hvis et stort medisinselskap vil gjore en lovendring som gjor en medisin 10 kroner dyrere, er det ikke lonnsomt for noen aa ta opp kampen. Men selskapet som tjener milliarder har masse aa tjene pa det.
<RoyK> joda, men det er mange ting som henger sammen her. det første trinnet, er å regulere kapitalmarkedet. i dag er det fritt for enhver riking å gjøre hva han eller hun vil
<RoyK> nå skal ikke jeg male faen på veggen, men med den inflasjonen vi har nå, så tar det nok maks ett år før vi får ei finanskrise også her i norge
<RoyK> fordi alle bruker mer, prisene stiger og eksportinntektene svinner
<lolcat> RoyK: Hvis jeg bare klarer aa skrape sammen 1-2 millioner flytter jeg til USA
<RoyK> sånt fortsetter ikke lenge
<RoyK> hva skal du gjøre der, da? det er dyrt der borte også
<lolcat> Houston, byen der det er best ratio mellom levekostnad og inntekt
<RoyK> her til lands har vi i det minste (så langt) systemer for de som faller utenfor, mister jobben osv
<RoyK> har vært i houston - møkkaby
<lolcat> Jeg klarer alltid aa skrape sammen 3000 til aa reise hjem
<lolcat> For de 4 millionene jeg sparer paa huset kan jeg leve resten av livet :P
<RoyK> neppe
<lolcat> Jeg tenker $1000 i maanden
<lolcat> 1250 kanskje
<lolcat> Omtrent det jeg liker aa late som jeg lever paa naa
<RoyK> ja, til du knekker et bein eller noe - $20k om du er heldig
<RoyK> men opp til deg :)
<lolcat> Jeg ville ikke levd uten helseforsikring
<geirha> http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/04/filing-taxes
<lolcat> RoyK: Eneste problemet er aa faa med meg samboeren
<RoyK> lolcat: fikk du rsynca skiten?
<lolcat> nei, den ble liksom aldri ferdig
<RoyK> hva sa progress bar?
<lolcat> jeg mener ddrescue
<lolcat> jeg forventet at den skulle stoppe uten aa gjore noe med errsize
<RoyK> ddrescue vil bruke noen dager til
<lolcat> den har allerede shavet bort 4GB med feil
<RoyK> ja, den pleier det
<RoyK> den begynner med store blokker og går nedover og nedover for å finne gjenopprettelige sektorer
<RoyK> til slutt sitter du igjen med et noen lunde intakt filsystem
<RoyK> men spurte om du kunne kjøre rsync av det diskbildet for å se om du kunne montere det
<RoyK> kan jo hende det du leter etter ligger der
<RoyK> det kan fint kjøres mens ddrescue kjøres
<lolcat> RoyK: rsync er treeeeg
<lolcat> 22MB/s?
<RoyK> du har to disker i raid-5 og ddrescue kjører og sistnevnte bruker masse iops
<RoyK> så, ja, det vil gå tregt
<RoyK> du kan eventuelt stoppe ddrescue midlertidig eller prøve mount -o ro sadf /wtf
<RoyK> men vet ikke om jeg villet stole på om mount -o ro var så read-only som den sier
<lolcat> jeg stoppet ddrescue
<RoyK> da burde det gå greit unna
<RoyK> 40-50MB/s eller noe
<lolcat> lol
<lolcat> det ble raskere nar jeg kopierte til utfor raidet
<lolcat> paa begge to
<RoyK> logisk
<RoyK> siden du da slipper å lese og skrive til/fra samme enhet
<RoyK> (elementær datalagringskunnskap)
<lolcat> Men den skrev raskere pa raidet ogsa
<lolcat> begge hoppet opp til 50MB/s, men saa avsluttet jeg den ene og naa er det 20-30MB/s
<lolcat> ahh, det kjorte en ddrescue i bakgrunnen
<RoyK> hadde du to ddrescue-sesjoner samtidig?
<lolcat> det virker sann
<RoyK> det er vel å be om bråk :)
<lolcat> jeg antok den bare var multithreading
<lolcat> tar to timer aa kopiere
<RoyK> tror jeg ville tatt en kopi av både bildefil og loggfil og starta driten fra scratch
<RoyK> om du har hatt to samtidige til samme loggfil, kan det kanskje bli litt krøll
<RoyK> det vil jo uansett gå raskere med scterc
<lolcat> da kan jeg jo prove aa mounte
<RoyK> montere, ja ;)
<lolcat> hdd-250p1            2048   488394751   244196352   83  Linux
<lolcat> Har glemt hvordan man setter offset
<RoyK> gugle sfdisk losetup offset
<RoyK> http://tinyapps.org/docs/mount_partitions_from_disk_images.html kanskje
<lolcat> jeg maa konvertere 2048 til noe fornuftig
<RoyK> 4k, tenker jeg
<RoyK> så $(( 2048 * 4096 ))
<RoyK> evt
<RoyK> så $(( 2048 * 512 ))
<RoyK> litt usikker der
<RoyK> sektorer er jo normalt 512b
<lolcat> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<lolcat> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<RoyK> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<lolcat> Linux?
<lolcat> kanskje denne gangen burde jeg kjore pa /dev/sdd1 isteden for /dev/sdd?
<RoyK> er jo bare å bruke losetup
<RoyK> koble loop0 til et sted på disken
<RoyK> har gjort det noen ganger før...
<lolcat> ah, det kan jeg gjore
<RoyK> evt kpartx
<lolcat> norske mirror er nede, saa jeg faar ikke installert
<lolcat> eller, maskinen oppforer seg merkelig
 * RoyK dasker til lolcat med utf-8-manualen
<RoyK> lolcat: de danske speilene funker bra
<lolcat> failed to stat() hdd-250
<lolcat> var smart nok til aa bruke .com pa laptopen
<lolcat> 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, +9 errors, 100% packet loss, time 10043ms
<lolcat> det er noe feil med routingen til denne serveren
<RoyK> eppe
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> om rutinga ikke funker, så vil ikke ei eneste pakke kommer fram
<RoyK> lolcat: fikk du kobla opp den partisjonen?
<lolcat> nope
<lolcat> kpartx her failer pga permissions
<lolcat> RoyK: jeg tror superblocken er bad, vet ikke helt hvordan man fikser det
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> er du root?
<RoyK> dumpe2fs /dev/sda5 | grep -i superblock
<RoyK> bytt ut med loopbacken din
<lolcat> dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/loop0
<lolcat> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<RoyK> hva var losetup-kommandoen?
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å sjekke statusen på sd-kortet?
<Mathias> den er mistenkelig sirupete
<Mathias> nå kan vi si hva vi vil! :P
<Mathias>  Timing cached reads:   6980 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3491.53 MB/sec
<Mathias>  Timing buffered disk reads:  46 MB in  3.11 seconds =  14.81 MB/sec
<Mathias> hmm
<lolcat> Mathias: 3491? den ma jo vaere cachet i ram
<Mathias> cached ja
<Mathias> men god fnatt
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-26
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> gd mrgn
<kjell75> noen her som sitter med 12.04.2 Unity?
<kjell75> noen som sitter med Unity da?
<blaamann> jepp
<kjell75>   i top bar, på konvolutten som inneholder chat, kringkasting mm.
<kjell75> nederst der har jeg en "fjern". det skjer ingenting når jeg prøver den, hva er den til?
<RoyK> den er litt fjern...
<kjell75> he he..
<kjell75> kan den være knyttet til banksaldoen?
<kjell75> ville vært mer hensiktsmessig å knytte den opp til regjeringsbygget.
<blaamann> kjell75: Har engelsk her, men kan det være en oversetting av 'Away'?
<blaamann> Status for din tilstedeværelse
<blaamann> (Oops, sikkert med en e)
<RoyK> én e i tilstedeværelse?
<RoyK> tilstdværlse?
<kjell75> nei, det står liksom for seg selv nederst, adskilt fra de andre. "Fjern". Fjernt.
<kjell75> ingen andre som har denne?
<blaamann> kjell75: Sikkert for å fjerne alle meldinger/notifications?
<kjell75> tja, det står en del meldinger om nye uleste hendelser i Gwibber, og de forsvinner ikke.
<kjell75> ja, ja. det får bare stå der til undring og forvirring.
<blaamann> kjell75: Ok, nytt forsøk fra meg. Kanskje det er for å fjerne blåskinnet på konvolutten etter at 'noe' har skjedd.
<blaamann> Ny epost f.eks vil gjøre denne konvolutten blå og kanskje 'fjern' klikkbar og dermed kan du fjerne blåskinnet.
<blaamann> " Activating the item should restore the menu title to the no-new-messages state"
<blaamann> Activating = Clicking
<RoyK> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/what-happens-if-you-text-your-parents-pretending-to-be-a-dru
<kjell75> blaamann: ja, kanskje det? den blåfargen fungerer dårlig med Evolution, som jeg har satt opp mot google...
<kjell75> RoyK: ha ha!
 * SlimG tenker BankID 2.0 blir basert på ein Chrome extension eller Silverlight
<SlimG> Prøver å ikke få opp forhåpningene for så å bli skuffet :)
<Mathias> om det blir silverlight kan de reise til /dev/null imo
<RoyK> SlimG: silverlight er jo på vei ut selv av microsoft, så jeg tviler litt på at de velger det
<RoyK> SlimG: dessuten vil vel selv den gjengen der innse at folk med linux vil bruke nettbanken
<RoyK> (og folk med mac - silverlight funker bare på nåde)
<Mathias> session hijacking er skummelt :\
<Mathias> var jo dødslett å hijacke facebooksessionen min
<Mathias> ooo, jeg har glemt å oppdatere ubuntu
<jo-erlend> lurer hardt på om jeg skal oppgradere fra 12.04 til 13.04 gitt. Det er litt forlokkende, selvom jeg egentlig hadde tenkt å holde meg til LTS frem til neste. :)
<jo-erlend> SlimG, de sier at det skal baseres på webstandarder som HTML5 og JavaScript. De har også sagt at det ikke skal kreve noe ekstra programvare installert.
<jo-erlend> morsom observasjon Kjell75 hadde der. Har aldri lagt merke til det engang. :)
<lolcat> Kan jeg deaktivere feilmeldinger i lokale terminaler?
<lolcat> vanskelig aa lese hva som staar naar det kommer hundrevis av feilmeldinger oppover skjermen
<lolcat> fikset det
<lolcat> dmseg -n3
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hvordan legger jeg flere bilder på minnepinne så jeg kan velge ved oppstart? Tenkte nyeste LTS for 32bit, 64bit og Mac, og så nyeste ikke-LTS i samme varianter. Hadde ikke det vært litt alright?
<Mathias> tror jeg failet grundig med arp-spoofinga
<kjell75> har en oppdatering som ikke vil la seg installere. Firmware for Linux kernel drivers (linux-firmware). Har huket av for security, updates og backports  i oppd.verktøy. Feilmeldingen er at "handlingen vil kreve at det installeres pakker fra en ikke-autentisert kilde". wtf?
<kjell75> får altså ikke lov å installere denne.
<kjell75> ved å gå hit: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/security/linux-firmware
<kjell75> og velge apt install, så kommer jeg til software center som sier den allerede er installert, og eneste alternativet er å fjerne den.
<kjell75> løst ved å kjøre apt-get dist-upgrade i terminal.
<RoyK> Mathias: mangel på ssl er også skummelt ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: om du bruker fb uten https, så er det vel din feil ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: og sslstrip
 * RoyK sjekker
<Mathias> men har lært meg en ting, vpn for harde livet :P
<Mathias> og at det er mistenkelig enkelt med arp-spoofing på sorgjest (kommunalt hotspot)
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> gamle arp-spoofing-angrep
<RoyK> funker dårlig om man ikke godkjenner ugyldige sertifikater
<Mathias> RoyK: om du går rett på https ja, men som regel skriver man jo bare "facebook.com" (og iirc så redirecter fb deg til https, men om sslstrip er i mellom gjør den ikke det)
<RoyK> ja, men om sslstrip kjører et man-in-the-middle-angrep, så bruker den et annet sertifikat, og da vil nettleseren din reagere
<RoyK> dvs, om du bruker denne smart, så virker den
<Mathias> kan f.eks. si at 99% av folkene på f.eks. sorgjest ikke bruker https://facebook.com når de skal logge inn :P
<RoyK> men om du har snarveier, som jeg har på diverse sider, skriver "fa" i nettleseren for facebook som sender meg til https://facebook.com/, så kan du spoofe så mye du vil, men sertifikatet vil bli feil
<RoyK> skal jeg ha opp nettbanken min, går jeg til "bank", som går til https://...
<RoyK> så igjen - uvørne brukere kan lures, om de først går via ikke-krypterte sider, men om du er litt mer forsiktig, blir det vanskeligere
<RoyK> http://p3.no/dokumentar/gronn-glede/# :D
<Mathias> du ser litt grønn ut :P
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> hørte om den
<Malinux> eller hørte litt av den i sted
 * Mathias dukker ned i stargate igjen
<RoyK> Mathias: alt med måte...
<Mathias> ?
<RoyK> det er ikke spesielt mye verre med noe cannabis enn alkohol... bare ikke overdriv
<RoyK> og kanskje ikke gå videre - det er mye rart der ute
<Mathias> huh?
<RoyK> 20:46 < Mathias> du ser litt grønn ut :P
<Mathias> åhh :P
<Mathias> /neatcolor set RoyK G
<geirha> hos meg er RoyK rosa
<RoyK> haha
<geirha> Og Mathias er grønn
<RoyK> hvorfor rosa?
<geirha> weechat tildeler tilfeldige farger til nick
<RoyK> ok, ikke bevisst altså ;)
<Mathias> og jeg har nm.pl :P
<geirha> evt fordi rød allerede var tatt :p
<RoyK> haha
 * RoyK lurte litt på hva han skulle høre på og kom fra til Rage against the machine :D
<IvarB> *gjesp*
<IvarB> RoyK: ser du på GoT?
<RoyK> nope - hører på musikk
<RoyK> hva er GoT?
<IvarB> Game of Thrones
<IvarB> tvserie
<Mathias> http://www.leighbicknell.com/free-wpa-crack-amazon-clustering/ haha :D
<RoyK> jau
<IvarB> hva er det som er så bra med den tvserien?
<Mathias> jeg gadd ikke etter 4 episoder got
<lolcat> 190716 recovret, 1mb siden sist jeg saa
<geirha> GoT er ikke fullt så gøy lenger :(. Etter første sesong begynte jeg å lese A Song of Ice and Fire, så nå vet jeg hva som skjer før det skjer
<IvarB> Mathias: har begynt å se på en ny serie nå da, Da Vinci's Demons
<geirha> Skjønt bøkene er utrolig spennende i seg selv
<RoyK> av dan brown?
<IvarB> RoyK: nei, har ingenting med D Brown å gjøre
<RoyK> godt
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> språket hans hører jo hjemme på tidlig ungdomsskole
<IvarB> er mer enn sånn McGyver / Assassins Creed - tvserie
<Mathias> macgyver creed da? :P
<Mathias> eller assassins macgyver?
<Malinux> bruker macgyver Ubuntu?!
<Mathias> ductubuntu
<IvarB> MacBuntu
<RoyK> gaffubuntu
<IvarB> faen, bruker mange timer på å rydde opp i bookmarks på ene pc'n - så bestemmer laptop'n å synce sin drit.... jadda
<IvarB> takk skaldufaenmegha as
<Mathias> IvarB: bare å fjerne hele skiten en gang hvert 5. år :P
<IvarB> sier noe der ja
<Mathias> nei, god natt
<IvarB> jøss
<IvarB> er du syk?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> gjennomskutt døgnrytme
<IvarB> såpass
<Mathias> kjører et 27 timersdøgn hvor jeg sover halve døgnet
<RoyK> Mathias: bli våken litt til, så våkner du nok tidlig i morra
<IvarB> ja
<Mathias> RoyK: da gjør jeg det motsatte
<IvarB> så har du normal rytme
<Mathias> la meg rundt 00 igår, sto opp i 12-tida idag
<IvarB> hvis du legger deg nå så våkner du sikker kl 05 eller 06
<IvarB> da bare sover du for mye
<IvarB> kutt ned på antall timer i senga
<IvarB> så sover du bedre
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> jeg sover egentlig ikke
<Mathias> ligger i koma
<RoyK> Mathias: det stemmer, det IvarB sier
<jo-erlend> RoyK, tips til musikk: "The Truth" av Handsome Boy Modelling.
<Mathias> the glitch mob <3 :P
<jo-erlend> det er dessverre ikke fritt, men veldig behagelig.
<IvarB> http://www.finn.no/finn/car/used/object?finnkode=40827292 <- har litt lyst på denne bilen as
<RoyK> "fuck you I don't do what you tell me"
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> og nå "take the power back"
<RoyK> fjortisen kjenner nok ikke til Rage, trist
 * jo-erlend gikk foran i demoen "Ta gata tilbake" i 2000 eller noe sånt. Fin demo. Folk grillet i parken, noen drakk litt, andre danset i gataene. 
<jo-erlend> vi var ti-tjue stykker da vi gikk. Plutselig var vi ti tusen. Det var en opplevelse. :)
<jo-erlend> det var jo en ulovlig demo, så politiet var der med helikopter og alt, men det var aldri tegn til noe bråk. Vi bare stanset biltrafikken med dansing i gatene og lagde en karnevalaktig situasjon. Det var veldig fint.
<Malinux> kult :)
<jo-erlend> Malinux, det var veldig fint. Vi beviste at hvis alle vet hva som er målet, så går det seg til. Det var ikke noe kaos og ingen av oss ønsket det heller. Vi ville bare ta gata tilbake for en ettermiddag/kveld. Det gjorde vi og det ble skikkelig fint.
<Malinux> :D
<RoyK> <3
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg er litt misfornøyd med at du var i nabolaget mitt for en tid tilbake uten å sende meg en melding. :(
<Malinux> var jeg?
<jo-erlend> Kampen/Tøyen?
<Malinux> jeg aner jo ikke hvor du bor...
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malinux> ah... men jeg er stadig på Kampen og snart blir det etterstad. Jeg stikker gjerne innom og hilser på, men ante ikke at du bodde der :)
<RoyK> Mathias: etterstad? kjøpt ny kåk?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det var en skikkelig god følelse. Vaterlandsparken er vår i kveld. Bilene får kjøre omveier. Sirenebiler flytter vi oss selvsagt for, men ellers er dette vår park og vi skal grille! :)
<RoyK> Malinux: til deg
<Mathias> RoyK: la merke til det :p
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, men han jeg kjenner på Kampen bor på Etterstad kolonihage om sommeren :)
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg overtar ny leilighet 1. Mai. NÃ¥ skal jeg ut i marka. Skal ut i Maridalen omtrent. :)
<Malinux> oki :) men hvor overtardu 1. mai ?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hvor i maridalen?
<jo-erlend> Frysjaveien 1. :)
<RoyK> det er ikke maridalen :P
<jo-erlend> helt på grensen da. :)
<RoyK> det er frysja/kjelsås
<RoyK> maridalen er et støkke lenger oppover
<jo-erlend> de kaller det ved et annet navn, som jeg ikke husker, men det som betyr noe for meg, er at jeg kan sykle rett ut i skauen.
<RoyK> joda, det kan jeg også
<RoyK> 5 minutter fra marka
<RoyK> fra grefsen gravlund (som er 10s sykkeltur herfra)
<jo-erlend> Jeg gleder meg skikkelig til å kunne bushcrafte igjen, uten at det blir så mye planlegging.
<RoyK> buchcrafte?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<RoyK> er det utenlangsk for stisykling?
<jo-erlend> Bedrive bushcraft.
<jo-erlend> steinalderhacking, hvis du ønsker et nytt begrep. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har du en god terrengsykkel?
<jo-erlend> neppe. Jeg elsker hybrid.
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK> hybrid i marka fører jo bare til pungteringer og faenskap
<IvarB> prius?
<RoyK> har (snart) en ny karbonsykkel med xt/slx rund baut
<jo-erlend> problemer fører til kreativitet. Hvordan ville du lappet et hjul med det du fant i marka? Jeg vet hvordan.
<RoyK> IvarB: sånne doninger teller ikke om sommeren
<IvarB> :D
<IvarB> RoyK: jeg har offroad sykkel
<IvarB> men bor ikke i oslo da
<RoyK> jo-erlend: man kjører med gode, store hjul og lite trykk og har med seg en ekstraslange eller to, lappe kan du gjøre når du kommer hjem
<RoyK> 60km/t på vei ned fra kikut i fjor sommer - holdt på å kjøre av veien, men det gikk
<RoyK> men fy faen så digg det er å føle å være i fart på den måten :D
<jo-erlend> Æsj, jeg bruker sykkelen for å komme meg dit jeg vil og ikke for å sykle. Sykle kan jeg jo gjøre hjemme.
<RoyK> jaja, jeg sykler for å ha det moro samt litt trening
<RoyK> men å være på to hjul i 60 på en hølete vei er rimelig kult!
<jo-erlend> Jeg elsker skogen mer enn jeg elsker sykkelen. Liker å hacke skaugen. :)
<RoyK> (kanskje litt uforsvarlig, men ingen fotgjengere der)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bare ikke høgg opp nær veiene/stiene
<jo-erlend> høgger lite. Det jeg er mest interessert i akkurat nå, er øl og vin.
<RoyK> så vin i drikkesekken på vei opp i marka?
<IvarB> lurt..
<RoyK> not :P
<jo-erlend> henter råmateriale i skaugen og gjærer det hjemme.
<RoyK> må få en kompis til å se over ny-sykkelen - bakhjulet er litt ute av fokus, giret er på bærtur - kjøpte kinaramme og deler i fjor sommer, men sykkelen har bare hengt her i vinter
<jo-erlend> Bjerkesevjen stiger nå, vet du... :)
<RoyK> ja, og når bjørkesevjen stiger, så blir det tørt og fint
<RoyK> trenger litt regn nå
<RoyK> sånn for å få fart på våren
<jo-erlend> Jepp og jeg får så mye vin jeg vil. Det finnes hundrevis av tusener av liter vin og øl i skogen, men folk bruker det ikke.
<RoyK> ok? eter du sopp?
<jo-erlend> jaja, er du sprø? Selvsagt spiser jeg sopp. Det er også en ting folk ikke bruker.
<jo-erlend> forsåvidt et interessant spørsmål, det der med sopp. Jeg holder alle mine beste soppsteder hemmelig. Dem får du ikke. Det strider mot alt jeg tror på innen digitale ting. :)
 * Malinux er litt svak for soppturer
<RoyK>  
<pineappl1> god kveld
<pineappl1> Hvorfor får jeg aldri prøvd den nye facebook'en?
 * pineappl1 største drøm, hehe
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-27
 * RoyK aner ikke hva pineappl1 snakker om
<pineappl1> Det var jammen på tide!
<pineappl1> hehe
<pineappl1> neida, her https://www.facebook.com/about/newsfeed
<pineappl1> :)
<RoyK> bare opptak
<pineappl1> RoyK: Ja, bare lureri
<pineappl1> RoyK: Har du testet 13.04 da? :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: har en pc på jobb på 13.04 og en vm med det
<RoyK> noe kødd med X og btrfs med den pesen på  jobb, ellers fint
<pineappl1> ok, hva styres av btrfs?
<RoyK> bare rot med oppgraderinger og sånt
<RoyK> ting styres ikke fra btrfs
<pineappl1> aha ok
<RoyK> installerte btrfs-apt-noe som snapshotter hver gang du kjører apt-noe
<RoyK> funker fint, men ikke i gui
<pineappl1> Hm, det sa meg lite
<Malinux> btrfs-apt- et eller annet lager et snapshot av filsystemet slik at om du kjører apt-get (F.eks) og noe går galt, så kan du bare rulle tilbake til snapshottet som ble laget
<Malinux> er det ikke sånn?
<mariusko> Lurer på om denne kjører Ubuntu: http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/tablet/thinkpad/thinkpad-helix/
<mariusko> Ser man kan skru av UEFI-boot om det skulle være noe problem. Den er såvidt kommet inn i norske nettsjapper.
<Mathias> mariusko: afaik ubuntu har uefi-shit på seg :P
<Mathias> laptopen her er sånn supermongo (låst bios, med uefi halvveis aktivert)
<RoyK> apt-btrfs-snapshot
<RoyK> Malinux: det stemmer
<lolcat> burde jeg oppgradere? jeg mistet boksen ;/
<RoyK> mistet boksen?
<lolcat> vinduet som lar deg oppgardere til 13.03
<lolcat> .04
<RoyK> hva snakker du om?
<lolcat> Det kommer opp et vindu som lar deg oppgardere uten aa skrive inn kommandoer eller gjore noe som helst
<RoyK> er du på 12.10 nå?
<RoyK> er jo bare å ta det fra kommandolinja :P
<lolcat> ja
<geirha> Den dukker nok opp igjen ...
<lolcat> Joda, men boksen var praktisk :P
<geirha> når du minst venter det
<lolcat> RoyK: det rare med disken er at den har relativt regelmessige reads, men de er alle paa et par-tre tusen bytes
<RoyK> høres ut som støv/skitt i disken, evt ei stripe
<RoyK> spørs om dataene du får ut av den vil være noe fillete
<RoyK> men som sagt - kjør på scterc 1 noen dager og gå så opp til 10 eller noe og kjør noen dager til
<RoyK> dvs noen uker, kanskje
<RoyK> om du finner bitcoins, og de er korrupte, så prøv ibas :P
<lolcat> RoyK: Jeg vurderte frysemetoden
<lolcat> Men burde kanskje kjore skriptet pa den
<RoyK> skript?
<RoyK> er ikke med
<lolcat> et som ekstraherer bitcoin wallets fra diskbilder
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> kjør en ny rsync først
<RoyK> rsync bruker jo bindiff, så det bør ikke ta så lang tid. kan fint kjøres mens gjenopprettinga går
<Solskogen> eh, gjør den?
<RoyK> ja
<Solskogen> citation needed ;-)
<RoyK> bare prøv
<geirha> Står ikke noe om det i manualen
<Solskogen> jeg er nemlig ganske sikker på at den ikke støtter det
<RoyK> nei, men da jeg for kanskje 10 år siden lasta ned en ny iso av skolelinux med rsync, så tok det rimelig kort tid å rsynce til den gamle isoen, men laaaaaaang tid å laste ned hele skiten
<RoyK> rimelig sikker på at jeg har rett på dette
<Solskogen> rdiff tror jeg derimot har noe som kan minne om det
<Solskogen> men jeg har tatt feil før - og kan helt sikkert ta feil igjen
<RoyK> jeg tar aldri feil, bortsett når jeg ikke har rett
<Solskogen> rsync har noe som heter --partial
<Solskogen> og det virker sånn tålig
<Solskogen> jeg har nå prøvd å endre en bit på en 1G stor fil - det går mye raskere å overføre, men ikke så raskt at det faktisk bare blir overført en bit
<RoyK> -P
<RoyK> som er --partial --progress
 * RoyK bestiller pizza og kranger ber om masse guff 
<RoyK> *rap*
<RoyK> pizza er digg
<RoyK> måtte bort og hente den - de hadde ikke bil
 * Mathias raner RoyK 
 * RoyK mumler noe om at å dra 200 mil for å rane en pizza er litt dårlig bruk av ressurser
<lolcat> RoyK: flamenco leverer
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> lolcat: vært på fylla på grefsen eller noe?
<RoyK> flamenco er noe av det bruneste jeg kjenner - møkkasted!
<lolcat> Jeg drikker bare paa krinsja
<RoyK> visste ikke at det var pub på kringsjå
<RoyK> har vært på den på songn,  da
 * RoyK setter på tom waits for å tenne motbrann mot fjortisfesten i nabokåken
<lolcat> den paa sogn suger naa
<lolcat> Skjonner ikke hvordan de kan drive pub darligere enn sio
<RoyK> lage ubunth-no-party en dag?
<RoyK> må bare bli varmt nok
<RoyK>   
<IvarB>  
<lolcat> 1.5% gjennom scriptet for aa finne wallets
<lolcat> 2.5 timer siden forrige suksessfulle read
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har så dårlig samvittighet for de siste månedene. Vi skal helt klart gjøre noe og jeg har planen klar, men ting må litt på plass først.
<jo-erlend> Først og fremst må vi danne en kjerne. Den hører hjemme på LP. For at det skal kunne skje, må vi skape innhold som forklarer hva LP er for noe. Når det er på plass, blir alt veldig mye enklere på alle mulige måter. Men det er en utfordring i seg selv. Majoriteten nå, har ikke erfaring med VCS, bugtracking, etc. Derfor er vi nødt til å forklare det på en forståelig måte.
<jo-erlend> Vi har verktøyene, men hittil har det bare vært noen få som har benyttet seg av dem. Men det er på den måten at vi kan gjøre noe med de tingene vi er interesserte i å gjøre noe med, men det er også på den måten vi skaper oss et samfunn. Jeg liker ikke status quo i det hele tatt. Vi er langt større i Facebook enn utenfor. Det er ikke en god utvikling.
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-28
<Mathias> "long command completed, 'ls' took 313 seconds"
<Computron_> How do I say "Flag of Texas state" in Norwegian?
<RoyK> Malinux: heh - dårlig disk?
<IvarB> tenker alt for mye på mat for tiden merker jeg
<RoyK> Mathias: dårlig disk?
<RoyK> Malinux: ikke til deg :P
<Malinux> RoyK: du skriver alltid til meg når du skriver til Mathias :p
<RoyK> autocomplete :P
<RoyK> ma<tab> så kommer du opp først - går litt fort i blandt
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/Halleraker-sykemeldt--7187632.html#.UX0n9oKLHiZ <-- stakkars - han sliter vel, har jo bare mottatt masse penger for å korrumpere norge videre - synes virkelig synd på ham... (not)
<Mathias> og alltid meg når det er til Malinux
<Mathias> RoyK: sshfs som monger litt etter dvale :p
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke nfs?
<Malinux> Mathias: ja..
<Malinux> jeg bruker nfs når jeg er på samme lan
<lolcat> Hva er forskjellen?
<RoyK> sshfs er over fuse og yter dårligere
<RoyK> nfs er gjennomprøvd over mange år og gir deg full ytelse over det nettet (og serveren) klarer å gi
<RoyK> sshfs er praktisk om du ikke kan bruke nfs eller andre ting, eller om du er i andre sikkerhetsdomener og må bruke ssh til å logge inn
<RoyK> men for all del - sshfs virker også, det er bare det at nfs er litt smidigere over LAN
<lolcat> 8.6 timer siden siste suksessfulle read
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> scterc 1?
<RoyK> http://www.ahlbergdata.com/no
<RoyK> ikke så dyrt, de kan kanskje hjelpe
<lolcat> scterc 1 ja
<RoyK> prøv med 10
<RoyK> men spørs om disken er noe fillete
<RoyK> http://www.ahlbergdata.com/no/priser/privat <-- 1k for analyse osv
<IvarB> hvordan er unity for tiden?
<IvarB> har holdt meg til xfce lenge nå
<lolcat> Eneste fordelen med unity er vel at det odela windows
<lolcat> "
<lolcat> Harddisk problem - ??pne aldri harddisken selv
<RoyK> heh - har du åpna disken?
<lolcat> Nei, jeg bare tenkte pa "harddisk problem"
<RoyK> åpne og pusse skiver og sånt :P
<lolcat> Har opnet gammle disker og nappet ut magnetene
<IvarB> hadde en disk hvor akselen til platene brakk under drift en gang
<IvarB> hørtes ut som om noen brukte kapp-sag på den
<RoyK> huh? det bør ikke være mulig
<RoyK> lolcat: du kan bruke platene også - sett små gummiknotter under og gi til dama, så hun har noe å sette vinglasset på ;)
<IvarB> ekstra artig når man vet at de platene var fulle av groveste porr
<IvarB> :P
<lolcat> tror jeg har knust alle vinglassene
<lolcat> eller, jeg har vel noe champagneglass
<lolcat> "Vi ordner det slik at harddisken blir sikkert formatert og destruert, og vi passer ogs?? p?? at datamaskinen blir tatt h??nd om og sendt til gjenvinning uten risiko for at noen f??r tilgang til informasjonen fra din harddisk"
<lolcat> "Sikkert formatert" <- lol
<RoyK> har du 150k i bitcoins på disken, så klarer du vel å brenne av 1k på analyse :P
<Malinux> syntes det er så mange jeg hører om som har en pc som har crashet også har de mistet alt de hadde på maskinen. Syntes det høres litt rart ut
<RoyK> Malinux: det er noe som heter backup
<Malinux> RoyK: ja..., men folk glemmer det visst :S
<RoyK> raid-5 - hey! no need for backup!
<IvarB> heh... vel
<RoyK> det er dessverre endel som tenker sånn
<RoyK> rm -rf asdf # oops - har ikke backup, men har jo raid ;)
<geirha> rm /bin/rm   problem solved!
<lolcat> jeg vurderer bluray i bilen som backup
<Mathias> RoyK: hadde ikke openvpn og nfs er litt *plystre og peke mot hodet* på android
<IvarB> installerte ubuntu 13.04 på laptop'n.... der tror jeg skjermkortet gikk gitt
<Mathias> nisjda
<Mathias> er bare matriksen som ikke liker det
<IvarB> er så møkkalei av den laptop'n egentlig
<IvarB> den er gammel
<IvarB> og har bare bydd på problemer fra dag 1
<IvarB> har byttet hovedkort/skjermkort 3 ganger på den
<IvarB> og skjermen 2 ganger
<Mathias> gi den til meg
<Mathias> så skal jeg formatere den og servifisere den
<IvarB> lol
<IvarB> server laptop.... jaja
<Mathias> ikke moe galt med det
<Mathias> som regel stille og med innebygd ups er det kos
<IvarB>   
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=772512
<IvarB> satser på noe sånt tenker jeg
<IvarB> bare røske ut win8
<Mathias> spør komplett om du kan kjøpe den uten OS :p
<IvarB> garantert nei :)
<Mathias> hvis du klarer det har du min godkjennelse
<Mathias> kan jeg også frelse den
<lolcat> IvarB: Loddet minne, dont do it
<lolcat> touchpadden pa min samsung er alt for stor
<lolcat> KLarer ikke aa skrive uten aa komme borti
<lolcat> Matte kjope en mus
<lolcat> En roccat, den er OK bortsett fra at den har dpi knapp. Hvis man kommer borti den blir den elendig.
<Mathias> lolcat: logitech mx520 3
<Mathias> <3**
<lolcat> Mathias: kjopte roccat siden den var billig og fordi den kom med en musematte. For var musematter pa storrelse med en olbrikke, denne er kjempestor
<Mathias> jeg har musematte på ca. 2*1,8 m
<lolcat> sick
<Mathias> dere kaller det vel for "laken"
<lolcat> Klarer ikke aa bruke fjernsynet i senga
<lolcat> err
<lolcat> datmaskinen
<Malinux> musematte på nesten 4 kvadrat?! hvor stor er musa?
<Mathias> Malinux: passer meg akkurat ^^
<Malinux> kult da
<Malinux> ser for meg at Mathias har rotte og ikke mus
<Mathias> som regel sliter jeg med enten at den satans pcmusa er enten knøttliten eller på størrelse med en semi-trailer
<lolcat> Mathias: Er det ikke andre folk i senga di?
<lolcat> Eneste gangen jeg sover alene er nar jeg slukner pa badet
<Mathias> nei ^^
<lolcat> Om en 24 dager vil inbyggertallet vaere 3 :P
<Mathias> lies
<lolcat> Mathias: Nope, kjaresten min kommer for aa besoke meg
<lolcat> Hun har da en grad i "computer science", sa hun kan sikkert fikse charset for meg :P
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> lolcat: tatt den gode gamle locale *sjekk hva som mangler*, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale?
<lolcat> Mathias: mangler root passord
<Mathias> rut as
<Mathias> lurer på når nattbordet knekker sammen
<lolcat> hvorfor skulle det gjore det?
<Mathias> står en tung tv oppå den :P
<lolcat> Jeg bruker et IKEA bord til 39,- til aa ha fjernsynet pa
<Mathias> jeg fikk den for hele 0 kr!
<Mathias> er vel noe rundt 20-ish år gammelt om jeg husker rett
<lolcat> tviler pa at jeg noen gang faar rad til et 80KG fhernsyn snart
<Mathias> veier rundt 40 ellernoe iirc
<Mathias> lenge siden jeg har bært rundt på den
<lolcat> 120"?
<Mathias> 42"
<Mathias> men '198"' uti stua veier jo mer
<lolcat> Min 46" veier ikke 40kg
<IvarB> lolcat: loddet minne? det var jeg ikke klar over
<lolcat> IvarB: staar det
<lolcat> IvarB: Av prinsipp kjoper jeg ikke pcer med loddet minne, men det er dessverre standard paa de mindre modellene
<IvarB> usj
<lolcat> hvis de forst skal lodde minnet, hvorfor lodder de ikke mer ram?
<IvarB> si det...
<IvarB> 4gb er lite i dag
<IvarB> burde ha vært minst 8 eller helst 16
<Mathias> tbh, jeg ser ikke pointet med disse ekstremt tynne maskinene
<IvarB> det gjør jeg fordi jeg bruker den andre steder enn hjemme :)
<Mathias> morsomt
<IvarB> ;)
<Mathias> do-release-upgrade viser f.eks. "ilding data structures"
<IvarB> mr serverlaptop :P
<Mathias> mangler et par bokstaver inni der
<lolcat> IvarB: kan hende det er plass til en til
<lolcat> Jeg er veldig fornoyd med 16GB
<lolcat> Linux caching<3
 * Mathias setter fyr på en RoyK :P
<Mathias> revengehilighting fra igår :P
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> jeg hadde akkurat et "wtf-moment" aner ikke hvorfor
<IvarB> jeg druknet nettopp nesten av snørr i halsen
<Mathias> haha :P
<Mathias> jeg har som regel sement oppi nesa/bihulene
<RoyK> Mathias: ikke sett fyr på meg - jeg respekterer selv små samefolk som deg:)
<Mathias> jeg er jo 5 meter høyere enn bestemor jo!
<Mathias> er ihvertfall sånn det føles når jeg kommer på hvordan perspektivet mitt var for 10 år siden :P
<lolcat> Mathias: Jeg tror alltid du er Mathias kalosnikov
<Mathias> lolcat: selvom jeg ikke er langt unna russland trenger det ikke automatisk bety at jeg er en russer :P
<lolcat> Mathias: Han er ikke russer, et av de soreuropeiske landene. Bodde ute i Russeluft.
<lolcat> eller ost
<Mathias> russeluft? ikke en av disse forbanna *luft-(lands)byene?
<lolcat> Mathias: utfor alta
<lolcat> betyr vel fjell eller dal, eller en kombinasjon av de to
<Mathias> langt utfor? :P
<Mathias> ikke at geografi er min sterke side (eller navigering, plassering osv.)
<Mathias> klarer jo såvidt å finne nord...
<lolcat> Mathias: 20-35 minutter mot hammerfest avhengig av hvor mye nerver du har
<Mathias> lolcat: hmm, bestemor som kjører eller den ene onkelen min?
<Mathias> for enten kjører du i 80-ish km/h med hjertet i halsen og leveren på tur ut eksosen, eller i 400 km/h med hjertet ut eksosen og leveren i halsen
<lolcat> De som bor der klarer aa kjore pa 20 min
<lolcat> Jeg bruker vanligvis litt mer tid
<Mathias> så var det det urgamle spørsmålet, bruke en zyxelrauter som en switch
<kjell75> hei! noen som vet hvorfor Google Chrome sier at java er utdatert, og jeg må klikke "kjør denne gangen" når jeg har siste versjon?
<kjell75> jeg har ikke dette problemet i firefox
<kjell75> problemet skjer i nettbank og bankid-innlogginer med java.
<kjell75> *innlogginger
<kjell75> *tilbake om litt*
<geirha> google chrome kommer med eget java-tillegg
<geirha> som den bruker i stedet for det som er installert på systemet.
<kjell75> men når jeg tester javaen så får jeg beskjed om at alt er ok. 7u21.
<Mathias> yay, router cascading +o/
<Mathias> \o/*
<Mathias> da kjører jeg tråd i hele huset :)
<kjell75> sjekker den da hva som er installert i stedet for browser-tillegg?
<geirha> vet ikke
<Mathias> se om sucksellen tryner hvert 5. minutt :P
<kjell75> takk @geirha
<blaamann> Nytt for meg at Chrome kommer med eget programvaretillegg for Java.
<geirha> Hm. Kan det hende jeg blander med flash?
<blaamann> trur det ;-)
<geirha> kjell75: Ups. Glem alt jeg har sagt så langt
<kjell75> haha, ok geirha
<blaamann> kjell75: Hvilke versjon har du av Java?
<kjell75> har forsøkt google det, men ikke funnet noe vettugt. noen sa at chrome ser i tilleggsfilene til Mozilla.
<kjell75> jeg hadde avinstallert Firefox, og tenkte det var grunnen. har nå FF 20 og Chrome. problemet er der fortsatt, men kun i chrome.
<kjell75> ~$ java -version
<kjell75> java version "1.7.0_21"
<kjell75> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b11)
<kjell75> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
<kjell75> fra PPA til webupd8team.
<geirha> Srkiv  "about:plugins"  i begge nettleserne
<lolcat> er half mini pci express hotswappable?
<Mathias> lolcat: tviler
<lolcat> bah
<antec> how to change repos to Saucy. Ni som vill byta ut förrådet  från raring till Saucy kan besöka den här sidan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138987
<Mathias> men ta en rask google da :P
<kjell75> ok på FF, fra chrome: Java(TM) Last ned kritisk sikkerhetsoppdatering
<kjell75> Java plug-in for NPAPI-based browsers.
<kjell75> Navn:	Java Plug-in 1.7.0_21
<lolcat> tror jeg faar ofre meg en reboot da
<kjell75> når jeg klikker på knappen chrome gir meg for å oppdatere kommer jeg bare til den vanlige nedlastingssiden til Oracle Java. står ingenting særskilt for chrome browser der.
<geirha> Chrome er ikke fornøyd før du har java 9
<kjell75> virker ikke som chrome skjønner hva den selv har.
<kjell75> he he
<Mathias> prikk borti den og si "funker du?" hvert tredje sekund
<kjell75> får gå over til FF da. er så greit å ha en nettleser som synker med alt annet jeg har fra google.
<kjell75> FF har noe sync-greier, fungerer det?
<lolcat> Irriterer meg at laptopen bare har et pci-half-mini-express
<geirha> Tipper det er en bug i Chrome; i funksjonen som sjekker om java-versjonen er større eller lik en gitt versjon
<Mathias> kjell75: jepp
<Mathias> litt teit at man ikke kan fjerne maskiner da
<Mathias> har sikkert rundt 30-40 browsere i syncen der :P
<lolcat> Saa jeg kan synce noen andre aa see hva de har?
<geirha> Jeg bruker chromium til vanlig, og den har generelt fungert veldig dårlig med nettbank+bankid, uavhengig av java-versjon
<Mathias> eller, man kan fjerne det om man fortsatt har tilgang på browseren
<lolcat> Jeg kuttet ut java
<geirha> så jeg har bare brukt Fx til nettbanken og chromium til resten
<antec> Använd en PPA för Oracle java då uppdateras den automastiskt och ingår då i både FF och Chrome, ni kan läsa mer på den här sidan: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html?m=1
<kjell75> antec: jeg har den :)
<antec> vad är då problemet=
<antec> ?
<kjell75> chrome sier jeg har en gammel java-versjon, men det er den nyeste. firefox sier alt er ok.
<kjell75> jeg ønsker å bruke Chrome.
<antec> V'änta ska kolla här hos mej
<antec> Använder du chrome vesrion 26.0.1410.63 så får inte jag några konstigheter med Java Plug-in 1.7.0_21
<antec> Vad har du för Chrome version?
<kjell75> Versjon 26.0.1410.63
<Mathias> haha, sitter og bruker maskinen mens jeg oppdaterer, plutselig endrer et par ikoner seg :P
<kjell75> antec:forsøk i bankID om du har det
<kjell75> stort sett det eneste jeg bruker java til.
<antec> Visas informationen om Java rött på den här sidan , klistra i det i sökfältet i Chrome: chrome://plugins/
<IvarB> blir bra når bankid kommer på html5
<kjell75> nei, men det står jeg må laste ned en kritisk sikkerhetsoppdatering. lenken viser til nedlastingssiden for java generelt, og den har jeg.
<kjell75> http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<kjell75> det er hit jeg blir peket.
<antec> BankID fungerar med nexus och själva pluggen är inte kompatibel med Chrome tyvärr
<kjell75> ?
<antec> Nexus personal
<antec> Netxus personal , alltså BankID fungterar bara till FF då man använder Linux
<antec> Chromium kommer att byta från webbkit motorn till Blink i version 28, jag är osäker om det gäller även Chrome
<kjell75> takk for hjelpen folkens!
<lolcat> Naa boter den ikke heller
<lolcat> fuu
<Mathias> lolcat: slutt å ødelegg hwet ditt :P
<loldog> jeg skjonner ikke
<loldog> paa ssden var de foor veldig raskt
<loldog> jeg tror det er md som kuker til ting
<loldog> apt-get --purge remove mdadm?
<IvarB> apt-get remove mdadm
<loldog> fjerner det alle konfigfiler og lignende?
<IvarB> ta en apt-get purge etter det
<IvarB> evt autoremove
<loldog> okay
<loldog> pcn min hadde ikke plass til pci ssden min
<IvarB> gi den til meg
<Mathias> selg den til meg
<loldog> 16GB, ikke spessielt rask
<IvarB> kast den i dass
<loldog> men mot aa faa et image av filene og en runde med wipe kan du faa den
<loldog> oppgraderer samtidig til 13.04
<loldog> Kanskje det hjelper
<loldog> Skulle onske det var en setting som ba ubuntu om aa ikke vente paa NOE paa boot
<Mathias> loldog: fstab?
<loldog> sier ikke den bare hva den skal boote?
<loldog> err, mounte?
<Mathias> et par ganger bruker den 30 sek på å mounte kali'en, også gneger den om at noe er tregt ellernoe
<loldog> Jeg vil bare ha SSDen mounted, saa vil jeg ha boot, og saa X
<Mathias> husker aldri hva den spør om :P
<loldog> Jeg maa nok modifisere oppstartsgreiene
<loldog> AA vente tre minutter paa at md skal sette opp raid jeg ikke har er jo totalt idiotisk
<loldog> doh, der froys apt
<Mathias> hurr, hater når uppgradering stopper for å spørre om jeg vil beholde en eller annen fil og ikke bare finne på noe annet i bakgrunnen
<Mathias> opp*
<Mathias> <-- trøtt
<loldog> jau
<Mathias> nei, natta
<loldog> naa booter ikke dritten heller
<kjell75> ser dere diskuterer SSD. satte nylig inn en i min pc. den er litt treg, dvs ved startup så velger pc heller å (forsøke) boote fra ekstern HD. Jeg tror SSD reagerer litt tregt ved startup. løses enkelt med å nappe ut HD før boot, men noen måte å få SSD til å "våkne raskere"?
<loldog> Jeg har ssd og harddisk i laptopen
<loldog> ser ut som bare x ikke funker
<loldog> doh
<loldog> svart uresponsiv skjerm
<loldog> samme naar de booter
<loldog> RoyK: noen ideer?
<loldog> Etter reinstall tar boot igjen under 3 sekunder
<loldog> ubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-21
<skandix> God Dag
<hjd> Hallo :)
<RoyK> heihei
<skandix> matte, matte, matte og mer matte
<RoyK> eksamen snart?
<skandix> Tentamen
<RoyK> k
<skandix> Eksamen 1.jun og 8.Jun
<skandix> Tentamn i matte på søndag.
<skandix> så blir masse øving på integerasjon, siden det var det jeg dreit meg skikkelig på
<RoyK> på søndag?!?
<skandix> yy
<skandix> eg går jo på nettskole
<RoyK> ah
<skandix> men nå skrudde eg av irc, skal strak heim
<skandix> (er på hytta :PP)
<skandix> snakkes
<skandix> ttyl
<skandix> back
<Malinux> wb skandix :)
<skandix> Malinux: ty.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-22
<skandix> noen som har fått testa ut juju
<skandix> prøvd, det litt kjapt og lest gjennom document, virker ganske bra..out of the box.
<skandix> Morning
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<skandix> God Kveld
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK> noen her som vet om en backuptjeneste som er brukbar?
<RoyK> crashplan sier at den skal bruke 3+ måneder for å legge tilbake 600 gig
<RoyK> ikke så veldig bra
<geirha> Får kjøpe deg en backup-robot :p
<RoyK> koster jo litt
<geirha> men tar sannsynligvis mindre enn 3 måneder :)
<IvarB> MÅ dere ha backup av pornosamlinga? :P
<slagordmannen> Obviously.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-23
<skandix> Morgen
<hjd> Utopic Unicorn! \o/ http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<RoyK> skandix: morgen
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-24
<skandix> Morning
<trench> more /etc/issue
<trench> Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch) \n \l
<trench> ^^
<RoyK> heh - 14.04 har nettopp kommet og du bare *må* kjøre dev-branch? ;)
<qwebirc30903> god kveld
<qwebirc30903> har et wifi problem etter 14.04 på en hp 8510
<qwebirc30903> wifi virker ikke
<qwebirc30903> har prøvd diverse fix it jeg har funnet på nettet. men de virker ikke.
<Malinux> qwebirc30903: hvilket wifi-kort har du?
<Malinux> lspci | grep Network
<Malinux> skulle gi en output som viser hvilket kort du har
<Malinux> hvilke fixer har du prøvd?
<Malinux> jeg tar kvelden nå, så får vi se på det i morgen den dag :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-25
<Malinux> dette ligner på det jeg stadig opplever i min terminal, om det så er lokalt  eller ssh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/850649
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 850649 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal extremely slow and display buggy" [Low,Confirmed]
<Mathias> Malinux: treg gpu?
<Mathias> eller stor load på cpu?
<Malinux> Mathias: ingen av delene. Har hatt samme gpu på denne laptoppen siden 2009
<Malinux> dvs. den har jo aldri vært byttet
<Malinux> dette problemet startet vel for ca et år siden eller noe sånt
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> nvidia GeForce G 105M
<Mathias> au
<Malinux> har 319.37 er driver-versjonen
<Malinux> ja, virker som det har vært problemer på en eller annen måte, som ikke var der tidligere
<Malinux> har installert driveren med nvidia-current
<Malinux> kanskje ting var litt greiere før, da jeg installerte den som lå på nettsidene
<Mathias> Malinux: prøvd med betaene?
<Malinux> Mathias: nei
<Malinux> jeg kan jo se om jeg kan installere en nyere driver eller noe
<Malinux> jeg bør vel avinstallere nvidia-current før jeg starter med disse *.run-filene fra nvidia?
<Malinux> foreløpig kan det se ut til å ha gjort underverker :)
<Malinux> liker foresten hvordan installeren holderp å: Searching for conflicting x files :D
<Malinux> nja, nei, den lagger nok enda
<Malinux> i alle fall via ssh
<Mathias> men om du ikke ssh'er?
<Malinux> Mathias: om jeg ikke ssh-er, så virker det foreløpig ut som at terminalen er mer snappy
<Malinux> kan virke som ting er noe mer snappy når jeg ssh-er også, så kanskje ting i alle fall er blitt bedre om ikke annet :)
<Malinux> nei, ssh er like jall, når det er lange kommanoder, etc
<Mathias> gjelder det også om du ssher localhost?
<Malinux> kan prøve
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men mappen jeg ls-er på ser ut til å lagge lokalt også
<Malinux> dette ser ut til å skje om det er mye filer, etc i en mappe
<Malinux> mye som skal vises i terminalen
<Aeyoun> Mailingliste for varsel når Ubuntu Phone er på plass i Norge: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/register
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-26
<RoyK>  
<geirha> Aeyoun: Takk!
<Aeyoun> Jeg lekte med Ubuntu Phone stable og devel paa en Nexus 4 i natt.
<Aeyoun> Det er omtrent like daarlig som det var for ett aar siden. Ser veldig liten fremgang siden da.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-27
<hjd> Hei, hva heter det programmet (agenten?) som åpner en grafisk dialog der jeg skal skrive inn passfrasen når jeg trenger å låse opp en ssh-nøkkel?
 * hjd tipper det er gnome-ssh-askpass...
<hjd> Noen som kjenner til denne? Problemet er at jeg har pleid å få en grafisk dialog for passfrasen, men nå får jeg ikke den. Derimot må jeg skrive inn passfrasen direkte i terminalen hver gang jeg skal bruke nøkkelen, som virker litt tungvindt. Noen som vet hva jeg kan se på for å finne ut hvorfor jeg ikke får dialogen lenger?
<Malinux> kan det være gnome-keyring mon tro?
<Malinux> jeg vet hva du tenker på, men jeg er også usikker på hva navnet faktisk er :)
<hjd> (Et annet spørsmål er om jeg burde bruke tid på det nå, eller oppgradere til 14.04 og se hvordan ting oppfører seg der)
<hjd> Da vil jeg jo ha såpass mange endringer at det er bortimot umulig å spore opp hva som gikk galt.
<Malinux> er du på 12.04 nå? siden den er støttet i en del år til, så kunne det jo vært greit å funnet feilen :)
<hjd> 13.10
<hjd> Jeg ser det har vært en oppgradering av openssh nylig, men ingenting i endringsloggen som skulle tilsi det er relatert http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_6.2p2-6ubuntu0.3/changelog
<hjd> Som du sier, hadde det vært litt greit å finne ut hva feilen er, iallefall om det er meg eller systemet.
<hjd> Jeg fjernet en del pakker for en liten stund siden (for det meste ting synaptic foreslo kunne fjernes), men det eneste ssh-relaterte jeg husker var noe ssh-java ting (bindinger eller noe) som jeg ikke kunne se ble brukt til noe...
<Malinux> sant. Jeg er ikke sikker på hva som kan være galt
<hjd> Malinux: Men du bruker også den dialogen iblant til nøkler?
<Malinux> om det er den samme som dukker opp når det f.eks. kommer oppdateringer? Da kom den i sted
<Malinux> vet du om et program jeg skal starte opp for å få opp den grafiske, så kan jeg jo prøve :)
<Malinux> jeg kjører 12.04
<hjd> Nei, ikke den for oppdateringer, det er jo vanlige passordet til brukerkontoen du er logget inn med. Jeg tenker på feks. SSH-nøkler som har en passfrase som de må låses opp med før du kan feks bruke nøkkelen til innlogging på en annen maskin eller dytte kode et sted.
<Mathias> hjd: sudo apt-cache search agent
<Mathias> se om det er noe spennende der :P
<hjd> Malinux: Den som er avbildet her http://askubuntu.com/questions/34335/why-do-i-have-to-unlock-my-private-key-to-perform-a-download-operation
<Malinux> aha, den ja
<Mathias> hjd: da er det gnome-keyring
<Mathias> og ssh-agent som spør keyring om tilgang
<hjd> Mathias: Det høres omtrent ut som det jeg trodde.
<Mathias> og du har begge?
<Malinux> hm, jeg fikk ikke noe grafisk noe
<Malinux> når jeg prøvde å kjøre branch opp mot noe jeg har ute
<Malinux> på launchpad
<hjd> Mathias: Jeg har gnome-keyring, vet du hva pakken til ssh-agent heter?
<Mathias> jeg kan gjette
<hjd> Malinux: Merk at hvis du har låst opp nøkkelen før (siden du startet maskinen på nytt), får du ikke opp dialogen. Det er litt av poenget :p
<hjd> Mathias: Kan du gjette bedre enn meg? ;)
<hjd> $ apt-cache policy ssh-agent
<hjd> N: Klarer ikke å finne pakken ssh-agent
<Malinux> hjd: sant
<Mathias> gnome-keyring - GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools)
<Mathias> den fant jeg med apt-cache :P
<hjd> Hm, viser seg at ssh-agent lever i openssh-client.
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> litt googlig fortalte deg vel det :P
<hjd> Nei :p dpkg -S `command -v ssh-agent`
<hjd> Uansett begge de to er installerte.
<hjd> Jeg kan også notere at jeg har en kjørende prosess som heter ssh-agent, samt /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login som også kjører.
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> du får google "ssh-agent password ask gnome-keyring ssh keys"
<Mathias> for jeg blir plutselig litt opptatt :p
<hjd> SÃ¥nn i tilfelle den hadde stilt inn noe annet som standard:
<hjd> $ update-alternatives --list ssh-askpass
<hjd> /usr/lib/openssh/gnome-ssh-askpass
<hjd> men nei...
<hjd> Mathias: Jeg kan se litt hva jeg finner. Takk for hjelpen.
 * hjd blir uansett opptatt selv en liten stund...
<Aeyoun> The Ultimate Debian T-shirt, http://www.unixstickers.com/tshirts/linux-and-tux-t-shirts/the-utimate-debian-tshirt
<Malinux> :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-24
<kilonux> goddagallesammen
<kilonux> jeg vil lage et nytt rep på /  som jeg vil bruke til å lagre  ting, min  /home er full. Hvordan gjøre jeg det?
<RoyK> nytt rep?
<RoyK> hvis /home er full, er det vel på tide å rydde litt ,)
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> evt stappe inn større disk
<kilonux> joda, men jeg er på sparebluss
<kilonux> vet du ikke hvordan det gjøres?
<kilonux> trenger ikke nytt rep, men rettigheter til /opt f.eks
<kilonux> orna. Morna
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-25
<Beridian> Hei jeg sitter og oppgradere Ubuntu til 15.04, men under installasjonen så kræsjer X. Er dette noe som er kjent?
<Blueking> skjerm driver ?
<Beridian> Nja. Fersk installasjon av 14.10. Nvidia gpu i sli.
<Mathsterk> grub på laptopen trynte
<Mathsterk> tror jeg skal reinstallere
<RoyK> Mathsterk: kan du ikke bare reinstallere grub fra en live-greie?
<Mathsterk> har prøvd, gtub liker ikke gpt :p
<RoyK> trenger ikke grub en liten hjelpepartisjon med fat32 for å funke på UEFI?
<RoyK> tror det ble oppretta noe sånt da Malinux reinstallerte sist
<RoyK> måtte inn og skrote litt partisjoner manuelt (dd if=/dev/zero ...) for å få installert på vanlig vis etter det
<RoyK> greit å slippe hjelpepartisjoner på fat32 som UEFI skal bruke hvis du vil speile rota med md :P
<Malinux> ja, tror den laget en fat32-partisjon, husker jeg ikke feil :)
<Malinux> eller nei, den var vfat var den
<RoyK> vfat == fat32
<Malinux> ah, det visste jeg visst ikke :S
<RoyK> eller - vfat er driveren som leser/skriver fat12/16/32
<RoyK> bare ikk exfat, siden M$ har kommet med diverse "patenter" (med masse apostrofer) som gjør det umulig å implementere det i OSS
<RoyK> FAT8 fantes vel også, ser jeg
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-25
<lassegs_> hei. har maskin som jeg vil oppgradere BIOS på. I oppgraderingsprosessen advarer den meg mot å gjøre det, når jeg har kryptert disken med MS Bitlocker. Nå er det ikke MS Bitlocker, men diskene er kryptert med standard ubuntu kryptering. Er det et problem? Burde jeg la være å oppgradere bios da? Kan jeg som den sier "temporarily disable" linux-alternativet til bitlocker?
<RoyK> gjetter at problemet med bitlocker vil være at den kan be deg om den laaaaaaange kryptonøkkelen fordi den ser endringer på maskina
<RoyK> ubuntu-krypto har ikke noen slik sjekk
<lassegs_> ok. så jeg burde være good til å oppgradere bios selv med kryptering på?
<RoyK> ser ikke noen grunn til at det skal utgjøre noe problem
<lassegs_> selv ikke hvis dette er maskina som administrerer coolinga på kjernereaktoren på Kjeller?
<lassegs_> neida... ok, da setter jeg lit til deg.
<lassegs_> RoyK: det gikk! Tusen takk, 500 000 mennesker er nå ikke radioaktive
<RoyK> hihi
<Mathias> bruker som regel å gå greit å oppdatere BIOS
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-26
<blaamann> Fint, Rhythmbox spiller ingen av radiostrømmene mine etter oppdatering fra 1510 til 1604. Både ogger og mp3 kan ikkje spilles.
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-28
<elzapp> Nå går Bergen Linux User Group (BLUG) straks live med månedens foredrag https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQaK1xYJ8tY
<elzapp> Da er vi live!
<Malinux> nice
